# 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge 2014



## Monika1

Hi polish-loving people!
 
I posted my last 30 Manis Marathon (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/126767-30-manis-marathon-2013/?hl=%20challenge) mani only very recently, but we haven't had this kind of thing on here for a while. And Jay @@JC327 mentioned an interest in doing another one. I'm interested in doing another -slow- one! So I'm all for input from here from folks with experience; here is my idea:
 
So - What do you think of doing another _moderately and reasonably s l o w - paced _marathon (every 4 or 5 days, so it would take four or five months, but not be a huge personal time-commitment or nail-health pressure?) where the 30 inspirations are people's submitted manis from here? The inspirations could be manis that are one straight cream colour, or a shimmer, or a glitter, or any other sort of polish, or they could be manis with nail art of some sort too. I think there could be plenty of flexibility in taking an inspiration from complex to simple by choosing one colour from a mani, or interpreting a mani with rhinestones (which I don't have, for example) from 3D to 2D by using polish to represent them, etc. and from simple to complex by adding variations of colour, stamping, or 3D elements. I think it would be fun!
 
If there's interest, here's the new thread. I haven't done anything like this before, so if someone is interested in helping with collecting and putting together the inspirations into an image that would be great. I'm thinking of something where you could see all the inspiration thumbnails, but then could also see/zoom in on? the specific 'inspiration of the 4/5 days' as well.
 
So, the first thing would be to collect some (well, thirty) inspirations. We'll see how many are interested in submitting, and can then do one or two or more! per person. I reserve a spot! I'll see how we do on collecting the inspirations and then we can set up a start-time. Beginners are definitely most welcome, both for inspiration submission and for marathon participation! And I look forward to input and advice from everyone!
 
If you're planning to submit an inspiration mani, please let me know! I'll let you know how to send them. I'll post updates on this challenge here, and am thinking it would be nice to get started in two weeks (or less if possible).
 
Thoughts people?
 
*The rest of the post has been edited by @bellatrix42*

Welcome to the 30 Inspiration Nail Art Challenge 2014! I am so excited to get this under way. I am adding the inspiration images, FAQ, schedule, and other information to this post so that everyone can find it easily.

_Side note: Does anyone know how to change spoiler titles on the new MUT? I knew how to do it before the site switch, but I can't figure it out. I am putting the various topics in this thread under spoiler tags to keep the scrolling to a minimum. _

@@Monika1 has been doing a fantastic job at getting this marathon going. Feel free to ask myself (bellatrix42) or Monika any questions you might have. Remember, anyone with any skill level is welcome to join us and even submit an inspiration at any time. We would love to have you!

For those of you interested in submitting an inspiration mani: Please don't hesitate! Your manicure doesn't have to be immaculate or fancy. An inspiration can pretty much be anything. Think colors, patterns, nail art techniques, textures, finishes, themes, or anything else you might imagine. 

We have a hashtag! To find our fab manis or post one of your own, use _*#30MUTmanis*_

*Frequently Asked Questions*





Spoiler



*Who Can Participate?*: Everyone who is a MakeupTalk member in good standing.

*I'm not an experienced nail artist. Can I still do this?*: Absolutely! The inspirations will be of varying levels of complexity, using various polishes and techniques. You could be inspired by the most complex dark and light blue striped/stamped/dotted/bedazzled manicure and choose one aspect that you like, for example the blue colour family. And you could post a beautiful all-one-blue mani in response. Or take the bedazzled aspect and post an all-silver glitter mani in response. Or grab a toothpick and try your hand at your very first dotticure!

*Can I submit an inspiration if I am a beginner?*: Yes, please! Your creative colour or design choices will be a great source for inspiration too.

*Can I submit something I found online?*: I'd rather you submit your own creation. We don't always know if someone who has posted something on their own site would be happy if you re-posted it.

*Can I sign up for posting an inspiration mani later in this challenge?*: Yes. We will be posting a sign-up sheet for people who are interested in submitting inspirations. For next month, we would like to have our volunteers for the 7th of the month; with their mani photographs submitted to @bellatrix42 by the 15th of the month; and the image with the six photographs will be up by the 20th of the month to give everyone time to plan their inspired manis. [eta: I'll keep you posted on exact dates; this might change. -M]

*How often will I be expected to create a new mani?*: This is a casual activity for your enjoyment. We intend to be posting five sets of six inspiration manis every thirty (30) days (month). The idea is that you will have five (5) days for each new mani, and participants will generally be posting their manis for a particular inspiration in the five days after the 'post date' for that mani. And if you're quick on your calculations, you'll notice the 30 manis will be done over a relaxed five-month span. The dates will be on a chart for reference. But if you are busy, there is no harm in posting your mani a bit later; and you are welcome to join in the challenge once it has already started.

*What do you mean by inspiration mani?:* Sometimes I see a mani online that inspires me to create my own version of it. In this activity, 30 people (or fewer if they submit more than one) will submit manis over a period of five months so that we can use their creations as a source of inspiration for our own manis. It will be fun for the submitter to see all of the manicures derived creatively from their manicure. I got the idea to suggest this challenge from folks in the "Nail polish you're wearing right now?" thread (www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/13191-nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now) when I posted a mani and @Stitchie and others commented on their interest in using it as a creative point of departure for their own nail art. Here is my nude-base mani 'inspiration' and @Stitchie's mint-blue-base mani in response to it.

/monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-12120500-1402012574.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-12120500-1402012574.jpg /monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-83059900-1402012590.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-83059900-1402012590.jpg

*What if I have more questions?:* Please don't hesitate to ask them right here in the thread or send a message.





*Schedule*





Spoiler



*          *

_Our schedule has been set. We will be doing new manis every 5 days. A new set of inspiration manis submitted by MUT members will be posted once a month, mid month._

*First Set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of June 9th*

*SET ONE*

June 13th to 17th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #1

June 18th to 22nd                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #2

June 23rd to 27th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #3

June 28th to July 2nd                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #4

July 3rd to 7th                                      Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #5

*Second set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 4th*

July 8th to 12th                                    Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #6

*SET TWO*

July 13th to 17th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #7

July 18th to 22nd                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #8

July 23rd to 27th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #9

July 28th to August 1st                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #10

*Third set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 30th*

August 2nd to 6th                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #11

August 7th to 11th                              Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #12

*SET THREE*

August 11th to 16th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #13

August 17th to 21st                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #14

*Fourth set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of September 20th*

August 22nd to 26th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #15

August 27th to 31st                            Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #16

September 1st to 5th                         Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #17

September 6th to 10th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #18

*SET FOUR*

September 22nd to 26th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #19

September 27th to October 1st          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #20

*Fifth set of 6 Inspirations Posted - Week of October 5th*

October 2nd to 6th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #21

October 7th to 11th                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #22

October 12th to 16th                        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #23

October 17th to 21st                        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #24

*SET FIVE*

October 22nd to 31st                      Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #25

November 1st to 5th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #26

November 6th to 10th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #27

November 10th to 14th                   Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #28

November 15th 19th                      Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #29

November 20th to 24th                   Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #30




 
*Inspiration Volunteer Sign Ups*





Spoiler



*          *

_We would love you to submit an inspiration manicure for our marathon! We are looking for a total of 30 manicures. There may be room for members to submit multiple manis. To sign up, post in this thread with the set you would like to sign up for and tag @bellatrix42 or send bellatrix42 a message and your name will be edited into this post. If you do volunteer to submit a mani, please send bellatrix42 your inspiration mani picture before the deadline for your chosen set. Thank you to all of our volunteers in advance!_

_Inspiration mani submissions can involve any colours or textures of polish or nail art materials guided by your ideas or environment. Please submit a picture of your own mani rather than submitting someone else's photo. You may draw inspiration from a mani you have seen before._

*Inspiration Set One*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. Monika1

2. Monika1

3. pollysmom

4. pollysmom

5. lolo22

6. jesemiaud

*Inspiration Set Two*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. Monika1

2. bellatrix42

3. stitchie

4. pollysmom

5. lochnessie

6. acostakk

*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1. Monika1

2. oneallmama

3. prettylights

4. Christa W

5. jbird1175

6. lolo22

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 17th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 20th.

1. Monika1

2. lochnessie

3. jessismith

4. Monika1

5. Monika1

6. Monika1

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2. Monika1

3. JC237

4. bellatrix42

5.

6.




*Inspirations!*

*Inspiration Set One*





Spoiler



  



*Inspiration Set Two*


*Inspiration Set Three*





Spoiler



  



*Inspiration Set Four*


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm in...sounds like fun!


----------



## dressupthedog

I am all in! I didn't make it far through the last marathon because my nails were in horrific condition, but I have been waiting for another to start. I also offer my help with running it, and I would like to submit an inspiration mani.


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> I'm in...sounds like fun!


Yay, that's super! Are you planning on submitting an inspiration?


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> I am all in! I didn't make it far through the last marathon because my nails were in horrific condition, but I have been waiting for another to start. I also offer my help with running it, and I would like to submit an inspiration mani.


Ah, that's wonderful to hear! Thank-you. I'll send you a pm within a day. I have a rehearsal today and have to get to bed!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Monika1 said:


> Yay, that's super! Are you planning on submitting an inspiration?


Sure, I could do that. Although, I'd be scamming an idea off of the interwebs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

I'm in! I was just thinking the other day that I wished another mani marathon would come along. I'd feel weird submitting a mani of my own but I have a lot of manis on my Pinterest board saved that are manis I would like to try some day. I'd be happy to choose a few to share here, unless you only want MUT manis?


----------



## NotTheMama

I'm in...and I could sent in a mani or two for inspiration. I think this will be fun...I've had bare nails for a few weeks...we are moving soon and packing is wreaking havoc on my nails. This will give me the motivation to get started again.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> I'm in! I was just thinking the other day that I wished another mani marathon would come along. I'd feel weird submitting a mani of my own but I have a lot of manis on my Pinterest board saved that are manis I would like to try some day. I'd be happy to choose a few to share here, unless you only want MUT manis?


That's great! I admit I was actually thinking that the submitted inspirations would be our own creations. You submit one of your manis, and we all use it as our source of creative inspiration to make our own manis; these can be very similar, simpler, more complex, etc., but will be inspired by your mani. It will be fun to see how diverse the variation on your theme will be.

I do understand that it may feel weird to submit your own mani. We'll have to brainstorm on this and I am still open to more input on it.

*What do people think of if the inspiration could be either your mani or your photo or series of photos of other things in your environment (clothes, flowers, rocks, etc.)? *

I'm concerned about submission of photos of other people's manis (not your own) as inspiration, especially without permission. I do know that in past challenges we've had inspirations like 'red', so a mani with exclusively your favourite red polish could be a perfect inspiration submission in my mind.


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> I'm in...and I could sent in a mani or two for inspiration. I think this will be fun...I've had bare nails for a few weeks...we are moving soon and packing is wreaking havoc on my nails. This will give me the motivation to get started again.


Glad to hear it. I'll be posting some updates within a week, and look forward to getting started too!


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Sure, I could do that. Although, I'd be scamming an idea off of the interwebs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tee, hee, I guess our own inspirations come from all over the place! Mine often come from just looking at the polish bottles, but bedsheets, flowers, rocks, great manis on here, and the Web are all great sources of ideas for me too.


----------



## Stitchie

I've never done a mani marathon but I've always wanted to! I'm in!


----------



## lochnessie

I'm definitely interested! I'd like to do more nail art; I've played around with it a little bit but haven't done much so far. I have so many polishes begging to be put to good use!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I've never done a mani marathon but I've always wanted to! I'm in!


Wonderful! It's great to have you! I'm looking forward to this too.



lochnessie said:


> I'm definitely interested! I'd like to do more nail art; I've played around with it a little bit but haven't done much so far. I have so many polishes begging to be put to good use!


Super! We must not disappoint our ready and willing polish stashes! It's great fun to have a reason to use those neglected yellows and glitters (in my case), or that ugly-pretty colour like overcooked broccoli in the collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> I am all in! I didn't make it far through the last marathon because my nails were in horrific condition, but I have been waiting for another to start. I also offer my help with running it, and I would like to submit an inspiration mani.


Hi @! I sent a PM a while ago; just touching base. I look forward to hearing your thoughts! And it's great that you'll be submitting an inspiration mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

@@Monika1 I'm happy to help too if you need more help. I'm sure I can find some pics of old manis or other inspirations to use. Do we sign up for slots or how do you see this working?


----------



## Monika1

Hi @Lolo22. Thanks for the offer of help! I'm planning on posting a 5-day rotation schedule soon (given that 1: I haven't gotten requests for a four-day one, and 2: I know we all sometimes get busy :wacko: ), and was considering a start date in a week's time, but am hoping to clarify a few things before we get started, and we might want to give a bit more time so more people will know about it (not sure yet). What I find out might influence the start date. So far we have about 6 people who have indicated they are interested in submitting inspirations. I know many people have checked out the thread, so I hope we'll have more! I had thought to collect a set of inspirations so we can consider even posting them before we get started, just like the list that @@CheshireCookie and @@Scooby Dynamite posted in their first message of the Challenge and Marathon threads, but we might end up having a more 'phased' approach on this, since people obviously need a little bit of time to put together and send the inspirations. I think your idea of signing up for the later slots is a good one!

A PM is on it's way  :drive:   as soon as I finish writing it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Monika1 said:


> I'm concerned about submission of photos of other people's manis (not your own) as inspiration, especially without permission. I do know that in past challenges we've had inspirations like 'red', so a mani with exclusively your favourite red polish could be a perfect inspiration submission in my mind.


To clarify, while I would get inspiration from something I saw online, I would do my own interpretation of that to photograph. I would also credit where the inspiration came from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks!

I thought I'd post an update on our progress toward a start date and provide some more details on this challenge. Right now, @ is graciously helping to put together the first six inspiration manis so everyone can see them before we get started. We want to publicize the activity a bit more before getting started, but the first six manis will be up soon.

*Who can participate?*: Everyone who is a MakeupTalk member in good standing.

*I'm not an experienced nail artist. Can I still do this?*: Absolutely! The inspirations will be of varying levels of complexity, using various polishes and techniques. You could be inspired by the most complex dark and light blue striped/stamped/dotted/bedazzled manicure and choose one aspect that you like, for example the blue colour family. And you could post a beautiful all-one-blue mani in response. Or take the bedazzled aspect and post an all-silver glitter mani in response. Or grab a toothpick and try your hand at your very first dotticure!

*Can I submit an inspiration if I am a beginner?*: Yes, please! Your creative colour or design choices will be a great source for inspiration too.

*Can I submit something I found online?*: I'd rather you submit your own creation. We don't always know if someone who has posted something on their own site would be happy if you re-posted it.

*Can I sign up for posting an inspiration mani later in this challenge?*: Yes. We will be posting a sign-up sheet for people who are interested in submitting inspirations. For next month, we would like to have our volunteers for the 7th of the month; with their mani photographs submitted to @ by the 15th of the month; and the image with the six photographs will be up by the 20th of the month to give everyone time to plan their inspired manis. [eta: I'll keep you posted on exact dates; this might change. -M]

*How often will I be expected to create a new mani?*: This is a casual activity for your enjoyment. We intend to be posting five sets of six inspiration manis every thirty (30) days (month). The idea is that you will have five (5) days for each new mani, and participants will generally be posting their manis for a particular inspiration in the five days after the 'post date' for that mani. And if you're quick on your calculations, you'll notice the 30 manis will be done over a relaxed five-month span. The dates will be on a chart for reference. But if you are busy, there is no harm in posting your mani a bit later; and you are welcome to join in the challenge once it has already started.

*What do you mean by inspiration mani?:* Sometimes I see a mani online that inspires me to create my own version of it. In this activity, 30 people (or fewer if they submit more than one) will submit manis over a period of five months so that we can use their creations as a source of inspiration for our own manis. It will be fun for the submitter to see all of the manicures derived creatively from their manicure. I got the idea to suggest this challenge from folks in the "Nail polish you're wearing right now?" thread (www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/13191-nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now) when I posted a mani and @@Stitchie and others commented on their interest in using it as a creative point of departure for their own nail art. Here is my nude-base mani 'inspiration' and @@Stitchie's mint-blue-base mani in response to it.

View attachment 2097
View attachment 2099


*What if I have more questions?:* Please don't hesitate to ask them right here in the thread or send a message.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Awesome!  I'm so in!


----------



## Christa W

I'm game.  I think I burned myself out on the one I did in September.  I always felt bad I never finished.


----------



## disconik

I am IN!


----------



## Lolo22

Hooray!  Can't wait to start!


----------



## Monika1

Yay! Wonderful! I'm happy you're all planning on joining in.



magicalmom said:


> Awesome!  I'm so in!


I look forward to your interpretations!



Christa W said:


> I'm game.  I think I burned myself out on the one I did in September.  I always felt bad I never finished.


I know what you mean! I was amazed at those who did the daily challenge. I was doing the every three days marathon, and just posted my 'flag' mani recently. But I think this schedule will be much more manageable as my regular schedule for doing a new mani is closer to it!



disconik said:


> I am IN!


Super! I'm really looking forward to creating manis based on the 30 Inspirations!



Lolo22 said:


> Hooray!  Can't wait to start!


Me neither!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely felt I was ready for another challenge.

In case people are interested in submitting an Inspiration mani too (it's not required to participate, but will be fun too!), the sign-up sheet for submitting inspiration manis will be posted above, and in the thread, soon.


----------



## Courtnee

I'd love to join!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

I think I'm also going to challenge myself that I HAVE to do all the manicures with polishes already in my collection.  I was in the middle of a huge polish-aquiring spree last year when we did this, and if I didn't have something "perfect" for the challenge, I'd go buy it.  Well, not this time!  I have to adapt and figure it out with what I have (which is 2 full boxes of nail polish, so no one feel sorry for me.  I have waaaaay too much as it is!)


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> I'd love to join!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wonderful! I look forward to seeing everyone's inspired creations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

magicalmom said:


> I think I'm also going to challenge myself that I HAVE to do all the manicures with polishes already in my collection.  I was in the middle of a huge polish-aquiring spree last year when we did this, and if I didn't have something "perfect" for the challenge, I'd go buy it.  Well, not this time!  I have to adapt and figure it out with what I have (which is 2 full boxes of nail polish, so no one feel sorry for me.  I have waaaaay too much as it is!)


This is a super idea! I can't promise 100% as I'm still eyeing (hmm, this word just looks strange to me as 'eying') some gel polishes, but it's a fantastic thing to aspire to, and I'll let you know how I do too.  :lol: It's totally a reasonable thing for me given my... ahem, not only two... boxes.


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks!

I'm excited to let you know that the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge 2014 will be starting this Friday! Keep your eyes peeled for the First Inspiration, which will be coming soon. As you know, you'll have five days for each mani, and here is the timeline! If you're interested in participating, take a look at the Inspiration mani, be inspired, and create your own mani version/variation/creative departure, take some pic(s), and post them here!
 

I thank our volunteers who submitted the first set of Inspirations so we can get started soon! If you're also interested in submitting an Inspiration, the sign-up list is coming next!

*30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge 2014 Timeline*

*First Set of 6 Inspirations posted* - *Week of June 9th             *

*SET ONE*

June 13th to 17th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #1

June 18th to 22nd                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #2

June 23rd to 27th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #3

June 28th to July 2nd                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #4

July 3rd to 7th                                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #5

*Second set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 4th*

July 8th to 12th                                   Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #6

*SET TWO*

July 13th to 17th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #7

July 18th to 22nd                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #8

*Third set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 20th*

July 23rd to 27th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #9

July 28th to August 1st                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #10

August 2nd to 6th                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #11

August 7th to 11th                              Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #12

*SET THREE*

August 12th to 16th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #13

August 17th to 21st                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #14

*Fourth set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of August 20th*

August 22nd to 26th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #15

August 27th to 31st                            Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #16

September 1st to 5th                         Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #17

September 6th to 10th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #18

*SET FOUR*

September 11th to 15th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #19

September 16th to 20th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #20

*Fifth set of 6 Inspirations Posted - Week of September 20th *

September 21st to 25th                    Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #21

September 26th to 30th                   Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #22

October 1st to 5th                            Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #23

October 6th to 10th                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #24

*SET FIVE*

October 11th to 15th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #25

October 16th to 20th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #26

October 21st to 25th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #27

October 26th to 30th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #28

October 31st to November 4th        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #29

November 5th to 9th                        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #30

*THE END!*

Join in on the fun! Please feel free to post any questions here!


----------



## Monika1

Recruiting All Volunteers!

Here is the schedule for volunteer sign-up and submitting the Inspiration manis for this activity. Submitting an Inspiration mani is optional and not required to participate in this Challenge, but it will be really interesting to see what everyone does using your mani or nail art as an inspiration! And we're all looking forward to being inspired by you! Sign-ups are now open for Sets Two, Three, Four, and Five. If you're signing up, please Quote this message and insert your user name on the schedule ASAP, or post a message indicating your interest and we'll add your name in sequence. The official version of the Sign-up List &amp; Schedule will be updated from time to time and posted at the top of this thread.

Inspiration mani submissions can involve any colours or textures of polish or nail art materials guided by your ideas or environment. Please send the photo(s) of your work to bellatrix42 on or before the submission date for your set.

*Volunteer Sign-up List &amp; Schedule For Inspiration Mani Submissions*

*Inspiration Set Two*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. disconik

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

Thank-you for volunteering to submit an Inspiration mani!


----------



## Courtnee

I'd love to do set 5, but... I'm really unsure how to go bout it...

You probably already said, but I'm a bit tired and am not catching on very quickly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Oh, and, sorry, I only own cheap nail polish... Still new to the whole makeup and cosmetics thing, is that OK?


----------



## bonita22

I'm in! This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> Recruiting All Volunteers!
> 
> Here is the schedule for volunteer sign-up and submitting the Inspiration manis for this activity. Submitting an Inspiration mani is optional and not required to participate in this Challenge, but it will be really interesting to see what everyone does using your mani or nail art as an inspiration! And we're all looking forward to being inspired by you! Sign-ups are now open for Sets Two, Three, Four, and Five. If you're signing up, please Quote this message and insert your user name on the schedule ASAP, or post a message indicating your interest and we'll add your name in sequence. The official version of the Sign-up List &amp; Schedule will be updated from time to time and posted at the top of this thread.
> 
> Inspiration mani submissions can involve any colours or textures of polish or nail art materials guided by your ideas or environment. Please send the photo(s) of your work to bellatrix42 on or before the submission date for your set.
> 
> *Volunteer Sign-up List &amp; Schedule For Inspiration Mani Submissions*
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Four*
> 
> Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Five*
> 
> Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.
> 
> 1. Courtnee ♥’s ...
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> Thank-you for volunteering to submit an Inspiration mani!


Ok, here is a demo of how to sign up. @Courtnee ♥’s ... I've added you to the sign-up sheet for Set Five. You are now signed up! If you're another person who is interested in signing up to submit an inspiration, either post your comment on the thread like Courtnee ♥’s ... did or *Quote* this post as if to comment on it and add your name to the list.


----------



## dressupthedog

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Oh, and, sorry, I only own cheap nail polish... Still new to the whole makeup and cosmetics thing, is that OK?


Of course - you can use whatever nail polish you have and makes you happy! The whole point is to have fun, share our nail art, and learn new techniques. Don't feel pressured to use better or fancier polishes or tools, and don't feel like your nail art or the inspiration you send in isn't good enough. There are many levels of ability and experience with nail art on MakeupTalk. I for one am definitely a novice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Oh, and, sorry, I only own cheap nail polish... Still new to the whole makeup and cosmetics thing, is that OK?


I think we all aspire to get nail polish for cheap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Believe it or not, some of the best nail polishes for doing anything - straightforward one-colour mani, excellent white base, perfect pigmented shade for stamping... are from the more inexpensive lines when it comes to nail polish. If you take a look through the stamping and nail polish threads, you'll see recommendations from nail art enthusiasts for specific Wet 'n Wild, Sinful Colors, and other drugstore brand colours. It's good to know!

So yes, it's totally OK.

Simple Inspiration mani submissions are great as people can choose to keep it simple or elaborate as they wish in their own manis. And if you see a complex inspiration mani, you can take one aspect of it for your own mani. We don't all have the same materials or talents, but that is what makes it interesting.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> I'm in! This is going to be so much fun!


Wonderful!

And we're still looking for people who are game to submit Inspiration manis, especially for Set Two as it will come soon and we're all looking forward to being inspired!


----------



## disconik

Monika1 said:


> Recruiting All Volunteers!
> 
> Here is the schedule for volunteer sign-up and submitting the Inspiration manis for this activity. Submitting an Inspiration mani is optional and not required to participate in this Challenge, but it will be really interesting to see what everyone does using your mani or nail art as an inspiration! And we're all looking forward to being inspired by you! Sign-ups are now open for Sets Two, Three, Four, and Five. If you're signing up, please Quote this message and insert your user name on the schedule ASAP, or post a message indicating your interest and we'll add your name in sequence. The official version of the Sign-up List &amp; Schedule will be updated from time to time and posted at the top of this thread.
> 
> Inspiration mani submissions can involve any colours or textures of polish or nail art materials guided by your ideas or environment. Please send the photo(s) of your work to bellatrix42 on or before the submission date for your set.
> 
> *Volunteer Sign-up List &amp; Schedule For Inspiration Mani Submissions*
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. disconik
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Four*
> 
> Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Five*
> 
> Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.
> 
> 1. Courtnee ♥’s ...
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> Thank-you for volunteering to submit an Inspiration mani!


I signed up to submit for set two!


----------



## bonita22

I'm more of a beginner when it comes to nail art. But I'll see if I can come up with something to submit an inspiration.


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> I signed up to submit for set two!


Super! Thank-you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Oh cool, thank you... I'm not very good with art on nails... But I'll try it... Thanks for the thing bout my nail polish being on the cheap side... I would like to learn how to stamp my nails too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, I bite my nails... I have to say... But when I grow them, they look nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So growing it is. Lol


----------



## Lolo22

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Oh cool, thank you... *I'm not very good with art on nails*... But I'll try it... Thanks for the thing bout my nail polish being on the cheap side... I would like to learn how to stamp my nails too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Well, I bite my nails... I have to say... But when I grow them, they look nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So growing it is. Lol


I'm not either, but I like to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the polishes really don't matter anyway, I just love seeing peoples creativity!  I remember in the last marathon I felt myself getting better and more creative as the challenge went on.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> I'm more of a beginner when it comes to nail art. But I'll see if I can come up with something to submit an inspiration.


@@bonita22 I'm really glad you're considering it and are joining us for the challenge! Doing a challenge is how I learned too, and I have many techniques yet to try. Please let me know if and in which set you would like to submit an Inspiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

I will join this!  Not sure if I'll submit an inspiration, as you guys see from the "Nail Polish You're Wearing" thread my manis are generally very basic right now.  I just ordered some new tools and am looking forward to putting them to good use and getting better at nail art though!  This will be a fun way to push myself to do more interesting things.


----------



## Lolo22

We should come up with a hashtag too!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> We should come up with a hashtag too!


Thanks, that's an excellent point! What do you suggest?


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I will join this!  Not sure if I'll submit an inspiration, as you guys see from the "Nail Polish You're Wearing" thread my manis are generally very basic right now.  I just ordered some new tools and am looking forward to putting them to good use and getting better at nail art though!  This will be a fun way to push myself to do more interesting things.


That is fantastic! I look forward to seeing your experience playing with the new tools - so exciting!


----------



## disconik

#MUTspirationalmani

lol

That just sounded funny to me, but what about #30MUTmanis or just #MUTmani?


----------



## Lolo22

disconik said:


> #MUTspirationalmani
> 
> lol
> 
> That just sounded funny to me, but what about #30MUTmanis or just #MUTmani?


I like #30mutmanis!


----------



## Monika1

Cute @@disconik! It would work best if all our manis were also canine-themed??? Tee, hee. :rotfl:

Alright. #30MUTmanis (or #30mutmanis as they're not case-sensitive) makes sense and is quick to write, so that's super! When @ has a moment, she'll pop it into the top message as I don't have the 'moderatorship' to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, people!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Cute @@disconik! It would work best if all our manis were also canine-themed??? Tee, hee. :rotfl:
> 
> Alright. #30MUTmanis (or #30mutmanis as they're not case-sensitive) makes sense and is quick to write, so that's super! When @ has a moment, she'll pop it into the top message as I don't have the 'moderatorship' to do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, people!


Yay!  We have a hashtag!!!


----------



## dressupthedog

The signup info, schedule, and FAQs are all in the first post for convenience now. The inspiration for the first mani has also been posted! I am still having technical difficulties, but keep an eye out for the full first set in the next day or so.

We are still looking for volunteers for the rest of the sets. Don't be shy about submitting an inspiration.


----------



## Lumaday

bellatrix42 said:


> The signup info, schedule, and FAQs are all in the first post for convenience now. The inspiration for the first mani has also been posted! I am still having technical difficulties, but keep an eye out for the full first set in the next day or so.
> 
> We are still looking for volunteers for the rest of the sets. Don't be shy about submitting an inspiration.


Awe I'm going to miss the first one, I'm going to be on vacation next week visiting family in Wisconsin.  As much as I'd love to haul a bunch of polish home to work on this I don't want to risk them getting broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can I start early?  I'm planning on doing a mani tonight!


----------



## Supreme

@Monika1  Thanks for sending me the info about this-I am IN.  Does this mean I can only sign up for the second inspiration because the first inspiration is full or do we try to do them all starting 6/13?

Thanks!


----------



## dressupthedog

Ok, it appears that there may be some confusion.

All the volunteer slots to submit an inspiration mani are filled for the first set. The full first set of inspiration manis will be posted soon. Everyone will then have the opportunity to post a response mani. We will move at a pace of one mani response every five days.

If you would like to submit a mani for everyone else to use as inspiration for their own manis, it will be in the second, third, fourth, or fifth sets. Send me a message if you would like to submit an inspiration mani. Everyone can submit a response mani to each of the thirty response manis.

The first inspiration mani is posted in the first post of this thread. It was submitted by Monika1. Everyone should post a picture of the mani they created that was based on/inspired by Monika's mani between June 13 and June 17.


----------



## dressupthedog

prettylights said:


> Awe I'm going to miss the first one, I'm going to be on vacation next week visiting family in Wisconsin. As much as I'd love to haul a bunch of polish home to work on this I don't want to risk them getting broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I start early? I'm planning on doing a mani tonight!


Yes, you can start early! The first inspiration mani is posted in the first post of this thread, and the rest of the inspiration manis for the first set will be posted ASAP. Have a wonderful time visiting your family! I just recently moved away from Wisconsin, and I can't believe how much I miss it.


----------



## Supreme

@bellatrix42  Okay that clears things up for me-I saw the first mani and will work on it tomorrow or Friday and post on the 13th!

Woohoo!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> I'm not either, but I like to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the polishes really don't matter anyway, I just love seeing peoples creativity!  I remember in the last marathon I felt myself getting better and more creative as the challenge went on.


Me too, definitely! And I suppose it helped that as we went along I got a few more tools to experiment with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Thanks @ for clarifying - yes, if you want to participate in this challenge, all you have to do is take a peek at the Inspiration mani in the first post on page #1 of this thread [press the *Show* button under the text 'Inspiration Set One'], and post your own mani in response. No sign-up is required to do this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In case you're checking out this thread to see if you can *get started* yet - *yes!* the first mani is already there! You can aim to get a response mani done, photographed, and posted between June 13th and June 17th! [or earlier or later if you're away, etc.]

Now as we go along, some of us,_ hopefully many!_, will be submitting Inspiration manis too. I'm facing this question now: should I do a response to my own Inspiration mani? Why not? It's up to you - you can consider it a vacation (since you already did the mani), or you can post a 'take 2'; I know I always have ideas of what I could have done differently/better or I faced a dilemma when I was doing the mani and made a choice and now can see what will happen when I make the other choice. @@Stitchie has already done a response mani for this one; same idea applies. Effectively, we already have two inspirations for this first one!


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> Awe I'm going to miss the first one, I'm going to be on vacation next week visiting family in Wisconsin. As much as I'd love to haul a bunch of polish home to work on this I don't want to risk them getting broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I start early? I'm planning on doing a mani tonight!


Where at? I'm from WI too. Going to Milwaukee in 2 weeks


----------



## Christa W

We can submit manis we want to try as well for inspiration right? I've seen a bunch on IG I want to try but I don't know there's any I've actually done that anyone would want to copy.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Where at? I'm from WI too. Going to Milwaukee in 2 weeks


I'm from Green Bay originally.  I'll be in Milwaukee too to visit friends next weekend.  Great to see the WI love on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> I'm from Green Bay originally. I'll be in Milwaukee too to visit friends next weekend. Great to see the WI love on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm actually from Appleton!! Small world!!


----------



## Lumaday

bellatrix42 said:


> Yes, you can start early! The first inspiration mani is posted in the first post of this thread, and the rest of the inspiration manis for the first set will be posted ASAP. Have a wonderful time visiting your family! I just recently moved away from Wisconsin, and I can't believe how much I miss it.


Where are you from?  I miss it too, I've been in CO for almost two years now and I adore it here but the things I miss the most (besides family and friends) are the food (can't wait to get some fish fry, broasted chicken, and butter soaked hamburgers in me!), the spring-fall weather and general greenness, and the lakes.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> I'm actually from Appleton!! Small world!!


Ha!  So true!


----------



## dressupthedog

prettylights said:


> Where are you from? I miss it too, I've been in CO for almost two years now and I adore it here but the things I miss the most (besides family and friends) are the food (can't wait to get some fish fry, broasted chicken, and butter soaked hamburgers in me!), the spring-fall weather and general greenness, and the lakes.


I was living in Rhinelander. I was only there for about two and a half years, but my dad is originally from Milwaukee so I have a bit of family in the state as well. I am currently back in my native state of Idaho and so glad to be back near my friends and most of my family and the mountains. I miss the trees and all the green and the lakes myself, and I would for sure go for a fish fry right now. I know I will miss all the beautiful colors in the fall. I definitely don't miss the ticks though.


----------



## Christa W

Are we posting the manis in this thread or is there another one started?  I just finished mine!!  I can't wait til Friday.

Well here it is!!  I wanted to keep close to the original design because the color combination is fantastic, but going with a neon twist.  I am so excited for this challenge because all I have been doing lately is swatching and I was so excited to do some nail art.  Thanks Monika for this idea.  It's so unique and is going to be a blast!!  I used OPI Don't Bossa Nova Me Around for my base color on my thumb, middle and ring fingers.  I left the thumb alone. I then used Orly Hot Tropics from the new Baked collection for my index and pinkie fingers.  I used it also for the dots along with another shade from the same collection and that's the purple shade Saturated.  I love them both.  I then used OPI It's Frosty Outside which if I remember correctly was the silver originally used.  All nails are topped with one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


----------



## Courtnee

Wooohooooo!!!!!!

Gosh I loooove those nails, they are very beautiful and elegant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does it matter if my nails aren't longish-long? I want to hurry up and do mine, but it won't be fancy that's for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Wooohooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Gosh I loooove those nails, they are very beautiful and elegant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does it matter if my nails aren't longish-long? I want to hurry up and do mine, but it won't be fancy that's for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We love all kinds of nails here!!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Are we posting the manis in this thread or is there another one started?  I just finished mine!!  I can't wait til Friday.
> 
> Well here it is!!  I wanted to keep close to the original design because the color combination is fantastic, but going with a neon twist.  I am so excited for this challenge because all I have been doing lately is swatching and I was so excited to do some nail art.  Thanks Monika for this idea.  It's so unique and is going to be a blast!!  I used OPI Don't Bossa Nova Me Around for my base color on my thumb, middle and ring fingers.  I left the thumb alone. I then used Orly Hot Tropics from the new Baked collection for my index and pinkie fingers.  I used it also for the dots along with another shade from the same collection and that's the purple shade Saturated.  I love them both.  I then used OPI It's Frosty Outside which if I remember correctly was the silver originally used.  All nails are topped with one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration1.jpg


That's awesome, great job!  Love the two colors together.  I'm glad you picked up Don't Bossa, isn't it a great neutral?  Your dots turned out so nice...I must practice more!

You're totally making me want the Orly Baked collection, I didn't realize how pretty they are.


----------



## Courtnee

Haha, thanks @@Christa W, I'm just crying to do them now....

I can't wait... So all I do is my nails, take a pic, and then what please??? Slightly confused again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Haha, thanks @@Christa W, I'm just crying to do them now....
> 
> I can't wait... So all I do is my nails, take a pic, and then what please??? Slightly confused again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just post the picture in this thread to share it with the rest of us polish lovers!


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> That's awesome, great job!  Love the two colors together.  I'm glad you picked up Don't Bossa, isn't it a great neutral?  Your dots turned out so nice...I must practice more!
> 
> You're totally making me want the Orly Baked collection, I didn't realize how pretty they are.


They are BOGO right now at Sally and I had a $5 off coupon for renewing my Sally card.  It was a no brainer for me.  I love them both.  I only really want one of the other shades and that's the orange one with shimmer  (Ablaze??)  I am also wearing Hot Tropics on my toes it's the perfect summer pedi polish.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> They are BOGO right now at Sally and I had a $5 off coupon for renewing my Sally card.  It was a no brainer for me.  I love them both.  I only really want one of the other shades and that's the orange one with shimmer  (Ablaze??)  I am also wearing Hot Tropics on my toes it's the perfect summer pedi polish.


BOGO?  Nice!  I got my 15% reward recently so I might have to stop in there soon.  I'm supposed to be on a polish no-buy...but...you know how that goes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Oh cool that's awesome.... Another question... Ikr, stop with the questions already!!!!

But... Does it have to be similar to the pics that were done? Or can it be completely different... I'm quite slow to do with this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for answering all my 21 questions. Lol


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Are we posting the manis in this thread or is there another one started?  I just finished mine!!  I can't wait til Friday.
> 
> Well here it is!!  I wanted to keep close to the original design because the color combination is fantastic, but going with a neon twist.  I am so excited for this challenge because all I have been doing lately is swatching and I was so excited to do some nail art.  Thanks Monika for this idea.  It's so unique and is going to be a blast!!  I used OPI Don't Bossa Nova Me Around for my base color on my thumb, middle and ring fingers.  I left the thumb alone. I then used Orly Hot Tropics from the new Baked collection for my index and pinkie fingers.  I used it also for the dots along with another shade from the same collection and that's the purple shade Saturated.  I love them both.  I then used OPI It's Frosty Outside which if I remember correctly was the silver originally used.  All nails are topped with one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration1.jpg


Wow Christa, that is so beautiful! Yes, we're posting responses in this thread, and yes, the silver in mine is also OPI It's Frosty Outside. I'm really happy this challenge is happening, as I was looking forward to one too, so thanks so much everyone for joining in! The more people are involved, the more interesting this will be.

NPB in general seems super popular right now - how do you compare Digital Flash to other topcoats? I'm really curious.

In response to your question about posting others' manis from online: I am hoping the posts would be our own as we don't always know whether people are OK with their work being re-posted. I am thinking of so many of your manis that would be fantastic Inspirations. Just as a little example, any of your reverse-stamping creations would really push me creatively. I'm not sure as I write, if you posted one, if I would go for it or 'wimp out' (ahem, be alternately creatively inspired) and go in a wholly different direction with the response.


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Oh cool that's awesome.... Another question... Ikr, stop with the questions already!!!!
> 
> But... Does it have to be similar to the pics that were done? Or can it be completely different... I'm quite slow to do with this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you for answering all my 21 questions. Lol


No problem @Courtnee ♥’s ...! Questions are good! So, no, your response mani does not need to resemble the inspiration mani. It can if you want, but the idea is that looking at the Inspiration will give you ideas for something to do, but you don't have to be anywhere near close to it, if you are inspired to do something dissimilar. For example, with this first one, since it has some silver in it, you could be inspired to do an all-silver mani. That would be great. Or you could add an abstract blob-shaped dot to each nail as a reference to the dotting that was used. For that matter, you could take it further and use squares instead of dots as a departure from the original. Or you could use a hex glitter to give the idea of dots. You could also take the idea of using the Zoya Naturel Collection (the polishes I used included Zoya Taylor, Brigitte, and Odette from that collection) and do a mani of any sort with any number of pink/beige/mauve/nudes that you own. The more purple Odette could inspire you to do a purple straw-splatter paint number over a pink polish base. Maybe the configuration of the dots gives you the thought of a wave, and you do a mani with a blue polish to represent water. Alternatively, you could use precisely the four colours used to effectively duplicate the mani. I hope that gives you some idea of the enormous latitude here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Wow, thank you for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Monika1, it helps a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Wow, thank you for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Monika1, it helps a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome! I tell you, I have a lot of ideas... always many more ideas than time or energy to realise them. So many ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Well in that case, we need to do these things WAAAAAY more often.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

@@Christa W Love it!!!!  :wub:   You are rocking that pink!!!  Great job!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Wow Christa, that is so beautiful! Yes, we're posting responses in this thread, and yes, the silver in mine is also OPI It's Frosty Outside. I'm really happy this challenge is happening, as I was looking forward to one too, so thanks so much everyone for joining in! The more people are involved, the more interesting this will be.
> 
> NPB in general seems super popular right now - how do you compare Digital Flash to other topcoats? I'm really curious.
> 
> In response to your question about posting others' manis from online: I am hoping the posts would be our own as we don't always know whether people are OK with their work being re-posted. I am thinking of so many of your manis that would be fantastic Inspirations. Just as a little example, any of your reverse-stamping creations would really push me creatively. I'm not sure as I write, if you posted one, if I would go for it or 'wimp out' (ahem, be alternately creatively inspired) and go in a wholly different direction with the response.


Thanks!!! I am going to go back and look for some to submit. I guess I didn't think I had any that would inspire you ladies!!!

As far as Digital Flash goes so far my impression is that I love it more than any other topcoat ever!! I know there is one or two out there I haven't used but I'm super impresses. It dries very fast, even faster than Seche Vite. It doesn't smear my nail art even if I use it immediately after!!! I have not tested for wear because you guys know I change polish almost daily.


----------



## Meggpi

Not a masterpiece, but here we go.  Using Zoya Blue, Revlon Wintermint, Color Club label-missing blue, China Glaze Sunday Funday, Color Club Breakfast At...


----------



## Lumaday

meggpi said:


> Not a masterpiece, but here we go.  Using Zoya Blue, Revlon Wintermint, Color Club label-missing blue, China Glaze Sunday Funday, Color Club Breakfast At...


That's really cute, love it!


----------



## Lumaday

So I decided to get out my Orly Mash Up collection from last year to do the first mani.  This is Orly Pretty-Ugly (it's not!) with Orly Sparkling Garbage on the accent and for the dots.  Sparkling Garbage is one of my favorite polishes ever, so much so that I bought a backup and one for my friend for her birthday.  It's so pretty on its own or layered over any blue or green polish.

I need a little cuticle cleanup, but here it is anyway!


----------



## Stitchie

Christa W said:


> Are we posting the manis in this thread or is there another one started?  I just finished mine!!  I can't wait til Friday.
> 
> Well here it is!!  I wanted to keep close to the original design because the color combination is fantastic, but going with a neon twist.  I am so excited for this challenge because all I have been doing lately is swatching and I was so excited to do some nail art.  Thanks Monika for this idea.  It's so unique and is going to be a blast!!  I used OPI Don't Bossa Nova Me Around for my base color on my thumb, middle and ring fingers.  I left the thumb alone. I then used Orly Hot Tropics from the new Baked collection for my index and pinkie fingers.  I used it also for the dots along with another shade from the same collection and that's the purple shade Saturated.  I love them both.  I then used OPI It's Frosty Outside which if I remember correctly was the silver originally used.  All nails are topped with one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration1.jpg


Ohmygosh I love it!!!

And that Orly pink looks like a near dupe to Butter London, Disco Biscuit, which I love!

Great job!


----------



## Stitchie

Christa W said:


> Thanks!!! I am going to go back and look for some to submit. I guess I didn't think I had any that would inspire you ladies!!!
> 
> As far as Digital Flash goes so far my impression is that I love it more than any other topcoat ever!! I know there is one or two out there I haven't used but I'm super impresses. It dries very fast, even faster than Seche Vite. It doesn't smear my nail art even if I use it immediately after!!! I have not tested for wear because you guys know I change polish almost daily.


@@Christa W &amp; @@Monika1 Ok, I have to ask, what is this 'Digital Flash'? Is that a brand of top coat? I've been an avid Seche Vite user for years now but if there is something better I'd love to know more! =)


----------



## Stitchie

meggpi said:


> Not a masterpiece, but here we go.  Using Zoya Blue, Revlon Wintermint, Color Club label-missing blue, China Glaze Sunday Funday, Color Club Breakfast At...





prettylights said:


> So I decided to get out my Orly Mash Up collection from last year to do the first mani.  This is Orly Pretty-Ugly (it's not!) with Orly Sparkling Garbage on the accent and for the dots.  Sparkling Garbage is one of my favorite polishes ever, so much so that I bought a backup and one for my friend for her birthday.  It's so pretty on its own or layered over any blue or green polish.
> 
> I need a little cuticle cleanup, but here it is anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10464142_818056800967_3292800735101871349_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10006422_818056741087_2064473830569842997_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10385385_818056721127_7949135085496852362_n.jpg


We've just begun the challenge and I'm already drooling over how great everyone's is turning out!!! :w00t:   These are really, really nice! I can't wait to see more =)


----------



## Supreme

@ @@Meggpi @@Christa W

Oh my goodness!  I love what all of you have done-I can't wait to do my nails tonight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Woop Woop!!! Girl, that is smoking hot... I love the colours so much!!!


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> @@Christa W &amp; @@Monika1 Ok, I have to ask, what is this 'Digital Flash'? Is that a brand of top coat? I've been an avid Seche Vite user for years now but if there is something better I'd love to know more! =)


It's a fast dry topcoat by indie brand Nail Pattern Boldness. I have gone through 3 bottles of Seche Vite in the past year plus one of KBShimmer Clearly on Top and I just got Digital Flash. I love it so far more than any other top coat brand!!


----------



## Supreme

Happy Friday the 13th!

This is my first time EVER doing anything like this.  I was unable to get my dots on one side of the nail, but here is my result:


----------



## Lolo22

@@Supreme I love the purple and blue, so fun!! Great job!


----------



## Lumaday

Supreme said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!
> 
> This is my first time EVER doing anything like this.  I was unable to get my dots on one side of the nail, but here is my result:


So cute, great job!  I was intimidated by dots the first time I tried it too but it was much better the second time I tried.  What is that great purple polish?

I have a large moonstone ring too that I also wear on the middle finger of my left hand...we are moonstone buddies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Catching up here. Wow! This is wonderful; all the responses are so pretty and exciting, and inspiring themselves - you all definitely have the talent to also submit an inspiration mani, and since you have the time while you wait for the 18th to 22nd to post your next mani... why not play with ideas and create one to submit in set two?

And it's already June 13th! Yay! In case you're reading this several days/weeks later and are worried you've missed this opportunity, no worries. You can start right in on the schedule wherever we are (so if it's July 18th you could start by posting your response mani to Inspiration #8, and then continue to #9), or you can choose to play a bit of catch-up and post a few earlier response manis if you're happy to be super busy with nail polish!

Just in case you haven't posted a photo before, here is what you need to do: 1) Have the image in your directory on your machine. 2) In the *Reply* window, if you aren't already in the full-fledged window, you will have a button *More Reply Options* at the bottom right. Select it. Now at the bottom you will have an Attach Files section. Select *Browse* to find the image on your machine. Then the file name will be next to the Browse button. Select *Attach This File*. Notice at this point there is still nothing in your Reply window, but your file name and a little thumbnail is just above the Attach Files section. On the far right of that, select *Add To Post*. You will not see your image in your reply, but the text file name now in your Reply window represents where the image will be in your reply. Done! Don't forget to *Post* your message or *Add Reply*!


----------



## Stitchie

Christa W said:


> It's a fast dry topcoat by indie brand Nail Pattern Boldness. I have gone through 3 bottles of Seche Vite in the past year plus one of KBShimmer Clearly on Top and I just got Digital Flash. I love it so far more than any other top coat brand!!


...and I'm placing my order now! haha! Thanks! I'm curious to see how it stands up to the Seche =)


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> ...and I'm placing my order now! haha! Thanks! I'm curious to see how it stands up to the Seche =)


Can't wait to see what you think. I've still got my inspiration mani on and no chipping. That almost 48 hrs. Not sure how much Digital Flash has to do with it but I am pleased. I had to work in office which I haven't done in months and luckily I had done this mani.


----------



## Supreme

@@Lolo22, Thanks!   :wub:

@  Thanks and you got it right-moonstone!  Many have asked if its a 'moodstone' and if it will change colors haha.  I love this ring and wear it all the time.


----------



## Lolo22

Essie Blanc and Nars Disco Inferno.


----------



## Courtnee

Wow, everyone's is amazing.

I done mine but I used glitter instead of doing dots, is that OK?

I'll redo it and post it when I'm happy with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Wow, everyone's is amazing.
> 
> I done mine but I used glitter instead of doing dots, is that OK?
> 
> I'll redo it and post it when I'm happy with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glitter is totally fine. Just like the colours aren't cast in stone (many have chosen blue or something else over nudes/roses) the dots aren't either!


----------



## bonita22

Here's my mani. I used Juleps Jeanne, Margaret, Monaco, Bailey, Lacey &amp; Bunny. I really like how it turned out. My original plan was to also do the dots on the ring finger, but I kept smudging it so I gave up and put glitter on it.


----------



## Stitchie

Since I previously did a mani based on the first inspiration, I wanted to push it a little further.

This is a mint/teal dotted gradient. They remind me of a cute speckled dinosaur lol

I painted the base and then worked my way from lightest to darkest, from base of the nail to tip, with a small &amp; large dotting tool. I LOVE the way they turned out!

*Butter London - Fiver (base)

*Essie - Mint Candy Apple

*Butter London - Poole

*Zoya - Zuza

* Butter London - Slapper


----------



## Lolo22

Stitchie said:


> Since I previously did a mani based on the first inspiration, I wanted to push it a little further.
> 
> This is a mint/teal dotted gradient. They remind me of a cute speckled dinosaur lol
> 
> I painted the base and then worked my way from lightest to darkest, from base of the nail to tip, with a small &amp; large dotting tool. I LOVE the way they turned out!
> 
> *Butter London - Fiver (base)
> 
> *Essie - Mint Candy Apple
> 
> *Butter London - Poole
> 
> *Zoya - Zuza
> 
> * Butter London - Slapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140614_024744.jpg


Love this! It does look like a cute speckled dinosaur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Stitchie said:


> Since I previously did a mani based on the first inspiration, I wanted to push it a little further.
> 
> This is a mint/teal dotted gradient. They remind me of a cute speckled dinosaur lol
> 
> I painted the base and then worked my way from lightest to darkest, from base of the nail to tip, with a small &amp; large dotting tool. I LOVE the way they turned out!
> 
> *Butter London - Fiver (base)
> 
> *Essie - Mint Candy Apple
> 
> *Butter London - Poole
> 
> *Zoya - Zuza
> 
> * Butter London - Slapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140614_024744.jpg


This is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## jesemiaud

My interpretation of Challenge #1.

I used Julep Ariana as the base and the dots are an unnamed polish from The New Black (don't you hate when polishes aren't named? Serious pet peeve) and Deborah Lippmann Mermaid Eyes.


----------



## Stitchie

Lolo22 said:


> Love this! It does look like a cute speckled dinosaur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





jesemiaud said:


> This is FANTASTIC!!


Thank you everyone! =)



jesemiaud said:


> My interpretation of Challenge #1.
> 
> I used Julep Ariana as the base and the dots are an unnamed polish from The New Black (don't you hate when polishes aren't named? Serious pet peeve) and Deborah Lippmann Mermaid Eyes.


Cute! I like the layering of the different color dots on top of each other, gives it some extra fun =)

And YES!!! Unnamed polishes drive me crazy! I won't buy them if they don't have a name, even a code number is ok, just _some_thing to identify it.


----------



## dressupthedog

I have just posted the full first set of inspiration manis in the first post of this thread! 

I am loving all the creative nail art so far. I am excited to do my own mani and share it later this weekend.


----------



## Monika1

So many awesome manis!

@@Meggpi I'm really enjoying the gradient effect on your index and little fingers. And blues, of course, I love those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ The colours are both so beautiful! The blue almost glows.

@@Supreme Congrats on your first entry. It's super that you chose to go for it! I'm not sure what you mean about not being able to get dots on one side of the nail; it looks good with that placement too! If it was not exactly what you intended, perhaps you can explain what the issue was and someone here might be able to give you some tips based on their experience.

@@Lolo22 Yours has a more 'edgy' feel due to the Disco Inferno. I like how you combined it with white - it's not a combination I would have thought of and it looks really neat, and makes the shine stand out really well.

@@bonita22 Wow! Beautiful blues; and sometimes the 'flubs/challenges' turn out making the mani even better - I think the glitter accent nail is a great touch, though it might not have been in the original plan. Looks like you have a nice collection there in the background.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Stitchie The dot gradient is something I've wanted to do for a while too, but just haven't gotten to it yet! The effect is fantastic and I like the mint/teal transition!

@@jesemiaud Love the bright combination - I have to use purple more often! Mermaid eyes is really lovely. I so agree on being aggravated by polishes sans names! I just got a pink my mom got in her Clinique bonus, and being a sample size it had no name on it. Onto the web we go, but sometimes it's almost impossible to identify the colour; and it's definitely even worse when the name doesn't even exist. Some of these brands don't seem that interested in people buying dupes/backups/replacements.

It's neat to see how everyone uses the idea differently, too. Many used dots, and many used a silvery/sparkly feature; and @@christa used both the nude and dot aspects. I think I'll not use the dots, exactly, just to be different, but we'll see, I want to do mine still!

And now we have the full Set One of Inspirations posted. Thank-you so much to @, @@Lolo22, and @@jesemiaud for their wonderful Inspirations, and @ for the combined image. :flowers:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Inspiration #1!

Thumb, first finger, and pinkie, and dots in Color Club's London Calling. Middle and ring finger in Cover Girl Outlast in Vio-last.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy

Ugh. And I think pretty much every picture is going to go sideways (landscape) no matter if it shows up correctly in my phone! Grrr!


----------



## Supreme

@@Monika1  Thanks for the props and good point about asking for help-

General question for the group:

Did you guys use toothpicks for the dots?!?  I ended up just using the tip of the brush very carefully lol and now I'm wondering what everyone else did.


----------



## bonita22

@@Monika1 Thanks!

@@Supreme I use dotting tools. I got a pack of 5 on ebay for a buck. I used to use a bobby pin and it works just as well for dots.


----------



## Monika1

Here's an important update to our Set Two Inspirations. @@Stitchie was really great in getting us a submission for Set One, but it's now going to be in Set Two, so we'll have to wait to see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sorry - many images and PM threads to juggle... There are still three spots up for Set Two; I'm looking forward to more submissions! Be brave - we're all learning and experimenting here. :hugs3:

*Inspiration Set Two*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. disconik

2. bellatrix42

3. *Stitchie*

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> @@Monika1 Thanks!
> 
> @@Supreme I use dotting tools. I got a pack of 5 on ebay for a buck. I used to use a bobby pin and it works just as well for dots.


@@Supreme and @@bonita22 you're welcome!

In terms of the dots, I agree dotting tools are great, and many of us are using them. But anything you find at home that has a small rounder tip will give you more control in making small even round dots. Toothpick tips are good because they're much smaller than a regular brush end. You know how there are the round toothpicks and the more flat rectangular ones? - The round ones are better for getting that round dot. But the dressmaker's sewing pins with the round plastic ends (that coloured little plastic ball) are really quite good because they don't absorb as much polish and glob up as easily as a wooden toothpick. That nice round ball is very similar to the metal little ball at the end of a dotting tool. Be careful when you're cleaning them as acetone can sometimes 'melt' them. I'd use a tissue quickly before the polish gets dry. You can also use the tiny pins that just have the little flat round 'nailhead' end for smaller dots (and more remover-resilience). And the sharp tip of the pin can make super tiny dots! The back end of a plastic or wooden round makeup brush is handy for bigger dots. So lots of ideas. Take a small drop of polish with your brush and dab it on a piece of plastic or cardboard or metal &lt; your 'palette'. Then take the pin and lightly dip in the drop and then gently touch the nail with it. When the drop starts getting sticky, your dots will get stringy, so clean the pin and create a new dot on the 'palette' and continue.


----------



## acostakk

My attempt! I know the base is Sinful Colors Baby Blue, the darker dots are Revlon Charming and the lighter dots are a Julep. I'm not home right now to check it


----------



## Monika1

magicalmom said:


> Inspiration #1!
> 
> Thumb, first finger, and pinkie, and dots in Color Club's London Calling. Middle and ring finger in Cover Girl Outlast in Vio-last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice! Violet-lime-mint - yummy. I think there's no problem with the image orientation other than you don't want it like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone have any tips for getting the images in portrait as intended?

At least yours looks good in the gallery thumbnail! Mine always get warped by being stretched out there. Suggestions welcome on that too!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> My attempt! I know the base is Sinful Colors Baby Blue, the darker dots are Revlon Charming and the lighter dots are a Julep. I'm not home right now to check it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooo, so sweet and glossy! I like the visual effect in this photo where the dots look really raised with the glass-surface of the topcoat. What is it? Or is it just the polish from Sinful Colors that does that?


----------



## Lolo22

Supreme said:


> @@Monika1 Thanks for the props and good point about asking for help-
> 
> General question for the group:
> 
> Did you guys use toothpicks for the dots?!? I ended up just using the tip of the brush very carefully lol and now I'm wondering what everyone else did.


I used dotting tools also, but before I had any I used a pin poked into a pencil eraser and that worked really well too. I think you did a great job!


----------



## Monika1

OK folks!  As @ has announced, she has placed the full Set One of Inspiration manis from our volunteer submitters in the first message of this thread under *Inspirations !*  *Inspiration Set One*. Yay! Thank-you to all of you!

Some of us might want to see a larger image for these inspirations too, so I thought it would be great for our volunteers (if you like, @, @@Lolo22, @@jesemiaud) to post their images in the thread with a little bit more detail. If not, bellatrix42 or I will make sure to pop ours and them in here in a larger form when we can.

This is what I was thinking (and all Set One mani 'larger images' and details could be posted any time now):

Here is Inspiration #1. Please aim to post response manis from June 13th to 17th.

_I admire all of the Zoya Naturel-based nail art I see online, and was excited to create my own mani using the same colour palette. I used Zoya Taylor as the base, and created the dots with a few dotting tools of various sizes using Zoya Brigitte and Odette, and OPI It's Frosty Outside. I tried dot-on-dots as I haven't done much of that; and I like how the OPI textured polish created a more 'raised' look._

Yeah, I'm a bit verbose sometimes; so here's an alternate format:

_Polishes used: Zoya Taylor, Odette, Brigitte; OPI It's Frosty Outside_

_Topcoat: Cult Nails Wicked Fast topcoat (over base) &amp; Poshé Super Fast Drying topcoat (over dots)_

_Tools: dotting tools__, brush for cuticle clean-up_

View attachment 1667

View attachment 1666


----------



## tulosai

Oooh these are fun.  Not sure i will 'join' or not but I sure will follow!!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> Ooo, so sweet and glossy! I like the visual effect in this photo where the dots look really raised with the glass-surface of the topcoat. What is it? Or is it just the polish from Sinful Colors that does that?


I think it's the top coat. The base color is very pretty, but not nearly that glossy on its own. I'm using Glisten and Glow Hong Kong Girl these days. I like it enough that I'm on my second bottle (of course, catching it on sale kinda helped that decision!)


----------



## lochnessie

1st inspiration mani!

I wanted to stick with the purple and nude(ish) theme, so here's what I came up with:

Base polishes:

Zoya Jules

Pahlish mystery polish

Dots:

Sinful Colors Tempest

Julep Alice

SquareHue Times Square





This was fun and I'm looking forward to the rest of the challenge!


----------



## Monika1

tulosai said:


> Oooh these are fun.  Not sure i will 'join' or not but I sure will follow!!


Happy to have you here in any context! And all you need to do to 'join' is post manis in response to the 30 Inspiration manis. Since the schedule is every five days, it isn't as busy as some challenges. But if it's too frequent for you, you're welcome to post responses for manis when you're able, skipping those when it gets busy for you. I definitely understand how life gets chock-full of activities!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> 1st inspiration mani!
> 
> I wanted to stick with the purple and nude(ish) theme, so here's what I came up with:
> 
> Base polishes:
> 
> Zoya Jules
> 
> Pahlish mystery polish
> 
> Dots:
> 
> Sinful Colors Tempest
> 
> Julep Alice
> 
> SquareHue Times Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30MUTmani1.jpg
> 
> This was fun and I'm looking forward to the rest of the challenge!


I love the reverse effect you get with the glitter in the mystery polish! And Jules has to go on my wish list... so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

Wow!!!!

All of these are gorgeous, start to finish!!! I need to hurry up if I want to get mine done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everyone is doing such an outstanding job its unbelievable!!!

Keep p the great work ladies, your doing so well. As for me, well I'm struggling, but I think I might use black nail polish and some gold glitter, I'll try and work something out!!! :?

;D


----------



## Monika1

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> All of these are gorgeous, start to finish!!! I need to hurry up if I want to get mine done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everyone is doing such an outstanding job its unbelievable!!!
> 
> Keep p the great work ladies, your doing so well. As for me, well I'm struggling, but I think I might use black nail polish and some gold glitter, I'll try and work something out!!! :?
> 
> ;D


Don't worry or be too critical of yourself. This is a learning process, and you'll have 30 manis in addition to this one in this challenge alone to continue refining and learning techniques. Each of us has something to criticise in most of our manis, but it's great to post them anyway, and be able to enjoy the positive features when we look back at them.


----------



## Courtnee

Cool, thank you. I'll try and do mine tomorrow after my studies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I think it's the top coat. The base color is very pretty, but not nearly that glossy on its own. I'm using Glisten and Glow Hong Kong Girl these days. I like it enough that I'm on my second bottle (of course, catching it on sale kinda helped that decision!)


Oh boy! Now I have NPB Digital Flash and Glisten and Glow Hong Kong Girl to look into (@@christa, any comparative experience?) as I find, yes, that quick-dry top coat does make its way out of the bottle fairly fast. Any good deals on your favourites around? I think I'm generally not that fussy as a mani can last a week for me with any of Cult Nails Wicked Fast, Poshe, or Nubar Diamont quick-dry coats.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Oh boy! Now I have NPB Digital Flash and Glisten and Glow Hong Kong Girl to look into (@@christa, any comparative experience?) as I find, yes, that quick-dry top coat does make its way out of the bottle fairly fast. Any good deals on your favourites around? I think I'm generally not that fussy as a mani can last a week for me with any of Cult Nails Wicked Fast, Poshe, or Nubar Diamont quick-dry coats.


That's it!! Wicked Fast is the one I need to compare. I just won a bottle of HK Girl so I will tell you soon.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #1 *

I decided to stick with the colour family and used Zoya Rue, plus the 'silvery' Color Club Cherubic and OPI Silent Stars Go By. I used the placement idea of the dots, but used flowers instead, and then decided to play with more flowers. Here are the before and after photos, I don't know which I prefer. The flower 'wave' is with Zoya Normani with Bundle Monster BM 012, and the clusters with Odette and BM 011. Lighting has a large impact on how this looks. (I've been gardening. Please excuse the dirt, and my messy base gel application, which is causing a bit of lifting at the cuticles with the polish on top. I imagine you'll see a bit of that in the future too.  )


----------



## Supreme

Hi Everyone,

I am working on the next nail challenge. Any tips on how to achieve this look?

Thanks!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Here is Inspiration #2 by @Pollysmom. Please aim to post response manis from June 18th to June 22nd.

This is Pollysmom's take on the gradient. I do not have specific polish details for this.

There are many tutorials online in blogs and on youtube that show various techniques to create a gradient aka colour transition and sometimes aka ombre. @@Supreme and others who are trying this out, the main idea is that you get a sponge - makeup, bath, or kitchen sponges are good; the texture will influence the texture of the gradient (some people also wet it with water first), and paint on the adjacent lines of colour with the nail polishes that you want in your gradient. You can use two or more colours; make sure to paint them close to each other so they will fit on your nail in the orientation you plan. Some take a toothpick or pin and squiggle the colours together even on the sponge to already start creating the gradient. Paint a base coat of the lightest colour in the gradient on all nails to make it easier to get started. Then gently press with the sponge, allowing the polish to dry on the nails between layers. Repeat dabbing, moving the sponge just marginally up and down, until the gradient is how you like it. Then finish with top coat, which smoothes out the transition further. eta: Supreme found a wiki for this.


----------



## Supreme

@@Monika1  Thanks for the help I was able to find a wiki on this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to see everyone's creation!


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> @@Monika1  Thanks for the help I was able to find a wiki on this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone's creation!


You're welcome! Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog

I finally had a chance to post my first mani. I wanted to stick with a nude base polish because I loved the look so much, and I added metallic dots. I used Zoya Kennedy, Black Sheep Lacquer Purple Monkey, Ruffian Endless Love, and Ruffian Blue Lagoon.


----------



## Lolo22

@@Monika1 and @bellatrix42  I love the pretty nude manis!! Great job!! :wub:


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> *Response #1 *
> 
> I decided to stick with the colour family and used Zoya Rue, plus the 'silvery' Color Club Cherubic and OPI Silent Stars Go By. I used the placement idea of the dots, but used flowers instead, and then decided to play with more flowers. Here are the before and after photos, I don't know which I prefer. The flower 'wave' is with Zoya Normani with Bundle Monster BM 012, and the clusters with Odette and BM 011. Lighting has a large impact on how this looks. (I've been gardening. Please excuse the dirt, and my messy base gel application, which is causing a bit of lifting at the cuticles with the polish on top. I imagine you'll see a bit of that in the future too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Nat2 with wave flsh rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Naturel2 flr wave lt flash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Nat2 tdy lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Naturel2 all flrs rt.jpg


I'm a fan of the set with more flowers! It's a simple enough design that the flowers don't over do it =)

As for Inspiration #2 by @ being a gradient, I'm so excited! lol I love doing gradients! But trying to think of some stamping or maybe some studs to spice it up because I'm going to the beach again this weekend :hehe: hmm.... We shall see...



bellatrix42 said:


> I finally had a chance to post my first mani. I wanted to stick with a nude base polish because I loved the look so much, and I added metallic dots. I used Zoya Kennedy, Black Sheep Lacquer Purple Monkey, Ruffian Endless Love, and Ruffian Blue Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I love the idea of the metallics on a nude shade! Nice!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> Are we posting the manis in this thread or is there another one started?  I just finished mine!!  I can't wait til Friday.
> 
> Well here it is!!  I wanted to keep close to the original design because the color combination is fantastic, but going with a neon twist.  I am so excited for this challenge because all I have been doing lately is swatching and I was so excited to do some nail art.  Thanks Monika for this idea.  It's so unique and is going to be a blast!!  I used OPI Don't Bossa Nova Me Around for my base color on my thumb, middle and ring fingers.  I left the thumb alone. I then used Orly Hot Tropics from the new Baked collection for my index and pinkie fingers.  I used it also for the dots along with another shade from the same collection and that's the purple shade Saturated.  I love them both.  I then used OPI It's Frosty Outside which if I remember correctly was the silver originally used.  All nails are topped with one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration1.jpg


Just now seeing this thread. I LOVE that pink. I may have to buy some. Your nails look amaaaazing!!


----------



## acostakk

Challenge #2! I'm excited cause it finally motivated me to do something I've intended to do for over a year!

Gradient is Sinful Colors White on White, Avon Vintage Blue and Julep Jeanne


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> *Response #1 *
> 
> I decided to stick with the colour family and used Zoya Rue, plus the 'silvery' Color Club Cherubic and OPI Silent Stars Go By. I used the placement idea of the dots, but used flowers instead, and then decided to play with more flowers. Here are the before and after photos, I don't know which I prefer. The flower 'wave' is with Zoya Normani with Bundle Monster BM 012, and the clusters with Odette and BM 011. Lighting has a large impact on how this looks. (I've been gardening. Please excuse the dirt, and my messy base gel application, which is causing a bit of lifting at the cuticles with the polish on top. I imagine you'll see a bit of that in the future too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Nat2 with wave flsh rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Naturel2 flr wave lt flash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Nat2 tdy lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Naturel2 all flrs rt.jpg


Nice, so you do a gel base then normal polish? I always forget that I can do that so I still have the strength. But I love how shiny the gel is! The lighting makes such a big difference!


----------



## Christa W

Esthylove said:


> Just now seeing this thread. I LOVE that pink. I may have to buy some. Your nails look amaaaazing!!


Thanks!!!  The Orly Baked are BOGO at Sally Beauty this month.  I wore that mani for 4 full days and only took it off because I was wanting a change.  I have never had a mani last 4 days!!!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> Thanks!!!  The Orly Baked are BOGO at Sally Beauty this month.  I wore that mani for 4 full days and only took it off because I was wanting a change.  I have never had a mani last 4 days!!!


I love a polish that actually wears well. A few years ago I was in esthetician school in cali, and I went to get my nails done. I got just a regular mani, with OPI. It lasted WEEKS even with my hands being in and out of water, and the chemicals. I was in shock!

I think I'll just look at this thread for now. I don't have patience to try and make my nails all fancy. LOL I mess up once and I'm like FORGET IT I'M DONE! &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I love a polish that actually wears well. A few years ago I was in esthetician school in cali, and I went to get my nails done. I got just a regular mani, with OPI. It lasted WEEKS even with my hands being in and out of water, and the chemicals. I was in shock!
> 
> I think I'll just look at this thread for now. I don't have patience to try and make my nails all fancy. LOL I mess up once and I'm like FORGET IT I'M DONE! &lt;_&lt;


Aww, I'm sad you didn't see this earlier! I was worried about this, hence the comments here and there on the other nail threads. I also asked the last mani challenge moderators about a way to post a blanket note to all the previous participants, as those are some of the people who might be more interested, but 1) I think that might constitute spamming based on MUT rules, and 2) I have a feeling they're quite busy with blogs, etc. so didn't hear anyway. But I enjoyed the experience of the last one enough that I felt it was time for another here. I'm glad you found it now, and would definitely encourage anyone interested to join in at any time and whenever they find this thread during the challenge! And looking is always good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a feeling many of us have had the frustrating experience of seeking perfection. I think some of us are seeking a level of accuracy/detail in manis and often in other aspects of life that is a couple of tiers above our capability in time/skills/energy/access to tools and materials/reality at the time. No doubt when the toddler is sleeping/hubby is away for the weekend/homework is done/dotting tools have arrived in the mail suddenly that tier ascends a couple more levels toward an unachievable goal. Aiming to achieve perfection will forever be frustrating. It saddens me sometimes when someone criticizes their own beautiful work, but I know I do it myself too. Whups, getting philosophical. At some point, we'll all either be zen enough to accept the beauty in our creations or old enough to recognize (or not) that our skills have taken us to a point where they may/may not compensate for our losses in vision and dexterity. I hope we all have lots of time for the former!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Aww, I'm sad you didn't see this earlier! I was worried about this, hence the comments here and there on the other nail threads. I also asked the last mani challenge moderators about a way to post a blanket note to all the previous participants, as those are some of the people who might be more interested, but 1) I think that might constitute spamming based on MUT rules, and 2) I have a feeling they're quite busy with blogs, etc. so didn't hear anyway. But I enjoyed the experience of the last one enough that I felt it was time for another here. I'm glad you found it now, and would definitely encourage anyone interested to join in at any time and whenever they find this thread during the challenge! And looking is always good too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a feeling many of us have had the frustrating experience of seeking perfection. I think some of us are seeking a level of accuracy/detail in manis and often in other aspects of life that is a couple of tiers above our capability in time/skills/energy/access to tools and materials/reality at the time. No doubt when the toddler is sleeping/hubby is away for the weekend/homework is done/dotting tools have arrived in the mail suddenly that tier ascends a couple more levels toward an unachievable goal. Aiming to achieve perfection will forever be frustrating. It saddens me sometimes when someone criticizes their own beautiful work, but I know I do it myself too. Whups, getting philosophical. At some point, we'll all either be zen enough to accept the beauty in our creations or old enough to recognize (or not) that our skills have taken us to a point where they may/may not compensate for our losses in vision and dexterity. I hope we all have lots of time for the former!


I hear ya on the perfection part. I always want my nails to look like I got them done. But practice makes close to perfect. I meant to do my gel today and drink some wine, but my migraine isn't having it right now. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow, we'll see if I feel like attempting some art! But I love this thread, glad I found it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Nice, so you do a gel base then normal polish? I always forget that I can do that so I still have the strength. But I love how shiny the gel is! The lighting makes such a big difference!


Thanks! Yes, I usually apply a full gel mani, wear it for a few days, maybe do some nail art on it (with regular polish) and wear it like that for a few days. Then I'll paint the gel mani with regular polish and do something else. In the photo I have Gelish My Favorite Accessory underneath the regular nail polishes Z Rue, CC Cherubic, and OPI Silent Stars Go By. I topped those with either Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat or Poshe, and then did the stamping on top. I then topped the stamping with Poshe &lt; (that I remember for certain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The benefit of having the gel underneath is certainly the strength. But an added benefit is that the polish is more smooth than it would be right on the (generally not so smooth) nail. I'm always amazed by how wonderful nice natural sunlight makes a mani look in a photo! It's often more forgiving on the skin too. But flash brings out beautiful colour contrasts more effectively.

After I take a regular polish mani off, I consider the state of the gel polish, and often just leave it there for another regular mani. This one has been on for 10 days and two regular polish manis now, and it will ideally need to come off before I do the next one.

I've not done, but have considered the 'acrygel technique' you can find on youtube to see if it makes the gel last longer without lifting on my nails. Of course it would also help if I better avoided the cuticles on application. Some people find they can leave 'acrygel' on their nails continually, and only need to do refills. That is interesting to me as I use it for strength, and would prefer not to have to remove it regularly, but really like the idea that I can remove it as soon as I need to. I've also considered just using the gel base and foundation or a thicker SOG product, again for reinforcement under manis. Some just use the base coat or multiple coats of base coat as their 'base'.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I usually apply a full gel mani, wear it for a few days, maybe do some nail art on it (with regular polish) and wear it like that for a few days. Then I'll paint the gel mani with regular polish and do something else. In the photo I have Gelish My Favorite Accessory underneath the regular nail polishes Z Rue, CC Cherubic, and OPI Silent Stars Go By. I topped those with either Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat or Poshe, and then did the stamping on top. I then topped the stamping with Poshe &lt; (that I remember for certain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The benefit of having the gel underneath is certainly the strength. But an added benefit is that the polish is more smooth than it would be right on the (generally not so smooth) nail. I'm always amazed by how wonderful nice natural sunlight makes a mani look in a photo! It's often more forgiving on the skin too. But flash brings out beautiful colour contrasts more effectively.
> 
> After I take a regular polish mani off, I consider the state of the gel polish, and often just leave it there for another regular mani. This one has been on for 10 days and two regular polish manis now, and it will ideally need to come off before I do the next one.
> 
> I've not done, but have considered the 'acrygel technique' you can find on youtube to see if it makes the gel last longer without lifting on my nails. Of course it would also help if I better avoided the cuticles on application. Some people find they can leave 'acrygel' on their nails continually, and only need to do refills. That is interesting to me as I use it for strength, and would prefer not to have to remove it regularly, but really like the idea that I can remove it as soon as I need to. I've also considered just using the gel base and foundation or a thicker SOG product, again for reinforcement under manis. Some just use the base coat or multiple coats of base coat as their 'base'.


I will deff have to look that up. I build up the foundation gel so it gives me strength, then when I'm ready to change my gel I use a electric nail drill to take off the color and leave all the foundation gel. Then Apply 3 foundation coats and then do the color again. So I always have foundation gel on, which is nice because the acetone is soooo drying!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I hear ya on the perfection part. I always want my nails to look like I got them done. But practice makes close to perfect. I meant to do my gel today and drink some wine, but my migraine isn't having it right now. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow, we'll see if I feel like attempting some art! But I love this thread, glad I found it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aah, yuck, migraines. I headed one off this morning successfully. That doesn't always happen, and I'd actually put it from my mind, so now that you remind me, I can celebrate a wonderful Ibuprofen victory! I've also tried eletriptan hydrobromide, but I'm not convinced it works for me. I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I will deff have to look that up. I build up the foundation gel so it gives me strength, then when I'm ready to change my gel I use a electric nail drill to take off the color and leave all the foundation gel. Then Apply 3 foundation coats and then do the color again. So I always have foundation gel on, which is nice because the acetone is soooo drying!


That does sound like a great idea, but I have never used a drill and have no idea what I'm doing with one. I suppose, like all things, it is something I could learn, as I absolutely agree on preferring to avoid the acetone as much as I can, within reason. I already have a Dremel - is that along the lines of what you use, or is it better to go for a specific 'nail' one? What tips do you use? I guess for you, 3 layers of foundation is a good buffer to protect your nails. I'd question it given my lack of experience, and the wee bit of knowledge that one can do some decent damage to a nail with a drill! I see some youtube videos in my future!

Do you find that that three layers of foundation will stay on consistently or does it start to lift at the edges over time?


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> I finally had a chance to post my first mani. I wanted to stick with a nude base polish because I loved the look so much, and I added metallic dots. I used Zoya Kennedy, Black Sheep Lacquer Purple Monkey, Ruffian Endless Love, and Ruffian Blue Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Kennedy is really beautiful on you. Agreed, it's a super effect to have the metallics on the nude. I really like what you chose to do, with Blue Lagoon on the 'outside'!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> @@Monika1 and @bellatrix42  I love the pretty nude manis!! Great job!! :wub:


Thank-you!



Stitchie said:


> I'm a fan of the set with more flowers! It's a simple enough design that the flowers don't over do it =)
> 
> As for Inspiration #2 by @ being a gradient, I'm so excited! lol I love doing gradients! But trying to think of some stamping or maybe some studs to spice it up because I'm going to the beach again this weekend :hehe: hmm.... We shall see...


Thanks - glad that's the one I'm wearing now - tee, hee!

You could select bright or blue colours for doing the gradient rather than the smoky tones... And spicing it up - why not!

I wish I was going to the beach too. Have fun there!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Challenge #2! I'm excited cause it finally motivated me to do something I've intended to do for over a year!
> 
> Gradient is Sinful Colors White on White, Avon Vintage Blue and Julep Jeanne
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Beautiful! I'm glad Pollysmom's inspiration motivated you! 'Birds on the power lines' is so cute! The Vintage Blue - Jeanne transition is so nice I actually thought you used four colours!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> That does sound like a great idea, but I have never used a drill and have no idea what I'm doing with one. I suppose, like all things, it is something I could learn, as I absolutely agree on preferring to avoid the acetone as much as I can, within reason. I already have a Dremel - is that along the lines of what you use, or is it better to go for a specific 'nail' one? What tips do you use? I guess for you, 3 layers of foundation is a good buffer to protect your nails. I'd question it given my lack of experience, and the wee bit of knowledge that one can do some decent damage to a nail with a drill! I see some youtube videos in my future!
> 
> Do you find that that three layers of foundation will stay on consistently or does it start to lift at the edges over time?


I have a nail drill like they use in the salon. I can message you the link from amazon if you'd like. The foundation gel in the bottle seems to hold on to my nail really well. I have the Structure gel (which from the back of the jar is the EXACT same thing) and I've used the structure gel the last few times I did gel and it hasn't be lasting as long. Maybe it's in my head, maybe I've been rougher on my nails the last few times but I feel like I'm doing them more!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Aah, yuck, migraines. I headed one off this morning successfully. That doesn't always happen, and I'd actually put it from my mind, so now that you remind me, I can celebrate a wonderful Ibuprofen victory! I've also tried eletriptan hydrobromide, but I'm not convinced it works for me. I hope it goes away soon!


Migraines are horrible, I wouldn't wish this on my enemy. I wish advil and stuff like that worked but they usually don't. I usually have to take a naratriptan or do an air shot (which is horrible and I'd rather cut off my arm). But today the dr gave me a nasal spray migraine abort medicine so I'm excited to try it. I'm also on medication 3 times a day and every night sleep like a rock from all the medicine I take before bed. Which is nice because my husband and dog snore. LOL. Oh the perks of being so sickly and only 23.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi

Alright, gradient fun for challenge 2.  

1. I couldn't get it to photograph, but it goes gray to lilac to turquoise

2. I decided it needed Fairy Dust, which decided not to cure, which is why these are not touched up.  Mani lasted all of 2 hours.


----------



## Lolo22

acostakk said:


> Challenge #2! I'm excited cause it finally motivated me to do something I've intended to do for over a year!
> 
> Gradient is Sinful Colors White on White, Avon Vintage Blue and Julep Jeanne
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This is so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Alright, gradient fun for challenge 2.
> 
> 1. I couldn't get it to photograph, but it goes gray to lilac to turquoise
> 
> 2. I decided it needed Fairy Dust, which decided not to cure, which is why these are not touched up.  Mani lasted all of 2 hours.


Lovely transition. I love how it's possible to jump colours so effectively for you in this transition mani. Very pretty! Very sad to hear it lasted only two hours. The Fairy Dust fiasco is frustrating! I've never experienced that - I got it fairly recently too, but it seemed to dry OK for you - mind you, I typically use a fast-dry top coat on everything, so if it actually was slow, I might not have noticed due to that. Of course, when things are really bad with drying, they will very easily squish and deform beneath the quick dry top coat, and I would have noticed that. Maybe a thinner, and then a thinner coat of it will help work around the problem in the future? Or maybe it's a super bad dud bottle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

This is my gradient that was inspired by our picture as well as wanting to use 2 polishes that just arrived today.  Accent nail is The Lady Varnishes "Wetness is the Essence of Beauty" with a gradient of Literary Lacquer "Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster" and Black Sheep Lacquer "Moon's Tear".




Now I just want to go swimming!


----------



## dressupthedog

lochnessie said:


> This is my gradient that was inspired by our picture as well as wanting to use 2 polishes that just arrived today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Accent nail is The Lady Varnishes "Wetness is the Essence of Beauty" with a gradient of Literary Lacquer "Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster" and Black Sheep Lacquer "Moon's Tear".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140619_215621.jpg
> 
> Now I just want to go swimming!


Lovely! And great choice of polishes. I've been wanting Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster for quite awhile, and Moon's Tear is one of my

favorite polishes.


----------



## lochnessie

bellatrix42 said:


> Lovely! And great choice of polishes. I've been wanting Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster for quite awhile, and Moon's Tear is one of my
> 
> favorite polishes.


Thank you! I've wanted Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster for while, and when I got it today I just HAD to use it! It's so gorgeous in person - the glitter in it adds just a bit of extra sparkle, and it's a perfect combo. Moon's Tear is one of my favorites as well!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> This is my gradient that was inspired by our picture as well as wanting to use 2 polishes that just arrived today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Accent nail is The Lady Varnishes "Wetness is the Essence of Beauty" with a gradient of Literary Lacquer "Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster" and Black Sheep Lacquer "Moon's Tear".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140619_215621.jpg
> 
> Now I just want to go swimming!


What beautiful blues! I can see why you wanted to use them immediately. The blues in this colour range are definitely high on my wishlist, and I have none of these at this point.


----------



## Lolo22

lochnessie said:


> This is my gradient that was inspired by our picture as well as wanting to use 2 polishes that just arrived today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Accent nail is The Lady Varnishes "Wetness is the Essence of Beauty" with a gradient of Literary Lacquer "Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster" and Black Sheep Lacquer "Moon's Tear".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140619_215621.jpg
> 
> Now I just want to go swimming!


Wow!! I usually don't like blue on nails but I LOVE this!!  So pretty and reminds me of a mermaid!


----------



## Meggpi

lochnessie said:


> "Wetness is the Essence of Beauty"








Water is the essence of wetness...


----------



## Esthylove

meggpi said:


> Water is the essence of wetness...


Hahaahah omg. You have me laughing over here.


----------



## lochnessie

meggpi said:


> Water is the essence of wetness...


Hahaha, that's awesome. This polish is, in fact, from her Zoolander collection! (I think you knew that, but just in case anyone's confused...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## bonita22

Here my gradient:




I used Zoya Dot, Julep Raegan and OPI More than a glimmer.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> Here my gradient:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I used Zoya Dot, Julep Raegan and OPI More than a glimmer.


Yay! Nice and summery, on our first day of Summer! A great time to use a glitter too!


----------



## Esthylove

bonita22 said:


> Here my gradient:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I used Zoya Dot, Julep Raegan and OPI More than a glimmer.


Very pretty! I love the colors together!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #2*

Here is my response to @'s gradient:





Edited to add the details on the mani and techniques in response to @, thanks!  , right here as I figure that this is a good place to put them.

The base colour on thumb, index, and pinky is Cult Nails Grunge; and the gradient from base to tip is Grunge; Zoya Cassedy, Hunter, &amp; Rikki; and a Kozmic Colours no-name avocado/lime cream (40 stamped into glass at base of bottle). In case someone is interested, I used a makeup wedge sponge (did not wet it), and painted the 5 colours on with their respective brushes in narrow lines in very close proximity so they were essentially touching. I dabbed the sponge onto a nail or two, re-painted, and re-dabbed until I felt the gradient was complete (about 3-4 dabs a nail). The thing to be cautious of is that if the sponge with the polish has dried and been dabbed excessively, or the nail is not dry from the previous 'dab', the sponge can start sticking to the nail and the sponge can actually break off onto the nail and can make a mess of the mani. Make sure to re-coat the sponge with polish regularly. I think the sticking is what wetting the sponge with water can help with, though I usually don't.

The base colour on the middle finger is Zoya Noot - the very deep grey-green that shows through in just a few places (and that effect looks better at normal nail-size than in these super-close-up shots). The colours from tip to base are China Glaze Re-fresh Mint, Kozmic Colours (avocado 40), Zoya Josie, Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy, Color Club Metamorphosis, and Jenna Hipp The In Crowd. To create the layered colours on this nail, I used a very fine short brush. I dropped polish from the bottle-brush onto a piece of plastic and used the fine brush to pick up some polish about every two strokes. With Re-fresh Mint first I made short strokes (about 1/3 the length of the nail) with the brush toward the tip of the nail. I did not fully cover the base colour. With each successive colour, I edged back from the tip of the nail a little more and continued making thin strokes that partly covered the previous colour. The strokes with the last colour, The In Crowd, are shorter so they partially cover Metamorphosis and Noot at the base.

The dotted nail has a base of Cult Nails In A Trance. The polishes used, base to tip, are Re-fresh Mint, Kozmic Colours (avocado 40), Zoya Meg, and Zoya Chita. I used Poshé Super Fast Drying Top Coat to top the base colours and the finished mani.


----------



## dressupthedog

@@Monika1 What an incredible mani! I love all the different greens. I particularly like what you did with your middle fingers. Would you mind sharing the technique that you used to get that effect?


----------



## dressupthedog

Hey everyone - this is just a reminder that we are still looking for three volunteers to submit an inspiration mani for the second set. Remember, it can be something simple or complex, and it can even be a mani that you did awhile ago but still have a picture of. Please let me know asap if you would like to volunteer.


----------



## dressupthedog

Sorry for the triple post, but here is my response to the second inspiration. I used OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Don't Violet Me Down from the sheer tints collection as well as Black Sheep Lacquer Jawbreaker. I hadn't ever don't a gradient or used a sheer tint polish before. I do like the effect I managed to get on some of my nails, but the polish turned into a sticky, stringy mess rather quickly, and I did get bubbles. I've never actually ha a polish bubble on me before. I also got quite a bit of shrinkage of the sheer tint but not of my white base coat. I will have to try this again sometime. I need to find my polish thinner and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration #2 mani.



I've never been very good at gradients but I guess I like how it turned out. I used DL Sarah Smile and Girls Just Want to Have Fun, and Julep Goldie (love this color!) and Ruby Wing Ride Em Cowgirl on accent nails.


----------



## Christa W

LOL I am so bad at gradients.  I tried it tonight and decided to use Nail Patter Boldness Glitter-a-Peel on my finger so I could "peel" the polish off.  I tried it on one finger and unlike glue, it really adhered to my skin almost felt like super glue!!  The sponge I used was terrible and the mani was ruined and now I have residue stuck on my finger from the Glitter-a-Peel.  Going to stick to using it the way it was intended!!  I will have to try again.


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> LOL I am so bad at gradients.  I tried it tonight and decided to use Nail Patter Boldness Glitter-a-Peel on my finger so I could "peel" the polish off.  I tried it on one finger and unlike glue, it really adhered to my skin almost felt like super glue!!  The sponge I used was terrible and the mani was ruined and now I have residue stuck on my finger from the Glitter-a-Peel.  Going to stick to using it the way it was intended!!  I will have to try again.


What is glitter a peel?! I love glitter!


----------



## Christa W

Esthylove said:


> What is glitter a peel?! I love glitter!


It's a base coat that when dry peels right off.  It's changed my life!  You can DIY it with PVC (Elmer's) Glue and water or OPI makes one (if I can ever find it).  It doesn't last forever and the thicker the mani the faster it comes off but I change my polish every day anyway so staying power isn't that big of an issue for me.


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> @@Monika1 What an incredible mani! I love all the different greens. I particularly like what you did with your middle fingers. Would you mind sharing the technique that you used to get that effect?


Thanks so much @bellatrix42; I'm happy with it too! I'm glad the 'line gradient' idea I had worked out well; it was an idea I wanted to try. Now I have, thanks to @'s Inspiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> It's a base coat that when dry peels right off.  It's changed my life!  You can DIY it with PVC (Elmer's) Glue and water or OPI makes one (if I can ever find it).  It doesn't last forever and the thicker the mani the faster it comes off but I change my polish every day anyway so staying power isn't that big of an issue for me.


Ohhh ok I've tried the glue one. It lasted half a day. I'm lazy so I like doing gel. It lasts forever. lol


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the triple post, but here is my response to the second inspiration. I used OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Don't Violet Me Down from the sheer tints collection as well as Black Sheep Lacquer Jawbreaker. I hadn't ever don't a gradient or used a sheer tint polish before. I do like the effect I managed to get on some of my nails, but the polish turned into a sticky, stringy mess rather quickly, and I did get bubbles. I've never actually ha a polish bubble on me before. I also got quite a bit of shrinkage of the sheer tint but not of my white base coat. I will have to try this again sometime. I need to find my polish thinner and see if it makes a difference.


That's a lot of firsts; awesome! It's a great idea to use the tints to do the gradient - it hadn't even come across my mind for this even though I've seen something like that in the past. The pinky looks good, as do the fingers with the glitter included. Those OPI tints seem to have that super sticky texture. I don't know if thinner helps, but it's a good idea to try.


----------



## Lolo22

I think my inspiration mani is next so here's some details for everyone.  First, a bigger picture:




Polishes used were Essie Tart Deco and DL Sarah Smiles then I added gold studs down the center of my ring finger.  Go nuts!


----------



## Esthylove

Lolo22 said:


> I think my inspiration mani is next so here's some details for everyone.  First, a bigger picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0233.JPG
> 
> Polishes used were Essie Tart Deco and DL Sarah Smiles then I added gold studs down the center of my ring finger.  Go nuts!


This is so pretty, where did you get the studs?


----------



## Lolo22

Esthylove said:


> This is so pretty, where did you get the studs?


Thank you! I got the studs in a Cult Cosmetics blackbox but I've seen them on amazon for around $1 shipped. Ive always loved gluing things on my nails, I just wish they'd last longer!


----------



## Esthylove

Lolo22 said:


> Thank you! I got the studs in a Cult Cosmetics blackbox but I've seen them on amazon for around $1 shipped. Ive always loved gluing things on my nails, I just wish they'd last longer!


How long do they last? Gelish has a video on how to gel with them. i should try it!


----------



## Christa W

Lolo22 said:


> Thank you! I got the studs in a Cult Cosmetics blackbox but I've seen them on amazon for around $1 shipped. Ive always loved gluing things on my nails, I just wish they'd last longer!


A lot of other retailers are starting to carry them too. I've seen studs and fimo at Big Lots as well. I got a set from Simple Pleasures with rhinestones, studs etc for like $4.99.

Can't wait to do this one. My gradient was a bust!!! I've had studs for months and never actually used them.


----------



## Supreme

Hi!  Everyone's nails look so pretty 

I tried nail inspiration 3x in the past 5 days and this is the best one of the bunch.  Can't wait for the next inspiration!

Colors:  Color Club Gala's Gem's collection:  Gold Struck (bottom color)  Aquamarine Azulino (top gradient)


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> A lot of other retailers are starting to carry them too. I've seen studs and fimo at Big Lots as well. I got a set from Simple Pleasures with rhinestones, studs etc for like $4.99.
> 
> Can't wait to do this one. My gradient was a bust!!! I've had studs for months and never actually used them.


I actually haven't bought any rhinestones or studs at this point. I've been eyeing them for a while, and really like the effect, but just haven't found a good deal for what I like, etc. So I'll have to improvise! I'm thinking about trying to use seedbeads... we'll see how that goes! I am excited to see what everyone does on this one.


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #2*

So I wanted to do something fancy on top of the gradient because I LOVE gradients and I do them fairly frequently, but I loved the look of these too much to over-complicate lol

The lightest color is trout pout, a bright cantaloupe shade. It really is gorgeous! and then it fades up to Kimber, which is a bright fuschia pink with gold shimmer. It's such a bright summer-y mani =)

*Butter London - Trout Pout

*Sinful Colors - Ablaze (From a PinchMe order)

*Zoya - Kimber




PS. Excited about studded nails next! I buy my studs from BornPrettyStore in case anyone is curious. It's super cheap! Only thing is shipping takes a while since it's from overseas.


----------



## Stitchie

OOO!

I meant to tell you all, I ordered some '*Digital Flash*' from Nail Pattern Boldness and OMG thank you all for introducing me to it!!!

It didn't shrink, didn't bubble, dried super fast, and my nails are super shiny! (More so than with my regular Seche Vite)

I'm a believer lol


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> Hi!  Everyone's nails look so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I tried nail inspiration 3x in the past 5 days and this is the best one of the bunch.  Can't wait for the next inspiration!
> 
> Colors:  Color Club Gala's Gem's collection:  Gold Struck (bottom color)  Aquamarine Azulino (top gradient)


Oh that is such a lovely delicate combination!


----------



## Supreme

@Stitchie  3 colors!!  WOW!  What lovely nails!

@Monika1  Thanks for the positive feedback--LOL my first try was a hot pink/bright pink (fail, too bold for the first try), and then I did a gold/pink...but this gradient is the best yet.  I never would have tried this if it wasn't for the challenge-Thanks again for getting this going!


----------



## Lumaday

I'm back everyone!  I was on vacation from June 13-22 so I didn't do the gradient mani.  I'm want to do one tonight with the new inspiration but I don't have any studs so I'll have to improvise.

Edit - I might still do the gradient mani because I've really been wanting to try doing one, I never have.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #2*
> 
> So I wanted to do something fancy on top of the gradient because I LOVE gradients and I do them fairly frequently, but I loved the look of these too much to over-complicate lol
> 
> The lightest color is trout pout, a bright cantaloupe shade. It really is gorgeous! and then it fades up to Kimber, which is a bright fuschia pink with gold shimmer. It's such a bright summer-y mani =)
> 
> *Butter London - Trout Pout
> 
> *Sinful Colors - Ablaze (From a PinchMe order)
> 
> *Zoya - Kimber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140622_235738.jpg
> 
> PS. Excited about studded nails next! I buy my studs from BornPrettyStore in case anyone is curious. It's super cheap! Only thing is shipping takes a while since it's from overseas.


Fantastic transitions with a lovely colour set! Thanks for the note on BPS; I'll eventually look into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I'm back everyone!  I was on vacation from June 13-22 so I didn't do the gradient mani.  I'm want to do one tonight with the new inspiration but I don't have any studs so I'll have to improvise.
> 
> Edit - I might still do the gradient mani because I've really been wanting to try doing one, I never have.


Yes, we're both improvising on the 'studs'! I'm definitely looking forward to seeing your first-ever gradient too - don't worry, you'll be able to catch up over time, no problem!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration #2 mani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post-97934-0-99110900-1403402090.jpg
> 
> I've never been very good at gradients but I guess I like how it turned out. I used DL Sarah Smile and Girls Just Want to Have Fun, and Julep Goldie (love this color!) and Ruby Wing Ride Em Cowgirl on accent nails.


I'm so impressed with glitter gradients.This is a very fresh and bright mani - so pretty! I would enjoy wearing that for more than five days!


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks!

I want to encourage everyone to submit Inspiration manis! To keep this going smoothly, we're hoping for lots of submissions. I know the deadline for set two has passed, but since we need a few more, please consider submitting and let bellatrix42 know if you have something! Please don't hesitate to send it to her! It doesn't need to be complex to give us ideas.

If you don't have anything yet, maybe consider signing up for a spot in the near future. We can think of the next set (set three) as a perfect time for manis that celebrate summer, flowers, bright colours, neons, and a few important days in the history of nations (let me correct that - that is *set two!*), hint, hint! And then set four is already time to start thinking about autumn, fall colours, Thanksgiving, and Hallowe'en, so if you're excited about creating a mani along those lines as an Inspiration, it would be great to sign up for a slot now! I'd be super happy to see all those slots full! Of course, the season does not have to dictate the nature of an Inspiration mani. Techniques you want to try, or that you've done before would be excellent as well. I notice a lot of colours we haven't done yet too. A skittle with some of your untrieds? If you're into the darker colours associated with later fall or winter, you could sign up for a set five mani and have lots of time to plan and create something. I'm looking forward to more submissions!

Thanks.


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> OOO!
> 
> I meant to tell you all, I ordered some '*Digital Flash*' from Nail Pattern Boldness and OMG thank you all for introducing me to it!!!
> 
> It didn't shrink, didn't bubble, dried super fast, and my nails are super shiny! (More so than with my regular Seche Vite)
> 
> I'm a believer lol


I have CND Shiny (I think it's called), It's the best I've seen since Revlon Wet Look, which I don't think they even make anymore. I may have to get some Digital Flash!


----------



## Courtnee

Oh my gosh!!!! I think I'm just becoming jealous of everyone.

Keep up the amazing jobs ladies, we are lovin it!!!

I'm aiming to do mine in the weekend. Shouldn't be too hard... *whistling* (^.^)


----------



## acostakk

I don't have studs, and historically don't do well with things glued to my nails, so here is my take on inspiration 3




Elf Coral, Avon Golden Vision and SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart


----------



## Lolo22

acostakk said:


> I don't have studs, and historically don't do well with things glued to my nails, so here is my take on inspiration 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Elf Coral, Avon Golden Vision and SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart


Omg I love this!!! I did my reinspiration and I don't really like it plus one of the studs already fell off. I was thinking of redoing and I might have to try this look. It looks beautiful on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Lolo22 said:


> Omg I love this!!! I did my reinspiration and I don't really like it plus one of the studs already fell off. I was thinking of redoing and I might have to try this look. It looks beautiful on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! It was really fun to do, and not a combination I would have come up with on my own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

O-m-gosh, I'm so jealous of your nails!!!!!!!!!!! *envious* (&lt;.&lt

(&gt;.&gt


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I don't have studs, and historically don't do well with things glued to my nails, so here is my take on inspiration 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Elf Coral, Avon Golden Vision and SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart


Yours even further emphasizes the beauty of this coral/beige/gold combination! It's so clean and glamorous!


----------



## bonita22

Here's my mani. It looked nice IRL but for some reason it photographs kinda meh especially the brighter green (Essie Shake your $$ maker). Maybe it's the lighting. I might try to redo this one later on with a white base, see if it looks any better. The other green is Julep Francis.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> Here's my mani. It looked nice IRL but for some reason it photographs kinda meh especially the brighter green (Essie Shake your $$ maker). Maybe it's the lighting. I might try to redo this one later on with a white base, see if it looks any better. The other green is Julep Francis.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Ah, yes, sometimes our cameras do this thing where it looks like the polish is oh so much more translucent than it is in reality. Totally frustrating when you want to have a representative 'archival' photo of your mani. But given I've experienced this too, I can visualize it as it is, and love what you did with the inspiration!


----------



## Lumaday

So I decided to skip the last two mani's, vacation threw me off and then I had a ton of work to catch up on and just did a simple mani with Julep Malala this week.  I got my dotting tools in the mail so I decided to do a fun bright weekend mani with the June 28th inspiration.  The only thing it has in common really is the dots, but anyway I had fun doing it!  On Sunday night I'll probably take this off and try another one with more muted colors for work.  I still want to do a gradient mani in the future though, and also play with the colors from the stud one from last week because I love those shades together. 

Anyway, this is OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana and the dots are AmazOn...AmazOFF and Toucan Do It If You Try, all from the Brazil collection.  I bought the collection a while ago but haven't used a lot of the shades yet so this was a chance for me to try them out.  I'm glad I got the dotting tools, I think this dotting experience was much better than my first one with a bobby pin.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> So I decided to skip the last two mani's, vacation threw me off and then I had a ton of work to catch up on and just did a simple mani with Julep Malala this week.  I got my dotting tools in the mail so I decided to do a fun bright weekend mani with the June 28th inspiration.  The only thing it has in common really is the dots, but anyway I had fun doing it!  On Sunday night I'll probably take this off and try another one with more muted colors for work.  I still want to do a gradient mani in the future though, and also play with the colors from the stud one from last week because I love those shades together.
> 
> Anyway, this is OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana and the dots are AmazOn...AmazOFF and Toucan Do It If You Try, all from the Brazil collection.  I bought the collection a while ago but haven't used a lot of the shades yet so this was a chance for me to try them out.  I'm glad I got the dotting tools, I think this dotting experience was much better than my first one with a bobby pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10406554_822613639027_590725366081226990_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10488171_822613619067_2123503715238570176_n.jpg


What a great bright mani! The dotting looks super! And this reminds me I'm officially behind on my response #3. Ah well, that's OK - I hope to do that tomorrow!


----------



## Courtnee

Wow your girls art is amazing, keep it up, I love them all!!!

Ikeep forgetting to do my nails. Sorry.

And, I'm not sure if I do the insperation (i forgot the inspiration by accident too sorry).


----------



## Lolo22

Ok here's mine for this week. I started with some blue and green studs but it didn't turn out quite right.




So I redid it with rhinestones and I like that better.


----------



## Courtnee

@@Lolo22, I love both tbh, and I adore those rhinestones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

I am having way too much fun with these challenges!

#4:


----------



## acostakk

Lolo22 said:


> Ok here's mine for this week. I started with some blue and green studs but it didn't turn out quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> So I redid it with rhinestones and I like that better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Loooove the rhinestones!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Ok here's mine for this week. I started with some blue and green studs but it didn't turn out quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> So I redid it with rhinestones and I like that better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It's amazing how a change on one nail make such a difference to this look. I really like the rhinestone version more too. Beautiful! Did you also touch up the blue nail or is it just the difference in lighting? I like the concept of the one with studs - maybe they would stand out better in an all-cream version?


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I am having way too much fun with these challenges!
> 
> #4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Awesome! I really like the dynamic effect with the great accent nail against the others! And the sharp contrast you chose for the angle is great too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks!

If you're getting busy with life and have to post things a bit later or skip a few and join us again, no problem! If you just found this thread, but aren't sure if you have enough experience, you do! Everyone is welcome. The idea here is that we can all enjoy this at our own pace and level and enjoy seeing each others' creations. The more the merrier, so looking forward to some new people joining... in case you're thinking about it... yes, you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

*Inspiration #4 (June 28 - July 2)*

_*created by jesemiaud*_

June 28th - July 2nd is time for our responses to Inspiration #4, which was graciously provided to us by @jesemiaud. If you have details on how you accomplished this look that you would like to post, or larger images, jesemiaud, please do. For now, I'll pop in the largest images I have for your beautiful mani, so we can all get a closer look and be inspired!


----------



## lochnessie

So I'm a day late, but better late than never! This is my response to inspiration #3. First time using nail studs and first attempt at a free handed chevron!




Polishes used: Sinful Shine Mardi Gras and Sephora by OPI Give Peach a Chance


----------



## jesemiaud

Monika1 said:


> *Inspiration #4 (June 28 - July 2)*
> 
> _*created by jesemiaud*_
> 
> June 28th - July 2nd is time for our responses to Inspiration #4, which was graciously provided to us by @jesemiaud. If you have details on how you accomplished this look that you would like to post, or larger images, jesemiaud, please do. For now, I'll pop in the largest images I have for your beautiful mani, so we can all get a closer look and be inspired!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-06-purple scallop 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-06-purple scallop 2.jpg


Thanks, Monica. I was going for a lacey scallopy look and used my dotting tools accordingly. Nothing too fancy, lol. I can't wait to see everyone's take on it. As for me, I'm behind! Here's my take on #2 (I think my colors are too similar. I can barely see the difference. I used DL Mermaid Eyes and SOPI Mermaid To Order):


----------



## Supreme

@@lochnessie :wub: LOVE what you did with your nails!

I know it's a tad behind schedule but here is my #3 nail challenge-can you tell I'm ready for the 4th of July holiday lol?  I am leaving to head out of town so I might not be able to do #4 and #5 might be late, depends on how the work week plays out.  I'm loving everyone's nails, great job!

Red: Essie Apertif

Blue:  Nail Rock Navy

Top Coat:  Out the door lol which I got after reading this beauty blog and it really works!


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> So I decided to skip the last two mani's, vacation threw me off and then I had a ton of work to catch up on and just did a simple mani with Julep Malala this week.  I got my dotting tools in the mail so I decided to do a fun bright weekend mani with the June 28th inspiration.  The only thing it has in common really is the dots, but anyway I had fun doing it!  On Sunday night I'll probably take this off and try another one with more muted colors for work.  I still want to do a gradient mani in the future though, and also play with the colors from the stud one from last week because I love those shades together.
> 
> Anyway, this is OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana and the dots are AmazOn...AmazOFF and Toucan Do It If You Try, all from the Brazil collection.  I bought the collection a while ago but haven't used a lot of the shades yet so this was a chance for me to try them out.  I'm glad I got the dotting tools, I think this dotting experience was much better than my first one with a bobby pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10406554_822613639027_590725366081226990_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10488171_822613619067_2123503715238570176_n.jpg


So happy your stuff came! That seemed rather quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I wanna try over my gel with normal polish. So I can always take it off if I mess up!

You guys are making me wanna go all crazy with my nails!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> So I'm a day late, but better late than never! This is my response to inspiration #3. First time using nail studs and first attempt at a free handed chevron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140629_162910.jpg
> 
> Polishes used: Sinful Shine Mardi Gras and Sephora by OPI Give Peach a Chance


I really like the combination and the chevron worked out really well!


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Thanks, Monica. I was going for a lacey scallopy look and used my dotting tools accordingly. Nothing too fancy, lol. I can't wait to see everyone's take on it. As for me, I'm behind! Here's my take on #2 (I think my colors are too similar. I can barely see the difference. I used DL Mermaid Eyes and SOPI Mermaid To Order):


Nice teal/blues! Agreed, the colours are similar, but I do see the transition on two fingers; so maybe lighting angle has a bit to do with it too. The subtle nail art feature is very pretty as it draws the eye but isn't overwhelming. I enjoy transitions where from colour-to-colour you barely see the change, but overall on the nail, you see an obvious change. These would also be nice within that context with another polish or two.


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> @@lochnessie :wub: LOVE what you did with your nails!
> 
> I know it's a tad behind schedule but here is my #3 nail challenge-can you tell I'm ready for the 4th of July holiday lol?  I am leaving to head out of town so I might not be able to do #4 and #5 might be late, depends on how the work week plays out.  I'm loving everyone's nails, great job!
> 
> Red: Essie Apertif
> 
> Blue:  Nail Rock Navy
> 
> Top Coat:  Out the door lol which I got after reading this beauty blog and it really works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inspiration3.jpg


Happy travels, and nice mani! I like that the rhinestones are the 'white' with the blue and red in this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> So happy your stuff came! That seemed rather quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I wanna try over my gel with normal polish. So I can always take it off if I mess up!
> 
> You guys are making me wanna go all crazy with my nails!


Crazy in this context is only a matter of perspective.  :lol: Go for it!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Crazy in this context is only a matter of perspective.  :lol: Go for it!


Crazy as in maybe a few dots. I don't want to get ahead of myself here. lol


----------



## Monika1

*Response #3*

Here's my response to Lolo22's elegant Tart Deco-gold stud mani. I don't have any rhinestones or studs yet, but I do have little beads, so I thought I'd experiment with those instead. I put them end-to-end in line so you don't see the little round holes, and it worked, though they do project up pretty high as a result. It terms of them breaking off, we'll see - I don't expect them to be on long enough to wear off - it could take two weeks. I used some Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat and it seems extremely solid on there, like rock solid. (Well, I did use a few coats! I built it up along both sides of the ridge. I was worried based on the tales of things always falling off nails. It'll be a pain to take off.) The lighter neutral is Gelish Need A Tan and the peach is Zoya Cole. The 'French' tips are Zoya Ziv and the gold shards are Cult Nails Feedback. I did a plain version without the ridge on the other hand as I wasn't sure I was coordinated enough to get a second straight line of beads there, and wanted to see how the gold glitter looked alone. With varied lighting (flash; natural &amp; ambient indoor) to give a better idea of the colours:


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> *Response #3*
> 
> Here's my response to Lolo22's elegant Tart Deco-gold stud mani. I don't have any rhinestones or studs yet, but I do have little beads, so I thought I'd experiment with those instead. I put them end-to-end in line so you don't see the little round holes, and it worked, though they do project up pretty high as a result. It terms of them breaking off, we'll see - I don't expect them to be on long enough to wear off - it could take two weeks. I used some Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat and it seems extremely solid on there, like rock solid. (Well, I did use a few coats! I built it up along both sides of the ridge. I was worried based on the tales of things always falling off nails. It'll be a pain to take off.) The lighter neutral is Gelish Need A Tan and the peach is Zoya Cole. The 'French' tips are Zoya Ziv and the gold shards are Cult Nails Feedback. I did a plain version without the ridge on the other hand as I wasn't sure I was coordinated enough to get a second straight line of beads there, and wanted to see how the gold glitter looked alone. With varied lighting (flash; natural &amp; ambient indoor) to give a better idea of the colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach Tan left gold.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Light Peach Tan - right.jpg


Very pretty!


----------



## Stitchie

I am so very behind on the challenge but will be posting a studded mani as soon as I can.

I love seeing everyone's art! We have some pretty creative minds around here =)


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Very pretty!


Thank-you! I'm really happy with the soft colour combination of Cole and Need A Tan in this. I like Zoya Cole a lot more than I thought I would; though it definitely needs the three coats and top coat to look good. The gold makes it flashier, but that's OK too sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I am so very behind on the challenge but will be posting a studded mani as soon as I can.
> 
> I love seeing everyone's art! We have some pretty creative minds around here =)


Oh that's OK, I find it easy to end up behind. Time to do a mani can fly by especially in the summer. I look forward to seeing your ideas for this one!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #4*

This is my response to jesemiaud's _as I describe it _pretty purple scalloped mani. I did this in some stages, first with the stamping, then adding the silver dotting accent, and then with the glitter on top. I find the glitter is difficult to photograph and was much prettier to the eye than the camera, as the rainbow effect stands out really well to the eye. I tried several lighting conditions to get the rainbow holo effect to show without a lot of success. Only after I had a nice mucky muddy gardening session did I get a good "rainbow" photo with my grimy and somewhat garden-worn mani (yes... I washed my hands; but dry skin is a great magnet for little bits of dirt, apparently even when using gloves). Not showing that! I used: thumb to pinkie - Kosmic Colours #30 - a periwinkle-lilac cream, Cult Nails Love At First Sight, Kosmic Colours #39 - a lilac-mauve cream with fine shimmer, Cult Nails Casual Elegance, China Glaze Sweet Hook; Zoya Neve for stamping (it worked quite nicely!) with Pueen28, A England Fonteyn for dot accents, and China Glaze Fairy Dust for the topper. [flash with natural light, then natural light only]


----------



## Courtnee

Oh my goodness, I love all these manis. They are all so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want to do one, but I'm stuck on what to do, and also the fact I'm really busy studying. Ugh, so much so little time.

So, for inspiration Mani 4, does it have to have anything specific on the nail or no?

And one more question, can I use any colours and designs please?

Thank you.

And for the millionth time, gosh I love these manis.

♥x a million.


----------



## Monika1

I'm so glad you're enjoying all the manis. I find it really exciting to see what different people do with the same inspiration too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For doing a mani with other time demands, how about doing it in little steps (for you as a reward/break from studying)? I often do this, partly to allow layers to dry and partly due to demands on my time that wouldn't sometimes allow me to sit and spend and hour and a half doing a mani and waiting for things to dry. I might: a) clean my nails and apply a layer of base coat, wait 5-10 minutes (read something in the meantime), and do my first coat of polish (or first coat of polishes, if I do an accent nail of a different colour, for example), then... let that dry and do other things for several hours, like studying in your case, _and... 3 hours later_ B) do my second coat of the polish(es), wait 5-10 minutes (as needed), and do the top coat. Done for the day! Continue studying and enjoy the pretty polish... _and then the next day or two later... _c) add some dotting/striping/a gradient/a glitter topper (and then more top coat) so I can enjoy a variation of the mani and also touch up anything that chipped, if that happened! It doesn't get overwhelming this way, as this is supposed to be fun and not a chore. I don't even have to come up with the final design right away. I understand how getting into a new skill like nail art can be a bit daunting, so I certainly respect that. Oh! And in your case, in order that you could easily turn pages/continue studying, you could also put a half-hour or more between hands so that you could use one hand while the other dries!

Looking at Inspiration #4 (shown in post #215 on page 11, with jesemiaud's personal comments about it in post #217), it looks like a two-colour mani she accomplished using dotting tools. I suspect she used the purple, then the silver or silvery-lavender on the angle (or vice-versa), and used a big dotting tool with the 'silver' to create and refine the margin with the 'scallops'. Then she used the purple again with a smaller dotting tool to create the dots within the scallops. Hers is there to inspire us. We do not have to do the same thing. I see _purple, silver, a colour family, dots, curves, 'scallops', angles, opposition, dark and light, all nails with a consistent pattern, uniformity,_ all as ideas individually or together to use in my response.

As to what you need to do, there are no bounds. Simple or complex, you can use any polishes, or any colour or colours and textures, and any designs! I mentioned what I see in her mani (italics above) only to show you how I think about it (maybe more analytical than need be), but it would be boring if we all thought the same way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course this is entirely up to you, but since you're a bit stuck, if I were you, I would just keep it simple to get started, and use only a single or simple feature! (Now I'm going to mention a bunch of options, yikes!) Dotting with one colour with a pin or back end of a brush can have a lovely impact. Or marking off part of a nail with tape (especially once it's dried well for a day or two) and painting the rest with an accent colour is also nice. The angle feature of Inspiration #4 can be done that way. Alternately keep it simpler and do a straight freehand stroke, or even a deliberate wobble to represent the scallop! Or use the dark/light aspect and do a mani with your own choice of light colour with a dark accent nail. Or do a zig-zag instead of a scallop. Or mimic an aspect of jesemiaud's mani on only one nail. These are just ideas.

The best with your studies! I hope this is a creative break that helps you recharge. :sunshine:


----------



## dressupthedog

I have posted an updated sign up list below. Please let me know if I missed anyone! Also, we are still looking for volunteers for sets 3, 4, and 5. Don't be shy!



Spoiler



*Inspiration Set One*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. Monika1

2. Monika1

3. pollysmom

4. pollysmom

5. lolo22

6. jesemiaud

*Inspiration Set Two*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. disconik

2. bellatrix42

3. stitchie

4. pollysmom

5. lochnessie

6. acostakk

*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1. Monika1

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## jesemiaud

Here's my mani based on inspiration #3. This was from a few days ago, but I've just been too busy to post. I used Bondi Horny Mistress and Starry Night Blue, SOPI White Hot and Julep Fireworks. I didn't have any studs, so I just decided to do dots.


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Here's my mani based on inspiration #3. This was from a few days ago, but I've just been too busy to post. I used Bondi Horny Mistress and Starry Night Blue, SOPI White Hot and Julep Fireworks. I didn't have any studs, so I just decided to do dots.


I'm happy you have a chance to post now! I like what you did based on the inspiration; it looks really good. HM is still a very nice red despite the experience - I have to remember to use it.


----------



## oneallmama

Alrighty I'm so in!!! How do I go about posting a inspiration mani??


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> I have posted an updated sign up list below. Please let me know if I missed anyone! Also, we are still looking for volunteers for sets 3, 4, and 5. Don't be shy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Set One*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. Monika1
> 
> 3. pollysmom
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lolo22
> 
> 6. jesemiaud
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. disconik
> 
> 2. bellatrix42
> 
> 3. stitchie
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lochnessie
> 
> 6. acostakk
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Four*
> 
> Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.
> 
> 1. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Five*
> 
> Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.
> 
> 1. Courtnee ♥’s ...
> 
> 2. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.


Thank-you very much to @@disconik, @, @@Stitchie, @, @@acostakk, and @@lochnessie who have submitted their manis for Set #2!

Folks - for Set #3 we're actively interested and looking for five (5) more volunteer submissions! You still have two whole weeks to do an Inspiration mani to submit for set three, so please consider scheduling it into your mani time! If you need a week beyond that, we do have some flexibility with the current schedule, so please don't let that keep you from signing up for set three.

Looking to the future, notice that for Set #4 there and five spaces and for Set #5 there are only four spaces remaining. This is your period for the themes: 'end of summer', autumn, Hallowe'en, Thanksgiving, and later autumn precursor to winter. If you'd like to do an Inspiration mani along those thematic lines, or would just like to volunteer to submit an Inspiration mani of any kind at that time, please sign up now!

I've added my name for Set #4 and Set #5.

I'm looking forward to seeing lots of responses here!


----------



## Monika1

oneallmama said:


> Alrighty I'm so in!!! How do I go about posting a inspiration mani??


Thrilled to hear it @@oneallmama! I just posted my note and hadn't read yours before that, but it shows how I *Quote*d the previous note with the sign-up list in it and added my name where I wanted to sign up. Alternately, just post a note as you just did, stating "I want to sign up for Set #X" &lt;&lt; I'm really hoping it's #3!! and then bellatrix42 can add your name to the master list on page one of this thread. To submit the Inspiration mani, please send it to bellatrix42 in a private message (PM) as soon as you have it ready, and by the volunteer Inspiration submission deadline for the set. You can send it in the PM either by 1) attaching it in the message (you need to first attach it in an album or gallery on MUT in order to do that) or 2) giving her a link for where your mani is posted elsewhere online (so long as she can copy it from there). She will then put it into the composite image for that set. Much later, when it is just a few days before your mani comes up on the schedule, it is also great to post it directly in this thread, with any comments you would like to make about the polishes and techniques you used.

To post a mani you've done in response to an Inspiration mani, open a reply window (like this that I'm currently writing in). Then select *More Reply Options* to get the window where you can browse for your photo on your device and pop it in the message and post! You don't have to sign up to do that. Anyone is welcome to post responses to any of the Inspiration manis at any time!

I look forward to seeing both your Inspiration manis and Responses!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Crazy as in maybe a few dots. I don't want to get ahead of myself here. lol


Tee, hee! Dots are good too. My husband thinks pretty much anything I do on my nails is crazy, so I'm in the same league!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> It's amazing how a change on one nail make such a difference to this look. I really like the rhinestone version more too. Beautiful! Did you also touch up the blue nail or is it just the difference in lighting? I like the concept of the one with studs - maybe they would stand out better in an all-cream version?


Thanks! I didn't change any other nails, just cleaned up the edges a little since it was 4 days old at that point.  Funny thing about the rhinestones is that I ran out of nail glue so I just set the rhinestones on top a wet topcoat and these babies are STILL going strong!  I've never had anything last that long.

But, I plan to work on @@jesemiaud's mani tonight.  I have an idea of what I want to do so I hope it turns out ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Thanks! I didn't change any other nails, just cleaned up the edges a little since it was 4 days old at that point.  Funny thing about the rhinestones is that I ran out of nail glue so I just set the rhinestones on top a wet topcoat and these babies are STILL going strong!  I've never had anything last that long.
> 
> But, I plan to work on @@jesemiaud's mani tonight.  I have an idea of what I want to do so I hope it turns out ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm... my first experience with the 'pseudo-rhinestone' beads that I stuck on was similar - I used my quick-dry top coat to stick them on and they would have stayed for two weeks if I let them. But in my case, I also reinforced the sides with -more- top coat, so it took a fair bit of removing! I don't have nail glue, so your comment is making me just a little less 'desperate' to get it. Not having it, I recently also improvised a nail break fix with a tea bag and Gelish Foundation, and so far that's OK too. This is the second time fairly recently the 'opposite to fingers' aka lateral side of my same thumbnail broke right at the quick/hyponychium - very annoying, and not comfortable!


----------



## oneallmama

Monika1 said:


> Thrilled to hear it @@oneallmama! I just posted my note and hadn't read yours before that, but it shows how I *Quote*d the previous note with the sign-up list in it and added my name where I wanted to sign up. Alternately, just post a note as you just did, stating "I want to sign up for Set #X" &lt;&lt; I'm really hoping it's #3!! and then bellatrix42 can add your name to the master list on page one of this thread. To submit the Inspiration mani, please send it to bellatrix42 in a private message (PM) as soon as you have it ready, and by the volunteer Inspiration submission deadline for the set. You can send it in the PM either by 1) attaching it in the message (you need to first attach it in an album or gallery on MUT in order to do that) or 2) giving her a link for where your mani is posted elsewhere online (so long as she can copy it from there). She will then put it into the composite image for that set. Much later, when it is just a few days before your mani comes up on the schedule, it is also great to post it directly in this thread, with any comments you would like to make about the polishes and techniques you used.
> 
> To post a mani you've done in response to an Inspiration mani, open a reply window (like this that I'm currently writing in). Then select *More Reply Options* to get the window where you can browse for your photo on your device and pop it in the message and post! You don't have to sign up to do that. Anyone is welcome to post responses to any of the Inspiration manis at any time!
> 
> I look forward to seeing both your Inspiration manis and Responses!


I'd like to sign up for set 3!!! I'll PM bellatrix with the pic!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #5*

Here is my mani inspired by Pollysmom. Her pretty combination with the flower sticker was stumping me for a bit as I don't have any nail stickers or decals of any kind. I used a big dotting tool to make a circle of five dots with Zoya Kym; then on each dot, I used a very tiny dotter to pull the polish with two strokes to create the inner look of the petals. The centre is a dot of China Glaze Mingle With Kringle. The glitter is Cult Nails Walk Of Shame; the textured polish is China Glaze Itty, Bitty, Gritty, and the neon is CG Pool Party. The first photo shows the neon a bit better and is pre-glitter.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Tee, hee! Dots are good too. My husband thinks pretty much anything I do on my nails is crazy, so I'm in the same league!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I filled in my gel and tried with some polish, but I ended up taking it off. I need more polish colors! I rarely use them anymore so I don't have very many. Plus my sister stole a bunch of them when I moved. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## acostakk

#5 with Nailtini Bloody Mary, Julep Fireworks and some flowers from a kit I've been meaning to try for forever!


----------



## Monika1

Spoiler



*Inspiration Set One*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. Monika1

2. Monika1

3. pollysmom

4. pollysmom

5. lolo22

6. jesemiaud

*Inspiration Set Two*

Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.

1. disconik

2. bellatrix42

3. stitchie

4. pollysmom

5. lochnessie

6. acostakk






*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1. Monika1

2. oneallmama &lt;&lt; newly added

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.

1. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added

3.

4.

5.

6.



Here is our current status for the sign-up list. Thank-you @@oneallmama for signing up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're still hoping for four additional volunteers for Set Three!


----------



## Monika1

*Inspiration #5 *(July 3rd to 7th)* by Pollysmom:*

Here is our current Inspiration by @Pollysmom. I thought I'd pop a larger image in here for those of you who would like to see it in more detail. Her beautiful submission uses a flower sticker, but neither flowers nor stickers are required to create a response. Feel free to post a response to this Inspiration if you have just joined us, are lurking, or started the Challenge but have not had the time to do some of the others!

*
*


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> *Inspiration #5 *(July 3rd to 7th)* by Pollysmom:*
> 
> Here is our current Inspiration by @Pollysmom. I thought I'd pop a larger image in here for those of you who would like to see it in more detail. Her beautiful submission uses a flower sticker, but neither flowers nor stickers are required to create a response. Feel free to post a response to this Inspiration if you have just joined us, are lurking, or started the Challenge but have not had the time to do some of the others!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> peach glitter sticker flower.jpg*


I almost bought those stickers too!!! I love this one. I hope to be able to participate and catch up soon.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I filled in my gel and tried with some polish, but I ended up taking it off. I need more polish colors! I rarely use them anymore so I don't have very many. Plus my sister stole a bunch of them when I moved. &lt;_&lt;


Aww, why not take a pic before you take off the next one? I know it's nice to have a range of colours to play with; but I imagine it would be a super exercise to do this entire challenge with only three polishes too!

An interesting note: so long as you have a good top coat, you could also do all your manis with *acrylic paint* over your gel polish base [and for those who don't do gel, over any base coat or regular polish]. Acrylic paint has a few pluses - it is water soluble, so flubs can be quickly cleaned off; it's a cinch to 'try again'; a set of 8 or more colours is likely available at your local dollar or craft store [i recommend the ones in the tubes]; the colours can be easily mixed on a piece of plastic to create even more colours; and with a little set of brushes (also from the dollar or craft store), you'd be set to do all sorts of interesting combinations. Just let the paint dry fully; then top coat it; and top coat it a second time for insurance that you covered all of the mani fully. If it isn't covered, the acrylic paint will wash off the first time you wash your hands. Acrylic paint is also a great way to expand the range of things you can do, even if you have a lot of polish already as it has different consistency and qualities.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I almost bought those stickers too!!! I love this one. I hope to be able to participate and catch up soon.


I hope so too; I love seeing your ideas! If you're inspired by this one, why not do this response first, and catch up at your leisure? There is nothing that constrains you to doing them in sequence if you prefer to pick and choose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Doesn't really go with the challenge, it may seem simple but this was hard for me to do! It was also my first time messing with nail tape. Do most people use it to line or do they leave it on the nail? My nails were already a little much with the two coats of gelish topper so I wiped off the polish after the photo. I also bought some acrylic paint, I've just never used it. I actually forgot I bought it!

Gelish Shake it till you samba topped with 2 coats of high bridge.

As for the polish, OPI Russian Navy.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> #5 with Nailtini Bloody Mary, Julep Fireworks and some flowers from a kit I've been meaning to try for forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I so enjoy seeing the parallels and differences between this, with the USA flag colours, and Pollysmom's! The flower is really cute - is it composed from teardrop glitter pieces? Bloody Mary looks so great alone (with top coat) too, as its so perfectly glossy. What top coat is it? Great mani from a great inspiration!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Doesn't really go with the challenge, it may seem simple but this was hard for me to do! It was also my first time messing with nail tape. Do most people use it to line or do they leave it on the nail? My nails were already a little much with the two coats of gelish topper so I wiped off the polish after the photo. I also bought some acrylic paint, I've just never used it. I actually forgot I bought it!
> 
> Gelish Shake it till you samba topped with 2 coats of high bridge.
> 
> As for the polish, OPI Russian Navy.


Yay - got a pic! I'm glad you put yourself out there and think it looks good and not 'too much' at all. I would most relate this to Inspiration #4, actually! Dotting and nail tape are two achievements.

In response to your question, I see people using tape more to 'line' - create a clean edge or cover an area thus preventing it from being painted and then remove it to leave the negative space or a clean border. Some do leave it on the nail too. I've tried both. As I only have one colour, I guess it might get boring if I was only leaving it on the nail. That might be the case for others who only have a roll too. I'm not sure what others think.

I'm glad I reminded you about your acrylic stash! Hope to see you trying it and your 'few' polishes more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Set One*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. Monika1
> 
> 3. pollysmom
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lolo22
> 
> 6. jesemiaud
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. disconik
> 
> 2. bellatrix42
> 
> 3. stitchie
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lochnessie
> 
> 6. acostakk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. oneallmama &lt;&lt; newly added
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Four*
> 
> Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.
> 
> 1. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Five*
> 
> Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.
> 
> 1. Courtnee ♥’s ...
> 
> 2. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our current status for the sign-up list. Thank-you @@oneallmama for signing up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're still hoping for four additional volunteers for Set Three!


Could I submit my yellow and dot mani from last week for this?  It was kind of an inspiration from an inspiration, but it's really (I think) the coolest mani I ever did and it turned out quite different from the original inspiration.  Most of my manis are plain and boring which is why I haven't submitted, but I'd love to help out the cause.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Yay - got a pic! I'm glad you put yourself out there and think it looks good and not 'too much' at all. I would most relate this to Inspiration #4, actually! Dotting and nail tape are two achievements.
> 
> In response to your question, I see people using tape more to 'line' - create a clean edge or cover an area thus preventing it from being painted and then remove it to leave the negative space or a clean border. Some do leave it on the nail too. I've tried both. As I only have one colour, I guess it might get boring if I was only leaving it on the nail. That might be the case for others who only have a roll too. I'm not sure what others think.
> 
> I'm glad I reminded you about your acrylic stash! Hope to see you trying it and your 'few' polishes more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got free nail tape with something I bought on amazon. It's gold and not really my style but maybe I could make it work with something!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> I so enjoy seeing the parallels and differences between this, with the USA flag colours, and Pollysmom's! The flower is really cute - is it composed from teardrop glitter pieces? Bloody Mary looks so great alone (with top coat) too, as its so perfectly glossy. What top coat is it? Great mani from a great inspiration!


The flower is a kit from LA Colors. It has different colored iridescent petal-shaped glitter pieces and different colors of half-pearls for centers. I found it at Dollar Tree and have been kind of intimidated by it ever since. I thought sure it would be difficult to work with....in reality, it was super quick and easy. I used a generous dollop of non-quick drying topcoat to set the flower pieces in, then covered everything in Glisten and Glow HK Girl.Bloody Mary is one of my all time favorite polishes. It was the trigger that launched me into polish hoarding....er......collecting. I have it on my toes and kept colliding with my husband cause I couldn't stop staring at my feet in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Could I submit my yellow and dot mani from last week for this?  It was kind of an inspiration from an inspiration, but it's really (I think) the coolest mani I ever did and it turned out quite different from the original inspiration.  Most of my manis are plain and boring which is why I haven't submitted, but I'd love to help out the cause.


@ I like the idea of cycling inspirations! I'm glad that you're pleased with it such that you're interested in submitting this one. Then we'll all be doing a response inspired by your Inspiration that was inspired by an Inspiration... or was it inspired by an inspiring mani that was inspired by the Inspiration? Anyway... it's wonderful you're sharing a 'best ever' moment with us! I've added your name to the sign-up list for Set Three. Thank-you! My strategic mind notes that those of us so inclined now have the foreknowledge of Inspiration 3.3 to get a head start on that one in our 'free time', tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are now three remaining spots for Set Three.


*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.

1. Monika1

2. oneallmama &lt;&lt; newly added

3. prettylights &lt;&lt; newly added

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Four*

Please sign up by August 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 15th.

1. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

*Inspiration Set Five*

Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.

1. Courtnee ♥’s ...

2. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #3*

*(Better late than never)*

I am incredibly behind, but the studs for inspiration 3 worked perfect for Fourt of July nails =)

With flash and without to show the colors better. I'm horrible at capturing how they look in person.

Gold square studs from BornPrettyStore

*Butter London - Come to Bed Red

*Butter London - Cotton Buds

*Butter London - Marbs

*Butter London - Royal Navy




With Flash^^^




Without Flash^^^


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #3*
> 
> *(Better late than never)*
> 
> I am incredibly behind, but the studs for inspiration 3 worked perfect for Fourt of July nails =)
> 
> With flash and without to show the colors better. I'm horrible at capturing how they look in person.
> 
> Gold square studs from BornPrettyStore
> 
> *Butter London - Come to Bed Red
> 
> *Butter London - Cotton Buds
> 
> *Butter London - Marbs
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a20140704_022514.jpg
> 
> With Flash^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140704_022328.jpg
> 
> Without Flash^^^


Awesome!!!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #3*
> 
> *(Better late than never)*
> 
> I am incredibly behind, but the studs for inspiration 3 worked perfect for Fourt of July nails =)
> 
> With flash and without to show the colors better. I'm horrible at capturing how they look in person.
> 
> Gold square studs from BornPrettyStore
> 
> *Butter London - Come to Bed Red
> 
> *Butter London - Cotton Buds
> 
> *Butter London - Marbs
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a20140704_022514.jpg
> 
> With Flash^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140704_022328.jpg
> 
> Without Flash^^^


Agreed with @@Christa W, this really is awesome! So many levels of admirable technique here and I really love the combination and how it works together. How did you do the zig-zags? And I see angled striping on the navy nail with the studs - what is that from?


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks!

An update to our schedule - to encourage more submissions for set three, we have moved the sign-up and submission dates out by ten days. For set three, volunteers now have until July 17th to sign up, and submissions should be in as soon as they're done and by July 25th. This means that you still have lots of time to volunteer and submit a mani as an Inspiration for set three. I'm excited to see everyone's creativity. And it's absolutely fine for it to be quite simple and for you to be a beginner at this! If you haven't joined us yet, it's a great time to do so.

The Set Three Inspiration images will be posted a bit later in the schedule as a result, but we'll all still be busy with set two, so no worries!

Please sign-up to volunteer a set three Inspiration by posting a note on the thread; and submit your Inspiration nail photo(s) in a PM (private message) to bellatrix42.

If you are interested in participating in this challenge, welcome! Response manis to any of the Inspirations can be posted directly to this thread.


----------



## oneallmama

Where do I go to see current inspiration manis that we're supposed to replicate?


----------



## Monika1

oneallmama said:


> Where do I go to see current inspiration manis that we're supposed to replicate?


@@oneallmama Check on page one in the first post, under Inspiration Set One. Press the *Show* button beside Spoilers just below the title near the bottom of that post, right after the Inspiration Volunteer Sign Ups and the Inspirations! titles.

There you will see a composite image of the first six Inspirations. A larger photo of the current Inspiration #5 is also in post #247.


----------



## oneallmama

@@Monika1 thank you!!! Heading there now to browse!


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Agreed with @@Christa W, this really is awesome! So many levels of admirable technique here and I really love the combination and how it works together. How did you do the zig-zags? And I see angled striping on the navy nail with the studs - what is that from?


Thank you all so much =)

The zig zags I did using vinyl decals I purchased on Etsy from MakeItStickDesigns. Paint the white, Cotton Buds, then a coate of Seche Vite, then place the vinyls on the nail, then the Red, Come to Bed Red. Quickly peeled up the vinyl decals while the red was still wet, let it all dry for a good 5-10mins before top coating it all with Nail Pattern Boldness-Digital Flash.

Woo! lol I love how crisp the lines come out with the vinyl decals.


----------



## Lolo22

Finally finished inspiration #4, I fell a bit behind. Julep Vicki and Kathy and Color Club London Calling.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Finally finished inspiration #4, I fell a bit behind. Julep Vicki and Kathy and Color Club London Calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I so love how you did this response as watermelons to something with scalloping, dots, and shimmer. Awesome! The rosy shimmer reminds me of watermelon juice as you see it on a white plate in the sunshine!


----------



## Stitchie

Lolo22 said:


> Finally finished inspiration #4, I fell a bit behind. Julep Vicki and Kathy and Color Club London Calling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This should be an inspiration mani in itself! Fruit themed perhaps? =)

Super cute!!!


----------



## Monika1

*Inspiration #6 (July 8th - July 12th)*

We're already getting to our sixth Inspiration of thirty! If you haven't started, you're certainly welcome to join, with the manis from here forward, or from the start - up to you! I created this with a base of Zoya Giovanna. The little flowers are stamped with Konad Pastel Blue and Bundle Monster 204 and the angled lace is stamped with Konad White and Pueen 28.


----------



## Supreme

I'm a day late on this but here is my creation for inspiration #5.  I'm learning a lot about nail color contrasts, and I thought this would turn out different than it did.  I used pink daquari by essie with red shells on my ring fingers and a clear glitter on my index/pointer fingers, but they are almost too light!  I also just used pink flower appliques with a stone on the inside.

Inspiration #6 might be a bit of a challenge for me, I went to Sally's and was unable to find stamps/lace...so I might go back and try inspiration #4 since I was able to finally purchase dotting tools


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> I'm a day late on this but here is my creation for inspiration #5.  I'm learning a lot about nail color contrasts, and I thought this would turn out different than it did.  I used pink daquari by essie with red shells on my ring fingers and a clear glitter on my index/pointer fingers, but they are almost too light!  I also just used pink flower appliques with a stone on the inside.
> 
> Inspiration #6 might be a bit of a challenge for me, I went to Sally's and was unable to find stamps/lace...so I might go back and try inspiration #4 since I was able to finally purchase dotting tools  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looks good! It's nice you found an applique that went so well with this combination. I think there is absolutely no issue with a subtle colour variation in a mani. If you're the kind who takes notes for reference, these combinations are ones you can use for delicate future gradients with a glitter effect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I barely used any stamping for my #6 response, and needn't have. I'll post soon. As these are meant for inspiration, there is no need to stick closely to every aspect of the mani. You don't need to do any stamping to do a response. I primarily used the colour and texture ideas rather than technique choice in my response.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #6*

Instead of using similar patterns for this, I used the texture (I felt the flowers and lace were fine and complex) and angle ideas (as the lace was applied in the Inspiration on an angle), and similar colours. I stamped the thumb (Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle) and index fingers (Zoya Giovanna) with Bundle Monster 208 in Giovanna and Konad White respectively. The thumb was stamped multiple times to increase the complexity and texture. I used bar glitter (Essie Peak Of Chic) on Giovanna for that similar idea. On the ring finger I focused more on the angles and colours with the additional colours Color Club Angel Kiss and Zoya Dillon &amp; Sunshine on China Glaze White On White. I used gift-wrapping tape to mask off the rest of the nail to create the shapes. The pinky is stamped with another image from 208 with Konad Pastel Blue. Before posting, I was already playing with something else: I used a fan brush to create a gradient with White On White and Dillon that partly obscures the stamped angles.





A note on this: yes, three nails do have stamping, but it is neither flowers nor lace, and the shapes could be achieved by sketching angled lines with a fine brush dipped in nail polish, and by taping shapes using a narrow-width tape. Or, to reduce the clutter  , I could have just painted the thumb, index, and pinky a uniform colour.


----------



## Supreme

Monika1 said:


> *Response #6*
> 
> Instead of using similar patterns for this, I used the texture (I felt the flowers and lace were fine and complex) and angle ideas (as the lace was applied in the Inspiration on an angle), and similar colours. I stamped the thumb (Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle) and index fingers (Zoya Giovanna) with Bundle Monster 208 in Giovanna and Konad White respectively. The thumb was stamped multiple times to increase the complexity and texture. I used bar glitter (Essie Peak Of Chic) on Giovanna for that similar idea. On the ring finger I focused more on the angles and colours with the additional colours Color Club Angel Kiss and Zoya Dillon &amp; Sunshine on China Glaze White On White. I used gift-wrapping tape to mask off the rest of the nail to create the shapes. The pinky is stamped with another image from 208 with Konad Pastel Blue. Before posting, I was already playing with something else: I used a fan brush to create a gradient with White On White and Dillon that partly obscures the stamped angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiovannaR gr lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> GiovannaR gr rt f.jpg
> 
> A note on this: yes, three nails do have stamping, but it is neither flowers nor lace, and the shapes could be achieved by sketching angled lines with a fine brush dipped in nail polish, and by taping shapes using a narrow-width tape. Or, to reduce the clutter  , I could have just painted the thumb, index, and pinky a uniform colour.


OH WOW!

I just learned about so many new things-bar glitter, fan brush, making shapes with tape. 

I might take your last idea to paint the thumb, index and pinky a color and simply work on making shapes.  I think I saw the bar glitter at Sally's but I wasn't sure what it was.  Thanks for the breakdown and different ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

I love all these so far! You ladies are talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> This should be an inspiration mani in itself! Fruit themed perhaps? =)
> 
> Super cute!!!


Creating a fruit themed Inspiration mani is a great idea! There is still space in Set Three, and we're excited for new manis to fill it, if you're interested in submitting one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> *Response #6*
> 
> Instead of using similar patterns for this, I used the texture (I felt the flowers and lace were fine and complex) and angle ideas (as the lace was applied in the Inspiration on an angle), and similar colours. I stamped the thumb (Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle) and index fingers (Zoya Giovanna) with Bundle Monster 208 in Giovanna and Konad White respectively. The thumb was stamped multiple times to increase the complexity and texture. I used bar glitter (Essie Peak Of Chic) on Giovanna for that similar idea. On the ring finger I focused more on the angles and colours with the additional colours Color Club Angel Kiss and Zoya Dillon &amp; Sunshine on China Glaze White On White. I used gift-wrapping tape to mask off the rest of the nail to create the shapes. The pinky is stamped with another image from 208 with Konad Pastel Blue. Before posting, I was already playing with something else: I used a fan brush to create a gradient with White On White and Dillon that partly obscures the stamped angles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GiovannaR gr lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> GiovannaR gr rt f.jpg
> 
> A note on this: yes, three nails do have stamping, but it is neither flowers nor lace, and the shapes could be achieved by sketching angled lines with a fine brush dipped in nail polish, and by taping shapes using a narrow-width tape. Or, to reduce the clutter  , I could have just painted the thumb, index, and pinky a uniform colour.


I'm really liking the layering of the different shapes on your ring finger. The geometric shapes look very cool layered in different colors on top of one another like that!


----------



## dressupthedog

Inspiration Set Two is up. It's in the first post and in the spoiler below as well.


----------



## bonita22

I'm a little behind but here's my response #4.

I used Julep Braiden, Julep Harley and Deborah Lippmann Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.


----------



## bonita22

Here's inspiration #5.

I used Julep Lissa (love the color) and Julep Aretha for the glitter.


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> Inspiration Set Two is up. It's in the first post and in the spoiler below as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 2.jpg


Thank-you very much @ for your hard work in getting these images together and creating this lovely composite image. It looks great! I also appreciate how I can move from the set one image to the set two image and back with the keyboard or a mouse click.

Thanks also @@Stitchie, @@acostakk, @@Lolo22, @, @ for submiting these beautiful, creative, and inspiring Inspiration images for us to create our manis from. Just looking at these images is generating many new ideas already. I hope each of you will be able to post larger versions of your Inspiration image(s) a few (or many) days before the start date for it so that we can see detail and hear about the concepts, colours, and techniques used. I'm very happy you are all choosing to share your talent, and am really enjoying it!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Thank you all so much =)
> 
> The zig zags I did using vinyl decals I purchased on Etsy from MakeItStickDesigns. Paint the white, Cotton Buds, then a coate of Seche Vite, then place the vinyls on the nail, then the Red, Come to Bed Red. Quickly peeled up the vinyl decals while the red was still wet, let it all dry for a good 5-10mins before top coating it all with Nail Pattern Boldness-Digital Flash.
> 
> Woo! lol I love how crisp the lines come out with the vinyl decals.


Thanks for describing your method! The decals seem to work really well: yes beautiful crisp lines and less "bleeding under" that sometimes happens with tape - do you find you're able to re-use them when you peel them off?


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> OH WOW!
> 
> I just learned about so many new things-bar glitter, fan brush, making shapes with tape.
> 
> I might take your last idea to paint the thumb, index and pinky a color and simply work on making shapes.  I think I saw the bar glitter at Sally's but I wasn't sure what it was.  Thanks for the breakdown and different ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm really glad my describing my process is useful for you! You're welcome! I hope all the possibilities for how to do these responses don't make it hard to decide what to do! As you see, any interpretation is fair game, so just enjoy it!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I'm really liking the layering of the different shapes on your ring finger. The geometric shapes look very cool layered in different colors on top of one another like that!


Thank-you very much. I'm really happy with that aspect of the mani too! I really enjoy abstract geometric figures. I could pare down the ideas a bit on this one - it would have been neat to see a variation of this mani with the thumb, index, and pinky with a uniform colour, but as I wanted to get to my next mani, I have to save it for the next time I revisit this idea. The overlapping is only possible by waiting for drying between layers, so it took a lot of patience. An alternate and also interesting option would be to use a striping tape to mask off the shapes and colour them in more in the 'stained glass window' style. That's also on my eventual 'to-do' list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> I'm a little behind but here's my response #4.
> 
> I used Julep Braiden, Julep Harley and Deborah Lippmann Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.


Lovely response! The colours and approach is very beautifully tied together and looks really great on your growing nails. Which is the colour on your ring finger? It's such a gorgeous coppery-bronzey textured tone. Being a little behind is no problem; I love seeing these responses as it's so exciting to see how everyone creatively interprets these designs.


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> Here's inspiration #5.
> 
> I used Julep Lissa (love the color) and Julep Aretha for the glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice! I love the blue, and how the fuchsia contrasts vibrantly against it. Pollysmom's Inspiration for us here is so neat; every response has been incredibly pretty and holds fairly closely to the original design while exploring colour or texture variations.


----------



## bonita22

Monika1 said:


> Lovely response! The colours and approach is very beautifully tied together and looks really great on your growing nails. Which is the colour on your ring finger? It's such a gorgeous coppery-bronzey textured tone. Being a little behind is no problem; I love seeing these responses as it's so exciting to see how everyone creatively interprets these designs.


Thanks! The color on my ring finger is Julep Braiden, it's not coppery-bronzed in real life. It's supposed to be more silver toned. The lighting in my house makes the colors look way off. I'll try to take a picture in day light, hopefully I can get it to look more true to life.


----------



## Lolo22

Ooops, inspiration 9 is not me, but very beautiful!

Also I thought we were getting more time starting with this set? Or did I imagine that?


----------



## dressupthedog

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops, inspiration 9 is not me, but very beautiful!
> 
> Also I thought we were getting more time starting with this set? Or did I imagine that?


Oops, I forgot to change that! Inspiration 9 is from Lochnessie. I will edit that.

I am unaware of any plans to change the schedule. Does is seem to be working for everyone?


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Ooops, inspiration 9 is not me, but very beautiful!
> 
> Also I thought we were getting more time starting with this set? Or did I imagine that?


The note I made on this thread regarding a ten day extension was for the *sign-up and submission* of Inspiration images for set three. We are still looking for three more volunteers for set three, and the new sign-up date is July 17th, with submissions due via PM to bellatrix42 by July 25th. Thanks for checking on that!


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> The note I made on this thread regarding a ten day extension was for the *sign-up and submission* of Inspiration images for set three. We are still looking for three more volunteers for set three, and the new sign-up date is July 17th, with submissions due via PM to bellatrix42 by July 25th. Thanks for checking on that!


Ahh ok, I knew I something about an extension.  I'm falling a bit behind, but will catch up soon!


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for describing your method! The decals seem to work really well: yes beautiful crisp lines and less "bleeding under" that sometimes happens with tape - do you find you're able to re-use them when you peel them off?


I haven't been able to re-use the vinyls unfortunately. I guess it is possible if you really were careful with them and cleaned them off lol


----------



## Christa W

Just wanted to tell you guys what a wonderful job you have been doing.  I've been in a funk lately and haven't painted my nails much.  Even with your wonderful inspirations I just can't seem to get motivated.  Keep up the amazing work ladies!!!


----------



## Courtnee

I am so angry at the fact I haven't been able to do any nails... &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but your nails ladies, are just, seriously so gorgeous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love keeping up with this thread, regardless of if I can contribute to it or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

I'm behind, but better late than never... this is my belated response to @@jesemiaud's scalloped inspiration mani! This was my first time doing scallops, and they weren't as scary or hard as I thought they'd be!




Polishes used: Black Sheep Lacquer 8 Bit Heart &amp; Julep Edith


----------



## Lolo22

lochnessie said:


> I'm behind, but better late than never... this is my belated response to @@jesemiaud's scalloped inspiration mani! This was my first time doing scallops, and they weren't as scary or hard as I thought they'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani challenge #4.jpg
> 
> Polishes used: Black Sheep Lacquer 8 Bit Heart &amp; Julep Edith


Wow!! That pink is gorgeous!! I've always wanted to try Black Sheep Lacquer, this color is immediately going on my want list!!!  Great job!


----------



## jesemiaud

lochnessie said:


> I'm behind, but better late than never... this is my belated response to @@jesemiaud's scalloped inspiration mani! This was my first time doing scallops, and they weren't as scary or hard as I thought they'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani challenge #4.jpg
> 
> Polishes used: Black Sheep Lacquer 8 Bit Heart &amp; Julep Edith


Very nice...I love that Black Sheep color. Gorgeous!

I'm so behind on doing my nails, lol. I was rage gardening the other day and ripped my nails to shreds. Dumb...and it didn't help the situation. But at least my flower beds look fabulous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

lochnessie said:


> I'm behind, but better late than never... this is my belated response to @@jesemiaud's scalloped inspiration mani! This was my first time doing scallops, and they weren't as scary or hard as I thought they'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani challenge #4.jpg
> 
> Polishes used: Black Sheep Lacquer 8 Bit Heart &amp; Julep Edith


Those colors look great together! I like the idea of a creme and glitter/holo combo for the scallops.

I'm way behind myself and this is the next inspiration I have to tackle =) Perhaps tonight... hmmm, time to brain storm color options lol


----------



## jbird1175

@ I'd like to participate in Set Three! Do I post an inspiration mani pic in this thread or PM it to you? I'm a newbie to this group... but have been doing "more creative" manis lately. This sounds fun!


----------



## dressupthedog

jbird1175 said:


> @ I'd like to participate in Set Three! Do I post an inspiration mani pic in this thread or PM it to you? I'm a newbie to this group... but have been doing "more creative" manis lately. This sounds fun!


Awesome, and welcome to the group! We are glad to have you. I will add you to the list for set three. Just PM me your mani by July 15.


----------



## jbird1175

bellatrix42 said:


> Awesome, and welcome to the group! We are glad to have you. I will add you to the list for set three. Just PM me your mani by July 15.


Hurray! Thank you! Will PM you shortly!


----------



## Monika1

jbird1175 said:


> @ I'd like to participate in Set Three! Do I post an inspiration mani pic in this thread or PM it to you? I'm a newbie to this group... but have been doing "more creative" manis lately. This sounds fun!


Welcome @@jbird1175! I'm glad you've joined, and am very happy to have another Inspiration mani for set three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank-you for signing up! In terms of creating response manis, if you plan to do that, you're welcome to start with set three when it's posted, if that better suits your schedule; but you're also welcome to start right now and post responses to the shortly starting set two Inspiration manis or even the set one submissions. Set one and two are displayed in the first post of this thread under the Inspirations! heading. Following the schedule (currently on Set one, Inspiration six) makes it easy to relate creatively to the other manis being posted for the same Inspiration; but it's only a suggestion, as realistically, people get busy and have other priorities too. I love seeing everyone's manis and look forward to yours!


----------



## jbird1175

Monika1 said:


> Welcome @@jbird1175! I'm glad you've joined, and am very happy to have another Inspiration mani for set three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank-you for signing up! In terms of creating response manis, if you plan to do that, you're welcome to start with set three when it's posted, if that better suits your schedule; but you're also welcome to start right now and post responses to the shortly starting set two Inspiration manis or even the set one submissions. Set one and two are displayed in the first post of this thread under the Inspirations! heading. Following the schedule (currently on Set one, Inspiration six) makes it easy to relate creatively to the other manis being posted for the same Inspiration; but it's only a suggestion, as realistically, people get busy and have other priorities too. I love seeing everyone's manis and look forward to yours!


WAIT! I'm so glad you said something @@Monika1 ...I meant that I wanted to sign up for SET TWO that is starting up very soon! @ ...can you add me to Set Two? I tried to email an inspiration pic but I can't figure out how to attach a pic in a private message. I'm not sure what I am missing... I am happy to post it in this forum. I just want to make sure I do what I'm supposed to do before the challenge starts!


----------



## Monika1

bonita22 said:


> Thanks! The color on my ring finger is Julep Braiden, it's not coppery-bronzed in real life. It's supposed to be more silver toned. The lighting in my house makes the colors look way off. I'll try to take a picture in day light, hopefully I can get it to look more true to life.


Ah, that's funny; I know how much lighting can influence things! So many times I find polishes seem to be a lot darker in reality than in the photos I see on line; this time it's 'warmer in tone' in the photo. Our cameras just don't see things under varied lighting like we do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like silver too, so that's no problem. Having seen this colour under these lighting conditions is again tempting me to try some polish mixing of my own - something I've not yet ever done. Trying to achieve that sort of tone would be interesting. I'm also wondering if one of the OPI textures might be that tone (in reality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Monika1

jbird1175 said:


> WAIT! I'm so glad you said something @@Monika1 ...I meant that I wanted to sign up for SET TWO that is starting up very soon! @ ...can you add me to Set Two? I tried to email an inspiration pic but I can't figure out how to attach a pic in a private message. I'm not sure what I am missing... I am happy to post it in this forum. I just want to make sure I do what I'm supposed to do before the challenge starts!


Ah OK! That's super; there's actually no sign-up needed to post responses. You see one of the manis in the set two Inspirations composite image, create your mani inspired by it, be it purely one-colour/polish or utterly, mind-bogglingly complex - your choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, take a photo of it (or a few), and post it here! Done. Anyone is welcome to do this at any time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you are IN set two! And IN for all the sets, if you like!

In terms of sending Inspiration pics by PM, I had exactly the same problem. The explanation of how I managed is to follow... (next note I post).


----------



## Monika1

For @@jbird1175 and anyone who is trying to send an Inspiration mani - the one you submit in advance for a future set, and that bellatrix42 combines into a composite image for a set, so we can all be inspired and create response manis, the following are options for how to send them to bellatrix42 in a PM.

1) *Copy a link into the PM text*: If you regularly post things in a blog or on a photo-sharing site (I don't, presently), you can post your Inspiration mani photo there. Provided it is possible for bellatrix42 to simply copy the image from that site, send her a link for the image.

2) *Send the image in the PM*: In order to send an image in a PM, it needs to first exist in Makeup Talk. We generally do this by posting in a thread, but you can also upload an image to a Gallery. [_It's nice to have the six Inspiration images posted together as a bit of a surprise by bellatrix42, so the Gallery strategy works well_.] You could upload an image to a random Gallery of your choosing (following these same essential steps). I created my own as follows: At the top of the page, you will see *Gallery* in the black heading bar to the right of Home and Forums. Select *Gallery*. Select the black *Upload *button at the top right. Choose *Create New Album*. Once you have created your album, follow the steps to upload your image (let me know if you need further assistance with this - make sure to do all the steps, including browse, select, attach, and preview &amp; publish, to my recollection &lt; I didn't verify this right now).

Then compose a new private message (the mailbox icon at the top right of the page, select *Compose New* at the top right after you click on the mailbox), enter bellatrix42 as the recipient, and select *My Media* from the grey bar above the text window. From there you will find your Gallery and can select the image. It's easiest if you select *Gallery Images*. Again, make sure to do all the steps. Good luck!


----------



## jbird1175

Thank you so much @@Monika1 !


----------



## Lumaday

I'm so behind....I've just been doing plain manis lately.  I tried to do some striping tape yesterday for the last inspiration but it looked terrible.  I'll try to get on the wagon again soon!


----------



## jesemiaud

Inspiration #6 response:

Elle About Thyme and SOPI White Hot for stamping. Plate B69 French Lace (no idea who makes this plate?) I still suck pretty bad at stamping, so excuse the crookedness.


----------



## acostakk

#6!

It's been a crazy week and I totally did not take the time to do this properly (hello crooked triangle!). But I tried something new, and that's what counts, right?

Revlon Wintermint and Savina Turquoise


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Inspiration #6 response:
> 
> Elle About Thyme and SOPI White Hot for stamping. Plate B69 French Lace (no idea who makes this plate?) I still suck pretty bad at stamping, so excuse the crookedness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, I end up with crooked stamps (different from the orientation I intended, anyway) all the time. See in this one I ended up deliberately stamping the lace on an angle so it would be less of an issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have not tried any true perpendicular stamped French tips for that reason in around six months! In all seriousness, I use the following trick a lot in stamping: I top the base colour prior to stamping with a really good layer or two of fast-dry top coat and wait for that to dry. Then, if I do my stamping and don't care for it, I can quickly remove it from the nail with a gentle swipe of acetone/remover with a tissue/paper towel/lint-free wipe. I let it dry, sometimes apply another top coat layer if I'm concerned, and try again with the stamping.

I like the base colour you've chosen - grey-green tone is flattering on your complexion and makes things more interesting than another pink - I'm visualizing an interesting wardrobe to wear with the nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I like the contrast you get between the middle and ring fingers due to pattern and the angle from the stamping. The green bar on the index finger by the cuticle allows that colour to shine in this mani.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> #6!
> 
> It's been a crazy week and I totally did not take the time to do this properly (hello crooked triangle!). But I tried something new, and that's what counts, right?
> 
> Revlon Wintermint and Savina Turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It counts, of course! The trying of new things is most wonderful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I also like it and think it looks good - the colour family is one I would enjoy doing a whole series of manis in. Blues/teals/turquoises/mints/greens, in creams and shimmers and glitters, are fantastic together.

It's nice to see that #6 is an opportunity for more abstraction from the Inspiration.


----------



## Lolo22

Inspiration #5 with Ruby Wing Poppy

Indoors:




Outdoors:


----------



## lochnessie

This is my not-quite-as-belated response to @'s inspiration #5, using Mentality Jeanette and my first nail decal - all too appropriate for this response, since this polish is @'s namesake! Wore these nails to a wedding yesterday!


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #4*

So I attempted to recreate the scallops as in the inspiration mani and just couldn't get it to work! lol I'm very impressed with everyone that was able to create the look!

Instead, I made my own version of the scallops/dots =)

*Butter London - Keks

*Butter London - Royal Navy

*Butter London - Bobby Dazzler


----------



## Lolo22

@@Stitchie the blue and silver look so great together!


----------



## Monika1

Wow! So many beautiful manis! Would you believe that on this thread we have collectively posted almost fifty manis and over fifty if we include the Inspirations?



Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #4*
> 
> So I attempted to recreate the scallops as in the inspiration mani and just couldn't get it to work! lol I'm very impressed with everyone that was able to create the look!
> 
> Instead, I made my own version of the scallops/dots =)
> 
> *Butter London - Keks
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy
> 
> *Butter London - Bobby Dazzler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140713_010958.jpg


I just love the colours here. This mani worked out so well; it's clean and crisp and beautiful!

I kind of chickened out on the scalloping at the time and used stamping without even trying to create the original scalloping. But when I do try it out I currently know of two ways to approach it: 1) free-handing the diagonal with the two colours and then creating the scallops at the border of the colours with a large dotting tool, with adjacent dots, or 2) doing a base with the non-scallop colour, and then using the brush (the polish brush or another if ithat isn't small enough) to paint on incrementally increasing adjacent lines to create the scallops. Did you try one of these or something else, and what were the lessons learned from the experience?



lochnessie said:


> I'm behind, but better late than never... this is my belated response to @@jesemiaud's scalloped inspiration mani! This was my first time doing scallops, and they weren't as scary or hard as I thought they'd be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani challenge #4.jpg
> 
> Polishes used: Black Sheep Lacquer 8 Bit Heart &amp; Julep Edith


And same question goes for you @@lochnessie in terms of lessons learned - what approach was successful for you with the scallops and how did you get them so beautifully even? This is such a very pretty mani with the pinks. 8 Bit Heart is gorgeous; and I like how you maximized it's display area by creating the light accent right on the corner of each nail. It makes for a very refined look.



lochnessie said:


> This is my not-quite-as-belated response to @'s inspiration #5, using Mentality Jeanette and my first nail decal - all too appropriate for this response, since this polish is @'s namesake! Wore these nails to a wedding yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 MUT Mani #5.jpg


Very pretty and elegant! I think sometimes when I'm looking at them to consider purchasing, I'm overly critical of the flower and other decals; I want them to do -everything- for me. So I don't have any decals...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here the clean and gorgeous coral fleck polish with the positioning and restraint with the decals does it all. Perfect for a wedding!



Lolo22 said:


> Inspiration #5 with Ruby Wing Poppy
> Indoors:
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> Outdoors:
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Oh @@Lolo22, I'm so impressed with what you did with that flower. It's such a neat and pretty design, and it's really interesting to see how the gold and lilac aspects combine under different lighting conditions with the colour-change polish! What did you use to do the white part and what was your approach to creating the flower?


----------



## Monika1

OK people, we have one more space remaining for Set Three, and though the adjusted sign-up date has passed, please, please let bellatrix42 know if you might have a potential Inspiration to submit! Remember: there are also five spaces left for Set Four (Aug. 7th sign-up) and four for Set Five (Sept. 7th sign-up) so please do sign up and start thinking about something for your favourite colours, or least-used colours, or end-of-summer (sorry!), or Hallowe'en/Thanksgiving/autumn, or anything at all!


----------



## Supreme

Inspiration #7-My interpretation

Sinful Colors Secret Admirer (it's on my thumbs and the base for all nails)

Nail Rock in Navy (only the middle and pinky fingers are completely blue, with blue french tips for the ring and pointer finger)

Silver glitter top (all nails)


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> I just love the colours here. This mani worked out so well; it's clean and crisp and beautiful! I kind of chickened out on the scalloping at the time and used stamping without even trying to create the original scalloping. But when I do try it out I currently know of two ways to approach it: 1) free-handing the diagonal with the two colours and then creating the scallops at the border of the colours with a large dotting tool, with adjacent dots, or 2) doing a base with the non-scallop colour, and then using the brush (the polish brush or another if ithat isn't small enough) to paint on incrementally increasing adjacent lines to create the scallops. Did you try one of these or something else, and what were the lessons learned from the experience?


Thank you!

When I did attempt the scalloping, I used the 1) method you described. I don't know why, I just could not get it to work. I think I tend to be a perfectionist with my nail art though so perhaps I was just being over-critical of myself =P


----------



## acostakk

Inspiration #7.

Heaven Dream (which is actually bright pink, but I could not get it to photograph anything but red), Sinful Colors Black on Black and Elf Enchanted.


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> OK people, we have one more space remaining for Set Three, and though the adjusted sign-up date has passed, please, please let bellatrix42 know if you might have a potential Inspiration to submit! Remember: there are also five spaces left for Set Four (Aug. 7th sign-up) and four for Set Five (Sept. 7th sign-up) so please do sign up and start thinking about something for your favourite colours, or least-used colours, or end-of-summer (sorry!), or Hallowe'en/Thanksgiving/autumn, or anything at all!


Also, @@oneallmama, @, @@Christa W, and @jbird1175, if you haven't already done so, I'll remind you to please get your images to bellatrix42 via PM by July 25th which is the new Set Three submission date.

If you're thinking about submitting a mani as our sixth Inspiration for Set Three, this means you also have until the 25th to get it to bellatrix, so there's time yet! Please do consider volunteering! Thank-you for all of the wonderful submissions so far in this adventure; I'm definitely inspired by them!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #7*

Time to try two glitters. Like Supreme, I wanted to do something with some sort of additional pattern detail. I tried it knowing that if my glitter pattern really didn't work, I could always cover it with... more glitter!  The larger green &amp; blue (the colours don't show well in these photos; there are also small coppery dots in there) hex glitter is Cult Nails Dance All Night and the platinum one is Essie On A Silver Platter. Honestly, the latter is less of a topper and more of a straight-out polish; it is almost opaque in the one coat here. It does have many glitter types in it, which were hard to get to show in the photos. It also surprised me by having a very golden hue to it as it looks silvery in the bottle. The base under Dance All Night is China Glaze Frostbite and my 'glittery' blue on the other three (six) fingers is Zoya Dream. I used Zoya Timo to create the deep blue accent line.


----------



## Supreme

@@Monika1

I love how your nails turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Great job!


----------



## Monika1

Thank-you to @@Lolo22 for volunteering to submit a mani in honour of a special day! @ please add Lolo22 for Set Three. For reference, Inspiration Set Three:

*Inspiration Set Three*

Please sign up by July 17th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 25th.

1. *Lolo22 * (responses August 11th - 16th)

2. oneallmama

3. prettylights

4. Christa W

5. jbird1175

6. Monika1


----------



## jbird1175

Monika1 said:


> Also, @@oneallmama, @, @@Christa W, and @jbird1175, if you haven't already done so, I'll remind you to please get your images to bellatrix42 via PM by July 25th which is the new Set Three submission date.
> 
> If you're thinking about submitting a mani as our sixth Inspiration for Set Three, this means you also have until the 25th to get it to bellatrix, so there's time yet! Please do consider volunteering! Thank-you for all of the wonderful submissions so far in this adventure; I'm definitely inspired by them!


@@Monika1 - am I also signed up for Set Two? Doesn't that start like, today? I already emailed @@bellatrix my photo for that round but I never heard anything back.


----------



## Lolo22

@@Monika1  Awesome blue mani!!!  Those glitters are beautiful!

I am finally planning to get caught up this weekend.  The problem is that I end up liking my mani and don't want to take it off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We've been having a string of nice sunny days so I was enjoying the color change mani I had.  All set to tackle @@Monika1's green lacey flowery mani now.  I was drawing a blank on what to do but finally came up with an idea that I hope works out.


----------



## Monika1

jbird1175 said:


> @@Monika1 - am I also signed up for Set Two? Doesn't that start like, today? I already emailed @@bellatrix my photo for that round but I never heard anything back.


Hi @@jbird1175, sorry this process isn't clear for you. I'll do my best to clarify here.

Yes, the Set Two Inspirations have been posted, and it is time for people to post their own manis inspired by the Inspirations, AKA Responses, here, to this thread. The Set Two Inspirations are visible on the first post of this thread, in the body of my first message, where at the end bellatrix42 has edited the post to add a spoiler right at the end that contains the composite image with the Set Two submissions from six people. Press the *Spoiler* button to expand to see the image. In case it is hard to find, here is a link to the image (but note this link does not take you to the first post in the thread):

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/uploads/monthly_07_2014/post-94954-0-98648900-1404964547.jpg.

Everyone on MakeupTalk is welcome to post responses to these manis, and as I mentioned, there is no need to sign up (or submit anything) in order to do this, and the responses are simply posted to this thread by members directly. As you can see, we are currently on Image #7, which is the first image of Set Two. It is alright if it will take you a few days to do that one; as you can see, realistically people are busy, and others also have yet to post their Response #7s. Three have been posted as I write this. (Technically, we're now on to the 18th and #8 - I wrote this yesterday but didn't get to posting until today. In any case, members can still post responses to #7 and others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Now, the deadline for submitting an Inspiration mani for the Set Two group was June 21st and they were due to bellatrix42 by June 29th. I think this was far before you even posted here. However, your sign-up to bellatrix42 is listed (also in that first thread post - check under Inspiration Volunteer Sign-Ups) and your image will be used in Set Three. You will see it in the next posted composite image, which will be posted when we are further along on Set Two. If you have submitted two different Inspiration manis to bellatrix42, please confirm this and I will make sure your name is also added for Set Four.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> @@Monika1  Awesome blue mani!!!  Those glitters are beautiful!
> 
> I am finally planning to get caught up this weekend.  The problem is that I end up liking my mani and don't want to take it off!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We've been having a string of nice sunny days so I was enjoying the color change mani I had.  All set to tackle @@Monika1's green lacey flowery mani now.  I was drawing a blank on what to do but finally came up with an idea that I hope works out.


Oh @@Lolo22, I know the feeling; I get attached to my manis too! If I was always perfectly on schedule, and only did these response manis, ever, I suppose that would be no problem as I'd have an entire five days to wear each. Of course that doesn't happen...


----------



## Meggpi

I'm enjoying everyone's manis!  I haven't been participating since I got my Zoya threedom code haul and I like wearing new polish plain--will dive back in next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

You ladies are posting some amazing manis! I'm getting ready to go on a business trip for two weeks and I have to have boring plain polish. I'll get back into doing some fun nail art when I return.


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> You ladies are posting some amazing manis! I'm getting ready to go on a business trip for two weeks and I have to have boring plain polish. I'll get back into doing some fun nail art when I return.


Have a great trip! We'll look forward to seeing your burst of creativity when you're back from two weeks of 'business-appropriate'!


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #5*

Flower Decals. I'm not too fond of how these turned out. I like the colorful 'waterfall' accents but the decals just didn't turn out how I imagined. But anyway, learning =)

Born Pretty Store flower &amp; butterfly decals

*Zoya - Dot (base color)

*Zoya - Gie Gie (second coat for some shimmer)

*Zoya - Kimber (hot pink)

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented (lavendar)

*Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Blue Me Away!

*Butter London - Cheeky Chops (yellow)


----------



## Lolo22

Finally finished set 1! This is my take on @@Monika1's inspiration 6. I stuck with the green and botanical theme and tried some cherry blossoms. Of course they smeared a little but they turned out ok. Used julep Denver.


----------



## Courtnee

beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #6*

I drew inspiration from the angled stamping @@Monika1 did in her mani.

The 'honeycomb' stamps are from BundleMonster plates and I hand painted the little bumblebee and the dashes that follow the little bug =)

*Butter London - Cheeky Chops

*Konad Black (stamping)

*Sinful Colors Black (details)

*Sally Hansen - White Out (Wings &amp; Eyes)


----------



## Lolo22

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #6*
> 
> I drew inspiration from the angled stamping @@Monika1 did in her mani.
> 
> The 'honeycomb' stamps are from BundleMonster plates and I hand painted the little bumblebee and the dashes that follow the little bug =)
> 
> *Butter London - Cheeky Chops
> 
> *Konad Black (stamping)
> 
> *Sinful Colors Black (details)
> 
> *Sally Hansen - White Out (Wings &amp; Eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073649.jpg


That is seriously so cool!!


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #6*
> 
> I drew inspiration from the angled stamping @@Monika1 did in her mani.
> 
> The 'honeycomb' stamps are from BundleMonster plates and I hand painted the little bumblebee and the dashes that follow the little bug =)
> 
> *Butter London - Cheeky Chops
> 
> *Konad Black (stamping)
> 
> *Sinful Colors Black (details)
> 
> *Sally Hansen - White Out (Wings &amp; Eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073649.jpg


Nailed it!!! Seriously OMG this is fantastic!!!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #6*
> 
> I drew inspiration from the angled stamping @@Monika1 did in her mani.
> 
> The 'honeycomb' stamps are from BundleMonster plates and I hand painted the little bumblebee and the dashes that follow the little bug =)
> 
> *Butter London - Cheeky Chops
> 
> *Konad Black (stamping)
> 
> *Sinful Colors Black (details)
> 
> *Sally Hansen - White Out (Wings &amp; Eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073549.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20140720_073649.jpg


So absolutely adorable! And using the yellow some of us have challenges using but really want to do in the summer. Yay! :sunshine:


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Finally finished set 1! This is my take on @@Monika1's inspiration 6. I stuck with the green and botanical theme and tried some cherry blossoms. Of course they smeared a little but they turned out ok. Used julep Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Cherry blossoms on nails are one of my favourite things! There are so many variations out there so it's wonderful to see the colour combination you chose. Green is really nice with this and reminds me of that iced tea can, you know? Congrats on finishing Set One; it's exciting to see everyone getting there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #5*
> 
> Flower Decals. I'm not too fond of how these turned out. I like the colorful 'waterfall' accents but the decals just didn't turn out how I imagined. But anyway, learning =)
> 
> Born Pretty Store flower &amp; butterfly decals
> 
> *Zoya - Dot (base color)
> 
> *Zoya - Gie Gie (second coat for some shimmer)
> 
> *Zoya - Kimber (hot pink)
> 
> *L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented (lavendar)
> 
> *Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Blue Me Away!
> 
> *Butter London - Cheeky Chops (yellow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140719_002218.jpg


Cute! I like both aspects, the waterfall accents and the decal accents, but it does seem like they are two looks in one mani, which makes it quite complex. Are the flowers and the butterfly a different brand?


----------



## Lolo22

Set 2, inspiration #1

Used a Nails Inc. mini that I'm not sure has a name and Julep Max.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Set 2, inspiration #1
> 
> Used a Nails Inc. mini that I'm not sure has a name and Julep Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Very pretty; I really am liking the longer bar glitter in there!


----------



## Courtnee

wow, they are stunning nails, and I loooove that bumblebee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Not to rush anyone, but we're about to head out on vacation, and I'm not sure what kind of computer access we'll have. Here's a closer look and an explanation of inspiration image #8:




I didn't have any really "inspirational" manis to post, and thought it would be fun to challenge our creativity. My husband is an artist, this was drawn on the iPad using the Paper by 53 app. I was looking for interesting colors and textures to see where we all can go with it! I decided to try a watercolor mani. It didn't exactly turn out the way I had it in my head (I didn't have enough sheer blues, and the darker blue wasn't quite sheer enough). The goal is exploration, not perfection, so here you go!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Not to rush anyone, but we're about to head out on vacation, and I'm not sure what kind of computer access we'll have. Here's a closer look and an explanation of inspiration image #8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I didn't have any really "inspirational" manis to post, and thought it would be fun to challenge our creativity. My husband is an artist, this was drawn on the iPad using the Paper by 53 app. I was looking for interesting colors and textures to see where we all can go with it! I decided to try a watercolor mani. It didn't exactly turn out the way I had it in my head (I didn't have enough sheer blues, and the darker blue wasn't quite sheer enough). The goal is exploration, not perfection, so here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great exploration with watercolours! I would be super tempted to stamp that one with a deep green or blue bird or flower image just like I am mine. You'll see what I mean... But sometimes simpler is better!  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At the real nail scale, I image they're really nice to admire right now. I imagine the deeper blue probably stands out more in the pic than it does in reality.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #8*

I decided to focus on the 'pre-storm' clouds in the Inspiration image. I'm really enjoying wearing them like this, but my original plan was to stamp on a deep blue or green bird or flower image to further mirror the original. I think the effect of the clouds is really pretty on the nails though, so I've self-edited (for now) and stopped before I did something I might regret.





I used Gelish Sheek White as my base, with the blue Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle and the muddy teal Essie Vested Interest. They were applied with a sponge and I used no top coat, so the textural aspect is preserved.


----------



## Stitchie

acostakk said:


> Not to rush anyone, but we're about to head out on vacation, and I'm not sure what kind of computer access we'll have. Here's a closer look and an explanation of inspiration image #8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I didn't have any really "inspirational" manis to post, and thought it would be fun to challenge our creativity. My husband is an artist, this was drawn on the iPad using the Paper by 53 app. I was looking for interesting colors and textures to see where we all can go with it! I decided to try a watercolor mani. It didn't exactly turn out the way I had it in my head (I didn't have enough sheer blues, and the darker blue wasn't quite sheer enough). The goal is exploration, not perfection, so here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I loveeee your water color mani!

I think it would look really nice with a flower/bird stamped, perhaps I'll give that a go for mine =)


----------



## lochnessie

Monika1 said:


> And same question goes for you @@lochnessie in terms of lessons learned - what approach was successful for you with the scallops and how did you get them so beautifully even? This is such a very pretty mani with the pinks. 8 Bit Heart is gorgeous; and I like how you maximized it's display area by creating the light accent right on the corner of each nail. It makes for a very refined look.
> 
> Very pretty and elegant! I think sometimes when I'm looking at them to consider purchasing, I'm overly critical of the flower and other decals; I want them to do -everything- for me. So I don't have any decals...
> 
> Here the clean and gorgeous coral fleck polish with the positioning and restraint with the decals does it all. Perfect for a wedding!


Thank you! For my scallops, I had a base mani of 8 Bit Heart, and then I painted a diagonal section of Julep Edith on top of it. I then did dots of 8 Bit Heart, overlapping with Edith, and then finally did the dots of Edith on top. 

On my other mani, I was gifted the decals awhile ago and didn't quite know what to do with them - this is the only set I have. I was impressed with how easy they were to put on, though; I'd like to experiment with more!

Here's my mani for inspiration #6. Every time I saw the picture, I just thought "green on green!" (even though I later learned it was a blue Konad when @@Monika1 explained it), so I stuck with a tone-on-tone stamping. This is a base of ConjuredbyAW Hoverboard, stamped with Octopus Party Nail Lacquer Shore Fire and a plate from the Bundle Monster 2013 set.


----------



## lochnessie

And here's my response for mani #8! I skipped over #7 for tonight, since I'm just not feeling a red - but I'll come back to it soon enough!

This is Maya Cosmetics Robin with a bird nail vinyl from Make it Stick Designs, topped with Pretty &amp; Polished's wax topcoat. I love the small flakes in Robin, and I feel like they go along well with the inspiration colors!


----------



## Esthylove

lochnessie said:


> Thank you! For my scallops, I had a base mani of 8 Bit Heart, and then I painted a diagonal section of Julep Edith on top of it. I then did dots of 8 Bit Heart, overlapping with Edith, and then finally did the dots of Edith on top.
> 
> On my other mani, I was gifted the decals awhile ago and didn't quite know what to do with them - this is the only set I have. I was impressed with how easy they were to put on, though; I'd like to experiment with more!
> 
> Here's my mani for inspiration #6. Every time I saw the picture, I just thought "green on green!" (even though I later learned it was a blue Konad when @@Monika1 explained it), so I stuck with a tone-on-tone stamping. This is a base of ConjuredbyAW Hoverboard, stamped with Octopus Party Nail Lacquer Shore Fire and a plate from the Bundle Monster 2013 set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140721_133256.jpg


This is beautiful! I love the colors together!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> Thank you! For my scallops, I had a base mani of 8 Bit Heart, and then I painted a diagonal section of Julep Edith on top of it. I then did dots of 8 Bit Heart, overlapping with Edith, and then finally did the dots of Edith on top.
> 
> On my other mani, I was gifted the decals awhile ago and didn't quite know what to do with them - this is the only set I have. I was impressed with how easy they were to put on, though; I'd like to experiment with more!
> 
> Here's my mani for inspiration #6. Every time I saw the picture, I just thought "green on green!" (even though I later learned it was a blue Konad when @@Monika1 explained it), so I stuck with a tone-on-tone stamping. This is a base of ConjuredbyAW Hoverboard, stamped with Octopus Party Nail Lacquer Shore Fire and a plate from the Bundle Monster 2013 set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140721_133256.jpg


Wow that's really awesome. Very pretty and fantastically wearable. I have to do more specifically tone-on-tone! Yeah, it was a blue on Giovanna, but because it was a light colour on a fairly dark one, I think despite it being Konad, it's still a bit less than opaque, so it does seem tone-on-tone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OK, so you're just super coordinated with the scallops.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Given the strategy works so well for you, maybe I'll have to try it; we'll see how it goes with getting dots that evenly placed... Congrats on that set!!!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> And here's my response for mani #8! I skipped over #7 for tonight, since I'm just not feeling a red - but I'll come back to it soon enough!
> 
> This is Maya Cosmetics Robin with a bird nail vinyl from Make it Stick Designs, topped with Pretty &amp; Polished's wax topcoat. I love the small flakes in Robin, and I feel like they go along well with the inspiration colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani #8.jpg


Such a pretty blue, and love, love, love the bird with it!


----------



## Stitchie

lochnessie said:


> Thank you! For my scallops, I had a base mani of 8 Bit Heart, and then I painted a diagonal section of Julep Edith on top of it. I then did dots of 8 Bit Heart, overlapping with Edith, and then finally did the dots of Edith on top.
> 
> On my other mani, I was gifted the decals awhile ago and didn't quite know what to do with them - this is the only set I have. I was impressed with how easy they were to put on, though; I'd like to experiment with more!
> 
> Here's my mani for inspiration #6. Every time I saw the picture, I just thought "green on green!" (even though I later learned it was a blue Konad when @@Monika1 explained it), so I stuck with a tone-on-tone stamping. This is a base of ConjuredbyAW Hoverboard, stamped with Octopus Party Nail Lacquer Shore Fire and a plate from the Bundle Monster 2013 set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140721_133256.jpg


^^^Very nice! This mani is so classy =)



lochnessie said:


> And here's my response for mani #8! I skipped over #7 for tonight, since I'm just not feeling a red - but I'll come back to it soon enough!
> 
> This is Maya Cosmetics Robin with a bird nail vinyl from Make it Stick Designs, topped with Pretty &amp; Polished's wax topcoat. I love the small flakes in Robin, and I feel like they go along well with the inspiration colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani #8.jpg


^^^That blue is perfect for the inspiration! Great job! The little bird is just the right touch here.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> ^^^Very nice! This mani is so *classy* =)


@@Stitchie, that is the perfect word to describe @@lochnessie's mani - classy is exactly it! I really love that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

I wish I lived close to you ladies. I'd love some pretty nails for my birthday! Last year the nail lady wasn't happy with me because of what I wanted her to do (which wasn't unreasonable). She got all pissy then told her it was my birthday. Then she snapped right out of it. lol


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration #8, I didn't bother cleaning up since I don't like it lol. Also ignore the black glitter that decided to hang out in my top coat- boo! Used a formula X light blue and GlitterDaze a whole new world glitter topper.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I wish I lived close to you ladies. I'd love some pretty nails for my birthday! Last year the nail lady wasn't happy with me because of what I wanted her to do (which wasn't unreasonable). She got all pissy then told her it was my birthday. Then she snapped right out of it. lol


Yeah, if we all lived close to each other, we could have such fun 'nail' get-togethers! It would be really neat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

beautiful! :wub: :luv: :wub:


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration #8, I didn't bother cleaning up since I don't like it lol. Also ignore the black glitter that decided to hang out in my top coat- boo! Used a formula X light blue and GlitterDaze a whole new world glitter topper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Aww, what don't you like about it? I think I really like the light blue tone and think it would be really nicely enhanced with a royal or navy blue, or even bright orange-red feature. The topper seems to give it a green tinge? Maybe a turquoise feature to match that and get into the 'fishy/mermaid' feel?


----------



## Courtnee

yeah @@Lolo22, it looks pretty. I agree with @@Monika1 , turquoise would be nice on them too. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> Aww, what don't you like about it? I think I really like the light blue tone and think it would be really nicely enhanced with a royal or navy blue, or even bright orange-red feature. The topper seems to give it a green tinge? Maybe a turquoise feature to match that and get into the 'fishy/mermaid' feel?


I've just always thought I look funny with blue polish, it's not rational I know haha! It's such a cool topcoat, definitely a bit green, I just haven't figured out what polish I like it over yet. Thank you though, I do feel very mermaidy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

*Response #9*

Here is my mani inspired by @@Lolo22's edit: correction @@lochnessie's holographic mani. @@lochnessie, which Color Club holographic polish is it that you used - Cloud Nine? As it was, the holographic and flower ideas made me want to try stamping in this mani with a holographic polish onto a cream one. I also stamped onto the holographic polish; and that shows in certain lighting and is better visible by the naked eye than the camera, but it is still quite subtle (you can see a hint of the flowers in these photos). It's my fun little secret and a reason to keep looking at the holo accent.    I feel I've been neglecting my pinks this summer, so pink it was! The main cream is #41 from Kozmic Colours, the accent nail is ILNP Princess Diaries (their first I've tried; it was a three-coater, which surprised me given the hype, honestly, but was a nice holo once I got there), and the stamping was with Color Club Miss Bliss (which I used instead of Princess Diaries because of opacity concerns; I can't make a claim yet on stamping as I didn't test it for stamping).


----------



## Lolo22

@@Monika1 those aren't my nails. I think they were lochnessies?


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> @@Monika1 those aren't my nails. I think they were lochnessies?


Whups! So sorry!


----------



## lochnessie

@@Monika1, no worries! I love what you came up with! I actually used Color Club Cherubic as the base for my inspiration mani. I stamped the flower with a plate out of a Shany set, and then filled in the red-ish color with a sheer "oops" Lucky 13.


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> @@Monika1, no worries! I love what you came up with! I actually used Color Club Cherubic as the base for my inspiration mani. I stamped the flower with a plate out of a Shany set, and then filled in the red-ish color with a sheer "oops" Lucky 13.


Thanks so much! It surprises me that it was Cherubic because I always think of that as a bit orange-coppery rather than pink-lavendar, which is what I somehow see on the nail in the photo. Knowing that it's Cherubic, I do see that in the bottle though. It was a great Inspiration as I had so many ideas for that mani and just had to choose for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Hi everyone!

eta: Sorry I've muddled with this a couple of times. I needed to correct my sign-up list.

This is a reminder that we're still hoping for four more volunteers for Set Four! The current sign-up and mani submission dates are August 7th and 15th, but if you need a bit of extra time for submission, I anticipate we will have some lee-way (about 10 days, like for our last set). This means: please consider submitting a mani! Sign-up now! Your unique ideas will be enjoyed because variety makes this fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Remember we will be doing the Set Four manis in September and early October, so if you're searching for ideas, perhaps the season will inspire you. Of course we're not restricted to season-based ideas.

Our current Set Four Sign-Up List

1. Monika

2. lochnessie

3.

4.

5.

6.

Just checking @@jbird1175 - did you send bellatrix42 one or two Inspiration manis? I just want to check if you are already also submitting/submitted for Set Four. Thanks!

Set Five (our last set) has four open spaces, so please do sign-up if you're interested in inspiring us (maybe again) before this challenge is over. We'll be doing those last manis in October and early November.

And just in case, I'll mention that @ should have your submitted mani for Set Three if you signed up, so she can put them together to post soon. Thank-you to @@oneallmama, @, @@Christa W, @@jbird1175, and @@Lolo22. I'm looking forward to seeing these Set Three Inspiration manis!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #10*

Here is my mani inspired by @'s fantastic green mani. I love this Inspiration as it's a really nice mani bellatrix42, and looks great on your nails; and it gave me a lot of ideas. I kept closer to the original concept in this one than I have with some, but have so many additional mani ideas out of this! The base is China Glaze Refresh-mint. Next, I used the brush that came in the bottle to apply rough stripes of Bondi The Limelight. I used a finer brush to apply LynBDesigns Teal The Cows Come Home. (I wish I'd applied more of this because it doesn't show as much as I would like for such a fantastic colour; I might even apply more stripes of this later.) I then applied 'sticky stripes' of Zoya Meg, Vespa, and Bondi Teal Magnolia and topped with Poshe top coat. By sticky stripes, I mean that I poured out some polish and allowed it to partially dry before applying with a dotting tool by 'stretching' the polish across the nail. It gives a more dimensional effect, but takes some patience. The Zoya polishes worked far better for this, but I should have given even them more time to dry first. On many of the lines I kind of 'bounced' along the nail to get the line rather than having something that would stretch well.


----------



## Monika1

*Inspiration Twelve*

Here is Inspiration #12 in a larger size in case people are interested. I used the Ciaté caviar called Lemon Fizz on my accent nail. The caviar actually stayed on very well with a thick layer of Zoya Armor beneath (actually one layer, followed by a thick wet second layer immediately followed by dumping on the caviar) and nothing on top. I was surprised because of the horror stories of caviar wearing off during an evening out. I didn't top it for fear of smearing the colours on the beads. As it was, the colour ended up wearing off the beads eventually anyway; it might be worthwhile to do a gentle topcoat application for more long-term colour?? I'll show the other hand too just in case the yellow gives some of you some good ideas.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #11*

I found the Inspiration from @ generated so many ideas! I was very excited with what I came up with, and it's admittedly fairly close to the original. I like my 6-dot big flower centres! I think I could create four more, different, manis inspired from Pollysmom's one and still be happy to try it again. 

View attachment 5117
View attachment 5118

This is China Glaze Towel Boy Toy with Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle dots and Zoya America dot flowers with Zoya Timo dot centres.


----------



## NotTheMama

Monika1 said:


> *Response #11*
> 
> I found the Inspiration from @ generated so many ideas! I was very excited with what I came up with, and it's admittedly fairly close to the original. I like my 6-dot big flower centres! I think I could create four more, different, manis inspired from Pollysmom's one and still be happy to try it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is China Glaze Towel Boy Toy with Cult Nails Nakizzle's Shizzle dots and Zoya America dot flowers with Zoya Timo dot centres.


OMG, that is ADORABLE!!

I am so sorry I have been absent, moving &amp; getting the new house together have taken so much more time than I thought it would. My nails were shot from the packing and moving, and now that we're in the new house, I always feel like I should be doing SOMETHING to organize &amp; get stuff put away. I'm almost done, though, so maybe this weekend I'll take some time and have a "me" night and give myself a proper mani.


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> OMG, that is ADORABLE!!
> 
> I am so sorry I have been absent, moving &amp; getting the new house together have taken so much more time than I thought it would. My nails were shot from the packing and moving, and now that we're in the new house, I always feel like I should be doing SOMETHING to organize &amp; get stuff put away. I'm almost done, though, so maybe this weekend I'll take some time and have a "me" night and give myself a proper mani.


We miss you!  I hate the time right after a move getting settled in.  I had my mom staying with us so she did a lot of it when I was working bless her heart.


----------



## Christa W

All of your inspirations are incredible!!!  This challenge was such a cool idea.


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> OMG, that is ADORABLE!!
> 
> I am so sorry I have been absent, moving &amp; getting the new house together have taken so much more time than I thought it would. My nails were shot from the packing and moving, and now that we're in the new house, I always feel like I should be doing SOMETHING to organize &amp; get stuff put away. I'm almost done, though, so maybe this weekend I'll take some time and have a "me" night and give myself a proper mani.


Thank-you! Oh, the moving, so stressful. When we last moved there was some impassioned swearing about never moving again! But we've been here for ages, and -still- haven't unpacked certain boxes. I guess that indicates we really don't need that stuff: books and assorted childhood stuff and other paperwork. Books are a real problem now that everything is online - you invest so much over time into those hardcover and softcover books and now they're worth nothing. I like reading books, but don't know what to do with them!

Yes, you definitely deserve a break! It sounds like you've been doing a really great job, and a creative activity will give you the opportunity to have a fresh outlook on the process. I, on the other hand, need to actually deal with some of the unnecessary clutter and get rid of it.


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration #9. In doing this one I realized I have no silver non-glitter nail polish!! I used the OPI Gwen Stefani chrome but it does NOT work well without the special basecoat. I topped it with CG Stars in my Eyes and drew on some flowers.


----------



## dressupthedog

I'm back with nails that are slightly less nubby and peeling than they have been recently. Here is my response to inspiration 11. I used Nailtini Mai Tai, Squarehue Ipanema, Sephora X Omni, and Art Clue Nail Art Duo in White as well as a dotting tool. It's grey, cloudy, and humid outside, but I was in the mood for something bright and fun.


----------



## acostakk

Vacation has me all off track, but here's my take on inspiration #9:


----------



## dressupthedog

I just realized that I forgot to add details about my green mani (Inspiration 10). It was my first attempt at using a fan brush. I used Zoya Neely, SquareHue Leblon, and Color Club London Calling. It was a messy experiment, but I liked the overall effect. I am planning on trying it again soon.


----------



## Lolo22

bellatrix42 said:


> I just realized that I forgot to add details about my green mani (Inspiration 10). It was my first attempt at using a fan brush. I used Zoya Neely, SquareHue Leblon, and Color Club London Calling. It was a messy experiment, but I liked the overall effect. I am planning on trying it again soon.


Thanks, this helps give me an idea of what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you start with a solid color or was it a gradient?  And then did you use 2 colors with the brush? I definitely want to try this!


----------



## dressupthedog

Lolo22 said:


> Thanks, this helps give me an idea of what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you start with a solid color or was it a gradient? And then did you use 2 colors with the brush? I definitely want to try this!


I started with a solid color. I did this one awhile ago, but I'm 90% sure I used Zoya Neely. I then used the fan brush with the other two colors. I would recommend using colors with high opacity for the colors applied with a fan brush


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration #9. In doing this one I realized I have no silver non-glitter nail polish!! I used the OPI Gwen Stefani chrome but it does NOT work well without the special basecoat. I topped it with CG Stars in my Eyes and drew on some flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I really like the combination and the look of those flowers; the edgy stretched out look of the petals makes for a very chic mani! Is the issue with no specific base the ridges showing through or wear of the polish? Have they made a full-size bottle of that base yet???


----------



## Monika1

bellatrix42 said:


> I'm back with nails that are slightly less nubby and peeling than they have been recently. Here is my response to inspiration 11. I used Nailtini Mai Tai, Squarehue Ipanema, Sephora X Omni, and Art Clue Nail Art Duo in White as well as a dotting tool. It's grey, cloudy, and humid outside, but I was in the mood for something bright and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I love the combination! So bright and fun and cute, and a great antidote to the three days of rain we've been having here!


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> I really like the combination and the look of those flowers; the edgy stretched out look of the petals makes for a very chic mani! Is the issue with no specific base the ridges showing through or wear of the polish? Have they made a full-size bottle of that base yet???


Thanks!! It was weird, it went on like gold leaf or something.  It was very patchy and streaky but not in a nail polish-y way and came right back off with the brush, like it wasn't sticking?  I figured the base coat just made it more chrome-like but I guess it helps the polish stick as well.   My nails don't have any ridges so those lines you see are from the polish.  I just kept piling it on and then the CG sparkle topcoat hid most of the rest of the patchiness. So I think it looks fine in the end, just surprised me with the application.  The flowers were a la sharpie and they smeared off within an hour because I didn't topcoat them, but they were fun.  Left hand was pretty sad though haha!  One of these days I need to enter the world of stamping!

I don't think they ever did make the Lay Down the Base coat in FS, it seemed like the set went on clearance really fast, despite getting good reviews (from what I saw).  I really should try using it under other polishes to see if there's any effect.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Thanks!! It was weird, it went on like gold leaf or something.  It was very patchy and streaky but not in a nail polish-y way and came right back off with the brush, like it wasn't sticking?  I figured the base coat just made it more chrome-like but I guess it helps the polish stick as well.   My nails don't have any ridges so those lines you see are from the polish.  I just kept piling it on and then the CG sparkle topcoat hid most of the rest of the patchiness. So I think it looks fine in the end, just surprised me with the application.  The flowers were a la sharpie and they smeared off within an hour because I didn't topcoat them, but they were fun.  Left hand was pretty sad though haha!  One of these days I need to enter the world of stamping!
> 
> I don't think they ever did make the Lay Down the Base coat in FS, it seemed like the set went on clearance really fast, despite getting good reviews (from what I saw).  I really should try using it under other polishes to see if there's any effect.


It's unfortunate that such a neat polish would ridge/show strokes or have to be piled on to stay without the special base (which I expect doesn't show up as much off camera, anyway). Regardless, it worked out beautifully and the Sharpie art is great! It reminds me I want to try that too; so it's another inspiration for me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog

Set Three is posted!


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #8*

I skipped #7 since it was mine and I'm behind anyway lol

I decided to try something new with this one. I tried to recreate the gorgeous pastel colors in the hummingbird picture by sponging on the polishes.

However, these turned out looking more like globes/maps/planet earth type dealies with the water being blue and the land being green lol If that makes any sense...

(Plus all the talk of Zoya Zuza on the 'Nail Polish you're wearing right now' thread made me want to use it too! haha)

*Butter London - Sprog

*Zoya - Zuza


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #8*
> 
> I skipped #7 since it was mine and I'm behind anyway lol
> 
> I decided to try something new with this one. I tried to recreate the gorgeous pastel colors in the hummingbird picture by sponging on the polishes.
> 
> However, these turned out looking more like globes/maps/planet earth type dealies with the water being blue and the land being green lol If that makes any sense...
> 
> (Plus all the talk of Zoya Zuza on the 'Nail Polish you're wearing right now' thread made me want to use it too! haha)
> 
> *Butter London - Sprog
> 
> *Zoya - Zuza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140805_010743.jpg


I think it's a beautiful colour combination. Sure, now that you mention it, I see the North America, South America atlas view, or maybe instead green and blue checkers, but neither of those ideas detract from it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Zuza adds a nice visual textural effect too.


----------



## acostakk

Inspiration #10! I like it, but it was a bit of a PITA. Base is Sinful Colors Curry Up, yellow is Julep Leila and the green with blue sparkle is Julep Sofia (which did NOT want to "string". Hence the clumps and the PITA-ness)


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Inspiration #10! I like it, but it was a bit of a PITA. Base is Sinful Colors Curry Up, yellow is Julep Leila and the green with blue sparkle is Julep Sofia (which did NOT want to "string". Hence the clumps and the PITA-ness)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This was such a neat Inspiration; greens are gorgeous, and achieving textures (fan brush and 'strings' alike) with a combination of different shades is great. I love the way yours has such a clearly 3-D result! I also like that you created an overall avocado tone!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> This was such a neat Inspiration; greens are gorgeous, and achieving textures (fan brush and 'strings' alike) with a combination of different shades is great. I love the way yours has such a clearly 3-D result! I also like that you created an overall avocado tone!


Now all I can think about is guacamole every time I look at my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

*Inspiration #8*

Holographic Nails! This polish is absolutely stunning! I keep looking at my nails, I’m so memorized by the little rainbows =)

Also I love the name of the Cirque polish! After a The Cure song &lt;3

_*Cirque Colors - Fascination Street_

_*Sephora Formula X - JuJu_


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #8*
> 
> Holographic Nails! This polish is absolutely stunning! I keep looking at my nails, I’m so memorized by the little rainbows =)
> 
> Also I love the name of the Cirque polish! After a The Cure song &lt;3
> 
> _*Cirque Colors - Fascination Street_
> 
> _*Sephora Formula X - JuJu_
> 
> 
> 
> 20140810_194918.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140810_221255.jpg


Ooo that colour and holo is lovely! I really like the chevron accent too. I've been intending to try one, but haven't gotten any vinyls, so it would be challenging to be 'tidy'.


----------



## Lolo22

I'm so behind! And I really failed with #10 so I'm going to come back to it later. Here's my take on inspiration #11. Used julep Blake and shoshanna. The spots are rainbow honey but I can't remember the name.


----------



## dressupthedog

Lolo22 said:


> I'm so behind! And I really failed with #10 so I'm going to come back to it later. Here's my take on inspiration #11. Used julep Blake and shoshanna. The spots are rainbow honey but I can't remember the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Very fun! And happy birthday!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> I'm so behind! And I really failed with #10 so I'm going to come back to it later. Here's my take on inspiration #11. Used julep Blake and shoshanna. The spots are rainbow honey but I can't remember the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Agreed with @bellatrix42; very fun! I love the yellow, the dots are cute, and combining gold with it is something I strangely haven't in most cases considered. I don't know why; the combination is great. :sunshine:


----------



## Monika1

*Response #12*

I had a hard time figuring out what to do in response to my own caviar mani, but settled on dots (kind of like the caviar) of various kinds. This is LynBDesigns Down The Rabbit Hole, which has white large circle glitter and a variety of smaller glitters in hexes tiny dots, and some shards. I added stamped dots (BM-412, Konad Yellow) and what I think of as water ripples (BM-018, Konad Pastel Blue).


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> *Response #12*
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out what to do in response to my own caviar mani, but settled on dots (kind of like the caviar) of various kinds. This is LynBDesigns Down The Rabbit Hole, which has white large circle glitter and a variety of smaller glitters in hexes tiny dots, and some shards. I added stamped dots (BM-412, Konad Yellow) and what I think of as water ripples (BM-018, Konad Pastel Blue).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbit Hole Ripples lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbit Hole Ripples rt.jpg


I am always so impressed with your stamping and layering of the stamps! I've got to practice more =P


----------



## acostakk

Inspiration 11 - I kept meaning to go back and finish/repair the dents and smudges, but time has gotten the better of me

.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I am always so impressed with your stamping and layering of the stamps! I've got to practice more =P


Thank-you! A great benefit of layering is sometimes you can use the next layer on stamping to hide a flub in the previous one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And of course if you're doing a bunch of layers, you can get more practice too. My favourite trick for stamping is lots of topcoat over my base colour, since then if I stamp and don't like it, I can always remove my stamp without messing up the base and having to restart entirely.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Inspiration 11 - I kept meaning to go back and finish/repair the dents and smudges, but time has gotten the better of me
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I love the idea of the bordered stars (starfish?)! What is that lovely periwinkle blue colour?


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> I love the idea of the bordered stars (starfish?)! What is that lovely periwinkle blue colour?


Sinful Colors Violets are Blue. It has a lovely shimmer to it. I may revisit the idea when we get to the Little Mermaid inspiration (ChristaW I believe?). I had a fun idea in my head, but my baby started kinder and I've been traumatized. Now it's chipped from stress cleaning and has to come off.


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> *Inspiration #8*
> 
> Holographic Nails! This polish is absolutely stunning! I keep looking at my nails, I’m so memorized by the little rainbows =)
> 
> Also I love the name of the Cirque polish! After a The Cure song &lt;3
> 
> _*Cirque Colors - Fascination Street_
> 
> _*Sephora Formula X - JuJu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140810_194918.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140810_221255.jpg


Your nails are ALWAYS perfect! I love that color on you! How did you do the chevron?


----------



## Monika1

*Happy Birthday Response!*

Happy Birthday Lolo22! :flowers:

This mani, with LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited, I considered stamping with a bright orange, so waited, and then I decided not to, so sorry it's a bit belated. The holo shimmer is so much fun on this it's staying on for a week.


----------



## Stitchie

Esthylove said:


> Your nails are ALWAYS perfect! I love that color on you! How did you do the chevron?


lol thank you! I try to keep them in decent shape as much as I can.

I have been using vinyl nail decals I purchased from Etsy seller, MakeItStickDesigns. They're the large sized ones.

I had previously purchased zig-zag scissors and though I'd cut Scotch tape or Painters tape as stencils, but that failed horribly so these vinyls have been a great help!


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> *Happy Birthday Response!*
> 
> Happy Birthday Lolo22! :flowers:
> 
> This mani, with LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited, I considered stamping with a bright orange, so waited, and then I decided not to, so sorry it's a bit belated. The holo shimmer is so much fun on this it's staying on for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!.jpg


Now that's a pretty holo!


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> *Happy Birthday Response!*
> 
> Happy Birthday Lolo22! :flowers:
> 
> This mani, with LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited, I considered stamping with a bright orange, so waited, and then I decided not to, so sorry it's a bit belated. The holo shimmer is so much fun on this it's staying on for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!.jpg


OMG that is so beautiful!!


----------



## acostakk

Inspiration 12!

Avon Art Orange and a foil I picked up on clearance eons ago. It's sort of cheating, but sort of not as I am foil-application challenged. So being inspired to actually busting one out and use it is great (and I only ruined three trying to get it on)


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Now that's a pretty holo!





Lolo22 said:


> OMG that is so beautiful!!


Thanks you two! Agreed, so nice; I can't take the credit for that, but I love the orange-blue-purple intensity that is revealed in the sun!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Inspiration 12!
> 
> Avon Art Orange and a foil I picked up on clearance eons ago. It's sort of cheating, but sort of not as I am foil-application challenged. So being inspired to actually busting one out and use it is great (and I only ruined three trying to get it on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Stunning! Hmm, I have only two nails worth of a wee sample and no experience. I wonder if I'd manage to get anything on my nails!


----------



## Lolo22

I'm skipping around a little bit but here's inspiration 13. I got this color from my summer swap buddy and I'm sooo in love with it! Sephora X wavelength.


----------



## Christa W

Hey friends!!  Sorry I've been super absent on doing these inspirations but I am just having a rough few months health wise and I just haven't been up to even painting my nails period.  I have had naked fingers and toes for over a week now. 

So I wanted to share a larger image of my inspiration.  The fun "challenge" on this one is creating decals or colored in stamping.  This was done using the stamping decal method.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Hey friends!!  Sorry I've been super absent on doing these inspirations but I am just having a rough few months health wise and I just haven't been up to even painting my nails period.  I have had naked fingers and toes for over a week now.
> 
> So I wanted to share a larger image of my inspiration.  The fun "challenge" on this one is creating decals or colored in stamping.  This was done using the stamping decal method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mermaid mani 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mermaid mani 1.jpg


I really hope things improve for you! It's nice to do something creative as a distraction from frustrating health challenges, but there's obviously no point in overdoing it just to post manis. So I totally understand and am pulling for you.

This is such an amazing and adorable mani. I'm so impressed by the detail and the adorable critters. I look forward to seeing more when you're feeling better. I think I'll be a bit delayed in this response as I swapped my order a bit (as I'm still thinking about what to do), but I'm glad to have the push to finally use this technique!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> I'm skipping around a little bit but here's inspiration 13. I got this color from my summer swap buddy and I'm sooo in love with it! Sephora X wavelength.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This is a great colour too! It's wonderful to enjoy these shimmery pinks unadorned as much as with nail art in the heat of summer.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #15*

While I continue to brainstorm on Christa W's Little Mermaid mani, I chose to focus on the idea of moon placement from jbird1175's super-accurate &amp; summery Inspiration. Instead of painting the remaining space, I stamped it, and experimented with larger and smaller moons on one hand (I like the index and pinky). I tried to be consistent on the other, but that didn't quite work - I need more practice with the placement and polish density,  but obviously, this gave me practice!   My conclusion is that on my nails I prefer a less-than-quarter-sized or half-or-greater sized moon to a one-third size moon. My cuticle areas are of different shapes, and I find the resulting asymmetry of the convex shape emphasizes that more in certain proportions than others, or, maybe I'm just being fussy. This is Zoya Miranda PixieDust with stamping with Pueen01 in Konad White and then top coat in Cult Nails Charlatan. These stamps are generally too small for my nails; I triple stamped the thumbs, but you can see the unstamped edge on the middle finger due to the angle in the photo. Creating a moon solves the length issue though, so that is a great idea inspired by jbird1175 for future use of these plates. Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> Hi polish-loving people!
> 
> I posted my last 30 Manis Marathon (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/126767-30-manis-marathon-2013/?hl=%20challenge) mani only very recently, but we haven't had this kind of thing on here for a while. And Jay @@JC327 mentioned an interest in doing another one. I'm interested in doing another -slow- one! So I'm all for input from here from folks with experience; here is my idea:
> 
> So - What do you think of doing another _moderately and reasonably s l o w - paced _marathon (every 4 or 5 days, so it would take four or five months, but not be a huge personal time-commitment or nail-health pressure?) where the 30 inspirations are people's submitted manis from here? The inspirations could be manis that are one straight cream colour, or a shimmer, or a glitter, or any other sort of polish, or they could be manis with nail art of some sort too. I think there could be plenty of flexibility in taking an inspiration from complex to simple by choosing one colour from a mani, or interpreting a mani with rhinestones (which I don't have, for example) from 3D to 2D by using polish to represent them, etc. and from simple to complex by adding variations of colour, stamping, or 3D elements. I think it would be fun!
> 
> If there's interest, here's the new thread. I haven't done anything like this before, so if someone is interested in helping with collecting and putting together the inspirations into an image that would be great. I'm thinking of something where you could see all the inspiration thumbnails, but then could also see/zoom in on? the specific 'inspiration of the 4/5 days' as well.
> 
> So, the first thing would be to collect some (well, thirty) inspirations. We'll see how many are interested in submitting, and can then do one or two or more! per person. I reserve a spot! I'll see how we do on collecting the inspirations and then we can set up a start-time. Beginners are definitely most welcome, both for inspiration submission and for marathon participation! And I look forward to input and advice from everyone!
> 
> If you're planning to submit an inspiration mani, please let me know! I'll let you know how to send them. I'll post updates on this challenge here, and am thinking it would be nice to get started in two weeks (or less if possible).
> 
> Thoughts people?
> 
> *The rest of the post has been edited by @*
> 
> Welcome to the 30 Inspiration Nail Art Challenge 2014! I am so excited to get this under way. I am adding the inspiration images, FAQ, schedule, and other information to this post so that everyone can find it easily.
> 
> _Side note: Does anyone know how to change spoiler titles on the new MUT? I knew how to do it before the site switch, but I can't figure it out. I am putting the various topics in this thread under spoiler tags to keep the scrolling to a minimum. _
> 
> @@Monika1 has been doing a fantastic job at getting this marathon going. Feel free to ask myself (bellatrix42) or Monika any questions you might have. Remember, anyone with any skill level is welcome to join us and even submit an inspiration at any time. We would love to have you!
> 
> For those of you interested in submitting an inspiration mani: Please don't hesitate! Your manicure doesn't have to be immaculate or fancy. An inspiration can pretty much be anything. Think colors, patterns, nail art techniques, textures, finishes, themes, or anything else you might imagine.
> 
> We have a hashtag! To find our fab manis or post one of your own, use _*#30MUTmanis*_
> 
> *Frequently Asked Questions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Who Can Participate?*: Everyone who is a MakeupTalk member in good standing.
> 
> *I'm not an experienced nail artist. Can I still do this?*: Absolutely! The inspirations will be of varying levels of complexity, using various polishes and techniques. You could be inspired by the most complex dark and light blue striped/stamped/dotted/bedazzled manicure and choose one aspect that you like, for example the blue colour family. And you could post a beautiful all-one-blue mani in response. Or take the bedazzled aspect and post an all-silver glitter mani in response. Or grab a toothpick and try your hand at your very first dotticure!
> 
> *Can I submit an inspiration if I am a beginner?*: Yes, please! Your creative colour or design choices will be a great source for inspiration too.
> 
> *Can I submit something I found online?*: I'd rather you submit your own creation. We don't always know if someone who has posted something on their own site would be happy if you re-posted it.
> 
> *Can I sign up for posting an inspiration mani later in this challenge?*: Yes. We will be posting a sign-up sheet for people who are interested in submitting inspirations. For next month, we would like to have our volunteers for the 7th of the month; with their mani photographs submitted to @bellatrix42 by the 15th of the month; and the image with the six photographs will be up by the 20th of the month to give everyone time to plan their inspired manis. [eta: I'll keep you posted on exact dates; this might change. -M]
> 
> *How often will I be expected to create a new mani?*: This is a casual activity for your enjoyment. We intend to be posting five sets of six inspiration manis every thirty (30) days (month). The idea is that you will have five (5) days for each new mani, and participants will generally be posting their manis for a particular inspiration in the five days after the 'post date' for that mani. And if you're quick on your calculations, you'll notice the 30 manis will be done over a relaxed five-month span. The dates will be on a chart for reference. But if you are busy, there is no harm in posting your mani a bit later; and you are welcome to join in the challenge once it has already started.
> 
> *What do you mean by inspiration mani?:* Sometimes I see a mani online that inspires me to create my own version of it. In this activity, 30 people (or fewer if they submit more than one) will submit manis over a period of five months so that we can use their creations as a source of inspiration for our own manis. It will be fun for the submitter to see all of the manicures derived creatively from their manicure. I got the idea to suggest this challenge from folks in the "Nail polish you're wearing right now?" thread (www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/13191-nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now) when I posted a mani and @Stitchie and others commented on their interest in using it as a creative point of departure for their own nail art. Here is my nude-base mani 'inspiration' and @Stitchie's mint-blue-base mani in response to it.
> 
> /monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-12120500-1402012574.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-12120500-1402012574.jpg /monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-83059900-1402012590.jpg">/monthly_06_2014/post-102805-0-83059900-1402012590.jpg
> 
> *What if I have more questions?:* Please don't hesitate to ask them right here in the thread or send a message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schedule*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *          *
> 
> _Our schedule has been set. We will be doing new manis every 5 days. A new set of inspiration manis submitted by MUT members will be posted once a month, mid month._
> 
> *First Set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of June 9th*
> 
> *SET ONE*
> 
> June 13th to 17th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #1
> 
> June 18th to 22nd                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #2
> 
> June 23rd to 27th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #3
> 
> June 28th to July 2nd                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #4
> 
> July 3rd to 7th                                      Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #5
> 
> *Second set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 4th*
> 
> July 8th to 12th                                    Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #6
> 
> *SET TWO*
> 
> July 13th to 17th                                Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #7
> 
> July 18th to 22nd                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #8
> 
> July 23rd to 27th                                 Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #9
> 
> July 28th to August 1st                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #10
> 
> *Third set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of July 30th*
> 
> August 2nd to 6th                               Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #11
> 
> August 7th to 11th                              Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #12
> 
> *SET THREE*
> 
> August 11th to 16th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #13
> 
> August 17th to 21st                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #14
> 
> *Fourth set of 6 Inspirations posted - Week of August 25th*
> 
> August 22nd to 26th                           Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #15
> 
> August 27th to 31st                            Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #16
> 
> September 1st to 5th                         Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #17
> 
> September 6th to 10th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #18
> 
> *SET FOUR*
> 
> September 11th to 15th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #19
> 
> September 16th to 20th                     Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #20
> 
> *Fifth set of 6 Inspirations Posted - Week of September 20th*
> 
> September 21st to 25th                    Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #21
> 
> September 26th to 30th                   Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #22
> 
> October 1st to 5th                            Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #23
> 
> October 6th to 10th                          Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #24
> 
> *SET FIVE*
> 
> October 11th to 15th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #25
> 
> October 16th to 20th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #26
> 
> October 21st to 25th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #27
> 
> October 26th to 30th                       Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #28
> 
> October 31st to November 4th        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #29
> 
> November 5th to 9th                        Post manis inspired by: Inspiration #30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Volunteer Sign Ups*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *          *
> 
> _We would love you to submit an inspiration manicure for our marathon! We are looking for a total of 30 manicures. There may be room for members to submit multiple manis. To sign up, post in this thread with the set you would like to sign up for and tag @ or send bellatrix42 a message and your name will be edited into this post. If you do volunteer to submit a mani, please send bellatrix42 your inspiration mani picture before the deadline for your chosen set. Thank you to all of our volunteers in advance!_
> 
> _Inspiration mani submissions can involve any colours or textures of polish or nail art materials guided by your ideas or environment. Please submit a picture of your own mani rather than submitting someone else's photo. You may draw inspiration from a mani you have seen before._
> 
> *Inspiration Set One*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. Monika1
> 
> 3. pollysmom
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lolo22
> 
> 6. jesemiaud
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> Please sign up by June 21st &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by June 29th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. bellatrix42
> 
> 3. stitchie
> 
> 4. pollysmom
> 
> 5. lochnessie
> 
> 6. acostakk
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> Please sign up by July 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by July 15th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. oneallmama
> 
> 3. prettylights
> 
> 4. Christa W
> 
> 5. jbird1175
> 
> 6. lolo22
> 
> *Inspiration Set Four*
> 
> Please sign up by August 17th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by August 20th.
> 
> 1. Monika1
> 
> 2. lochnessie
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> *Inspiration Set Five*
> 
> Please sign up by September 7th &amp; submit photo(s) to bellatrix42 by September 15th.
> 
> 1. Courtnee ♥’s ...
> 
> 2. Monika1
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5.
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspirations!*
> 
> *Inspiration Set One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Set Two*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Inspiration Set Three*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set3.jpg


Hi folks,

I've really been enjoying all of your manis, and this has been going well; there have been 74 submitted response manis to date!!! We have three beautiful composite images of Inspiration manis put together by bellatrix42, and if all goes well, by the end we'll have five! I know that we're all busy and sometimes that means we're doing these manis on our own timelines, which is totally fine. We set out from the start with that built-in flexibility so everyone can enjoy this challenge. If you haven't participated yet and you're reading this, you're welcome to join in on the fun. Be inspired by a mani from any of Set #1, #2, or #3, and post your response mani based on the Inspiration!

Soon enough it will be time for bellatrix42 to start putting together and posting our Set Four. As we have only two names listed for Set #4 submissions, this is a reminder to please consider volunteering to submit an original mani as an Inspiration for Set #4 or #5! To get the ball rolling, I volunteer to submit another. We currently have:

*Set Four*

1. Monika1

2. lochnessie

3. Monika1 &lt;&lt; newly added

4.

5.

6.

*Set Five*

1. Courtnee &lt;3's

2. Monika1

3.

4.

5.

6.

Please do consider submitting for one of the seven remaining slots. Your idea is sure to stimulate creative ideas in others and it's neat to see what people come up with based on your idea. Experience is not required, and I think we'll update the schedule so there will be time to volunteer and submit for Set #4 until the end of August. I'll update this after verifying with bellatrix42. Thanks!


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration #12. I didn't have caviar beads so I used my Nail Rock pink glitter pot and DL I'm a Star as accent nails. Essie Fiji was the main color.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration #12. I didn't have caviar beads so I used my Nail Rock pink glitter pot and DL I'm a Star as accent nails. Essie Fiji was the main color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I really like the effect on your ring finger - is that the glitter pot glitter?


----------



## Monika1

*Response #14*

OK, I tried. It's my very first attempt at doing stamping with this technique, and it's a bit of a train wreck. Interestingly enough, the 'main' 'leaf-stem painted' strategy I used (on both index and middle fingers) doesn't look too bad at a distance, though it is messy-looking up close. The pattern with only the berries filled in (on one pinky) may look a bit better up close, but it's not interesting at a distance as all you might possibly see is four red unevenly spaced dots. Since I figured I need practice with all aspects of this, I decided to forge on, even after 1) I used a top coat for the base of the decal that was too thick and curled as it dried on the plastic (_note: do not use a thick top coat - especially not a mix of left-over Poshe and Nubar Diamont poured together into a bottle; very thick! - as it will cause your decal base to curl as the top coat dries {in case you're curious, the mix works fine as a fast-dry top coat under normal circumstances})_; 2) I stamped with an image on the image plate that had a very fine pattern with thin lines (_note: don't use fine patterns unless you're coordinated enough to fill them, and happen to have a good fine brush on hand, or are planning a deliberate 'messy' look??_); 3) I used thick acrylic paints that I couldn't control with the brush I had on hand; 4) I tried a 'water-colour' look that didn't work on a few of my decals, and made a mess of painting the stem on another; and 5) I got bubbles under my decals when I applied them (_you all know this: don't mix two top coats that don't agree - I tried using a thinner top coat on the nail under the decal to help it stick, and a thicker quick-dry top coat on top of the decal to melt it down as my decals were super-thick due to the top coat I originally used to make them_).

I'm posting it anyway. Not all experiments work out, and I could always fix the worst decals with 'accent nails'. Yup, I'm pleasantly surprised with how well China Glaze Optical Illusion goes with For Audrey.  I'll get better at this eventually. A bit more patience with all of the steps would help...


----------



## Monika1

*Response #16*

Dear @@oneallmama, thank-you so much for your beautiful inspiration! (Hers is visible here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/index.php?app=core&amp;module=attach&amp;section=attach&amp;attach_rel_module=post&amp;attach_id=5683.) Did you do your patterns using stamping or did you actually use a Sharpie to draw them? I'm sure there are others who are curious to learn about your polishes and strategy for the Inspiration. The subtlety of black detail on charcoal-black is beautiful! I wouldn't have come up with mine without your Inspiration.

My response here I did with a main colour of Color Club Beyond, from their Halo Hues collection. The accent nail is China Glaze Optical Illusion - I wasn't confident on how well the stamping would show in real life vs. what I would see with a camera, so I wanted an accent nail with more contrast. I stamped with Pueen 64 (Buffet Collection) and Le Chat (Dare To Wear regular polish) Black Velvet. I love how crisp the lines are with Black Velvet. Yes, when people look at this they gravitate to the Optical Illusion - black rose contrast (and the glitter in OI that sparkles through), but I really appreciate that intriguing black-charcoal combination. It's most fun to watch in the sun. :sunshine:


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> I really like the effect on your ring finger - is that the glitter pot glitter?


Yeah, ring finger was just the glitter from the glitter pot.  Got a good 4 days out of it!

OMG Monika I lovvvvvvvvvvee your black/silver holo with the roses.  That is amazing!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Yeah, ring finger was just the glitter from the glitter pot.  Got a good 4 days out of it!
> 
> OMG Monika I lovvvvvvvvvvee your black/silver holo with the roses.  That is amazing!


What do you mean... 'just' the glitter from the glitter pot? I've never tried doing that myself, and it looks great on your nails!

Thanks so much @@Lolo22 for your comments! I'm so happy I tried something like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I look forward to seeing everyone else's interpretation of oneallmama's mani too, and hope that those who haven't had a chance to post recently will have a chance to resume doing any of these manis whenever life calms down a bit and they can. I'm really glad you're posting yours. :flowers:


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> What do you mean... 'just' the glitter from the glitter pot? I've never tried doing that myself, and it looks great on your nails!
> 
> Thanks so much @@Lolo22 for your comments! I'm so happy I tried something like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I look forward to seeing everyone else's interpretation of oneallmama's mani too, and hope that those who haven't had a chance to post recently will have a chance to resume doing any of these manis whenever life calms down a bit and they can. I'm really glad you're posting yours. :flowers:


It's basically just super fine loose glitter in a little pot. You put a coat of polish on (Nail Rock kits come with one, but any polish would work), wait a few seconds and dip your wet nail in the glitter. It looks a lot like the pixie dusts IMO but it has a smoother texture. They are really fun and remove way easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you ever see any, pick one up! You'd like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration 13 of my own mani. I actually don't have any other holo polishes so I just went with purple color. I had a friends wedding to go to this weekend so I wanted to be SUPER sparkly!





This is Glitter Guilty Frozen topped with Bright Like a Diamond (because not enough glitter haha) and julep Rosa accent nails.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration 13 of my own mani. I actually don't have any other holo polishes so I just went with purple color. I had a friends wedding to go to this weekend so I wanted to be SUPER sparkly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> This is Glitter Guilty Frozen topped with Bright Like a Diamond (because not enough glitter haha) and julep Rosa accent nails.


Beautiful mani! I really like both Frozen, with all the pretty glitters and the bluey-purple tone, and Rosa, which is spectacular as an accent. These shades of purple are so great, and super together!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #17*

Since my original Inspiration mani for this one is a bit wild or unusual, I figured, why hold back? This is a base of Zoya Hudson (accent nail base is LynBDesigns Don't Torture Me) with _three_ stamping patterns in different colours. Except for one thumb, it's bottom to top: Konad Pastel Blue with Pueen 58, OPI Gift Cards For Everyone with Pueen 54 (this grid represents the string art for me), and Konad Violet Pearl with Pueen 57. The top was originally going to be in yellow, but I found it muddied the look as the yellow wasn't opaque enough. To include it, I would need a yellow base, or would need to add it with a dotting tool, which makes thicker dots than I get with the stamping.


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks,

I'm letting you know were actively looking for people who would like to submit manis for Set Four! Right now we have one listed from @@lochnessie and two from me, and though I do have a few alternate manis out there that could be used to fill in the other spaces, that could potentially be quite boring! And does anyone really want to see a pedicure...

So please, please, please make this more interesting and submit something you've done! I'm looking at you who have previously put yourself out there - thank-you! - any creative inspirations you have are gladly received @, @@Lolo22, @@jesemiaud, @, @@Stitchie, @@disconik, @@lochnessie, @@acostakk, @@oneallmama, @, @@Christa W, @jbird1175; and if you haven't done this please don't be shy; I think most of us are really enjoying seeing what people create with our manis as a starting point, @, @@bonita22, @@Supreme, @@Meggpi, @@Esthylove, and @STORM03 ^.^. Perfection is an impossibility, so don't worry if you see things you'd like to improve on a mani. That can be for a future iteration - maybe even when you create your response to your own inspiration!

.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm letting you know were actively looking for people who would like to submit manis for Set Four! Right now we have one listed from @@lochnessie and two from me, and though I do have a few alternate manis out there that could be used to fill in the other spaces, that could potentially be quite boring! And does anyone really want to see a pedicure...
> 
> So please, please, please make this more interesting and submit something you've done! I'm looking at you who have previously put yourself out there - thank-you! - any creative inspirations you have are gladly received @, @@Lolo22, @@jesemiaud, @, @@Stitchie, @@disconik, @@lochnessie, @@acostakk, @@oneallmama, @, @@Christa W, @jbird1175; and if you haven't done this please don't be shy; I think most of us are really enjoying seeing what people create with our manis as a starting point, @, @@bonita22, @@Supreme, @@Meggpi, @@Esthylove, and @STORM03 ^.^. Perfection is an impossibility, so don't worry if you see things you'd like to improve on a mani. That can be for a future iteration - maybe even when you create your response to your own inspiration!
> 
> .


I really want a stamping kit. What is a good brand? I'd post them on here if I didn't have to try and paint it on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I really want a stamping kit. What is a good brand? I'd post them on here if I didn't have to try and paint it on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OK, stamping-wise there is the nail art &amp; stamping thread where that is discussed, but the key things you need are a stamper, scraper, image plates, and opaque polish that works for stamping. You do not need any sort of stamping machine. Many people like Konad products for stamping. Their Princess Polish and Special Polish are both stamping polishes with high opacity that are good for stamping. However, if you have a decent polish collection, odds are you have several already that will work well. Some bloggers have long lists of 'stamp-worthy' polishes; they include the Sally Hansen InstaDri line, Zoya Trixie, many opaque one-coat shimmer and holo polishes, Mundo de Unas (which I haven't tried) among probably hundreds of others. If you have longer nails, you should always look carefully at the sizes of the full-nail images on the image plates to make sure the images will be useful to you. If you vary your nail length, you can also use the standard Bundle Monster and Pueen, Konad (more expensive  than the former), etc. images that are not super-long, and of course you can use them in creative ways no matter what your nail length. Some of the bigger full-nail image plate brands include MoYou and Messy Mansion, but measure your own nails and check. Of course there are also individual smaller images on many plates that you can use in many ways. In terms of stamper and scraper, most of them are fine. Some are worried about scratching their image plates so prefer a plastic scraper (or even an old store or credit card - yay, free!). I still personally prefer the metal scraper. Those with longer nails will want an XL stamper to do full-nail stamps, and super soft stampers are currently popular (they are useful for stamping longer nails, but pick up dust really easily). Right now I still use my Konad two-way stamper the most. It would be considered a fairly firm stamper. Whew! Lots of detail elsewhere on all of this, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

@@Esthylove, my other comment is of course there are many things you can do without stamping, like saran-wrap or sponge nail art, taping (even with Scotch tape), glitters, stickers, decals painted on plastic rather than the nails, polish strings, water marbling, and dotting, etc. Those are all interesting to try too.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #18*

I used the teal, yellow, orange, and dot ideas from prettylights' Inspiration to create this one and it was exciting to go into a different colour palette than I have previously considered. I also did quite a bit of filing and a gel base change since my previous mani. Can you believe I had been wearing the same Gelish Sheek White base since about July 21st, with just a few minor fixes? Six weeks. Amazing! Yes, there had been a lot of nail growth, but the tips of the nails (the part that is most fragile for me) other than thumb and index finger were still protected! I touched up tips on those two on the dominant hand twice. I ended up applying Red Carpet Manicure Camera Shy. It is described as a peach sheer, but it's so sheer that three coats later my nails' colour is barely changed. Since my nails looked quite natural, I figured I should take advantage of it in the design.

I topped Camera Shy with Zoya Anchor base coat, and topped that with the sheer tinted topcoat OPI I Can Teal You Love Me. (It's quite sheer at one coat and I might like it better with more coats; live and learn.) I stamped that with ILNP Admire Me using Pueen 55. I tried ILNP Washing Ashore first, but it seemed dull for the stamping effect, so I liked Admire Me better. After that, I added some dots in Bondi Chasing the Sun and Zoya Solange. I have some ideas for this still, but here it is for now.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> OK, stamping-wise there is the nail art &amp; stamping thread where that is discussed, but the key things you need are a stamper, scraper, image plates, and opaque polish that works for stamping. You do not need any sort of stamping machine. Many people like Konad products for stamping. Their Princess Polish and Special Polish are both stamping polishes with high opacity that are good for stamping. However, if you have a decent polish collection, odds are you have several already that will work well. Some bloggers have long lists of 'stamp-worthy' polishes; they include the Sally Hansen InstaDri line, Zoya Trixie, many opaque one-coat shimmer and holo polishes, Mundo de Unas (which I haven't tried) among probably hundreds of others. If you have longer nails, you should always look carefully at the sizes of the full-nail images on the image plates to make sure the images will be useful to you. If you vary your nail length, you can also use the standard Bundle Monster and Pueen, Konad (more expensive  than the former), etc. images that are not super-long, and of course you can use them in creative ways no matter what your nail length. Some of the bigger full-nail image plate brands include MoYou and Messy Mansion, but measure your own nails and check. Of course there are also individual smaller images on many plates that you can use in many ways. In terms of stamper and scraper, most of them are fine. Some are worried about scratching their image plates so prefer a plastic scraper (or even an old store or credit card - yay, free!). I still personally prefer the metal scraper. Those with longer nails will want an XL stamper to do full-nail stamps, and super soft stampers are currently popular (they are useful for stamping longer nails, but pick up dust really easily). Right now I still use my Konad two-way stamper the most. It would be considered a fairly firm stamper. Whew! Lots of detail elsewhere on all of this, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was looking at the Konad one a few months ago on amazon but never ended up buying it. I think i'd like it if I practiced at it. I think a lot of the looks are cute and would like to mess around with it. Because glitter is getting tiring. I'd like to be more trendy! I have really small hands and my nails usually aren't longer than the tip of my finger. So I will keep that in mind when I'm picking which to get!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I was looking at the Konad one a few months ago on amazon but never ended up buying it. I think i'd like it if I practiced at it. I think a lot of the looks are cute and would like to mess around with it. Because glitter is getting tiring. I'd like to be more trendy! I have really small hands and my nails usually aren't longer than the tip of my finger. So I will keep that in mind when I'm picking which to get!


That's great! The smaller nail size gives you a lot of flexibility. It means that any plates could work for you. The only other minor consideration is what kind of scale of patterns you like. With smaller nails, there will be some images that are scaled to a point where you see only part of an image on each nail, which may or may not appeal to you. I find I like the finer detailed repeating images when my nails are shorter, but obviously some really like the pieced large-scale image look too. It's the difference between something like this (which I personally prefer):




and this (where the scale is large for the nail and the image pattern does not repeat on the nail as a result; I prefer the former):


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> That's great! The smaller nail size gives you a lot of flexibility. It means that any plates could work for you. The only other minor consideration is what kind of scale of patterns you like. With smaller nails, there will be some images that are scaled to a point where you see only part of an image on each nail, which may or may not appeal to you. I find I like the finer detailed repeating images when my nails are shorter, but obviously some really like the pieced large-scale image look too. It's the difference between something like this (which I personally prefer):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giovanna flrs rt.jpg
> 
> and this (where the scale is large for the nail and the image pattern does not repeat on the nail as a result; I prefer the former):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large floral rt.jpg


Ooooooooh I like them both! Maybe I'll get some of both and see which I like better if I end up getting one!


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my inspiration 14(?) of the little mermaid mani. I don't do stamping so I went with a sea theme and tried to do a rainbow fish. I think it turned ok, though my left hand is a little crooked. I painted the fish on bubble wrap and then transferred them to my nails.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Here's my inspiration 14(?) of the little mermaid mani. I don't do stamping so I went with a sea theme and tried to do a rainbow fish. I think it turned ok, though my left hand is a little crooked. I painted the fish on bubble wrap and then transferred them to my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That looks awesome. I really like both fish and think they look super! Fish move around, so it's like they're swimming! The scales are really fantastic. I always admire the hand-done nail art a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> That looks awesome. I really like both fish and think they look super! Fish move around, so it's like they're swimming! The scales are really fantastic. I always admire the hand-done nail art a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, and true- I'll just say he's swimming! I think this is the first time EVER that my right hand looks better than the left haha. I definitely admire your guys' stamping skills! I've always been curious to try it but I think I like the imperfectness of doing designs by hand. I have to credit you for telling me about the bubble wrap trick, it opens up so much more detailed designs!! I don't think the rainbow fish would've turned out well at all if I did it directly on the nail.


----------



## Monika1

Hi folks! @ will be posting our set #4 soon, but in case you're anxious to start creating, here is one of the Inspiration manis in this set (not necessarily the first in the order) to give you a start on your next response mani.




New original submissions for the fall/winter Set Five will also be enthusiastically received! Please do sign up for set five! 31 Mani Challenge creations are welcome as Inspirations too!


----------



## JC327

Finally joining this thread. I still have a lot to catch up on. Just wanted to submit my first mani. Set 1 inspiration 1.




Zoya hazel, the two accent fingers are Zoya rocky and the dots Zoya kimber with a smaller silver dot.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Finally joining this thread. I still have a lot to catch up on. Just wanted to submit my first mani. Set 1 inspiration 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Zoya hazel, the two accent fingers are Zoya rocky and the dots Zoya kimber with a smaller silver dot.


That's wonderful. Welcome; I'm so happy that you're going for it! This mani is so pretty, and I love love love Hazel on you. It's just gorgeous. I might be inspired by your mani here for the blue in the 31 Day Challenge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> That's wonderful. Welcome; I'm so happy that you're going for it! This mani is so pretty, and I love love love Hazel on you. It's just gorgeous. I might be inspired by your mani here for the blue in the 31 Day Challenge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  I endend up using Hazel on my toes too. Cant wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Monika1

*Response '#19'*

When I did the mani in fall colours as the Inspiration 4.x, I was so very impressed by the orange colours I had as options in my stash, and was looking forward to using them. I also strongly considered throwing some owls into the mix even for the Inspiration mani. I kept it simpler (you could absolutely do something along those - the Inspiration -  abstract lines with a toothpick or trimmed craft brush) and left out the stamping so hopefully it would be easy for people with fewer supplies to also create responses. So here are the owls and 'feathers' in my response, along with many beautiful oranges.  Also double-duty for 'orange'...


----------



## JC327

Set 1 inspiration2:

Gradient using L'oreal wishful pinking, L'oreal boozy brunch and topped with Essence sparkle + sand top coat.

First pic before top coat.
/monthly_09_2014/post-93517-0-24766700-1410829885_thumb.jpg

Second pic with top coat.
/monthly_09_2014/post-93517-0-18064300-1410829943_thumb.jpg

Since I am so far behind on both challenges  I figured I would try to do nails that could be used for both challenges.


----------



## Monika1

I wanted to update everyone on the Set Five status. I'm still currently hoping for a few more volunteers to submit some Inspirations. You are welcome, and highly encouraged, to submit even if you haven't posted here before. If you are interested, please send your mani (or link site from which it can be copied) to @. Right now we have three spots to fill. Thank-you so much to JC327, who has recently volunteered!:

*Set Five:*

1. STORM03 ^.^

2. Monika1

3. JC327

4.

5.

6.

Regarding Set Four, @ will post as soon as she has a moment, but for the time being we have a first Set #4 image in post #437 of this thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/page-22?do=findComment&amp;comment=2286154) for those of you who are ready to create a response. Remember, all are welcome to post responses to any of the Inspirations at any time. Just post right here in the thread! Sets One through Three are here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2213525 (Expand the Spoiler for the appropriate set at the bottom of that first post).

And a little added note - The date for submitting Set #5 Inspirations is extended to October 1st. I hope that will give many of you the time to do a mani to submit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## dressupthedog

Sorry, ladies. I lost track of time and put a temporary stop to this nail art challenge. Here is set four. Note that the dates have changed a little because I am posting this late.


----------



## disconik

I wanted to touch base and apologize for dropping off the face of the earth.  My new job has been outrageously time consuming and I had a bit of a car accident a couple of months ago - nothing super bad - but then i had major car repair issues unrelated to the accident just a few weeks after it.  Lots o' money was needed so lots o' hours have been worked.  I'm really sorry, ladies!


----------



## dressupthedog

disconik said:


> I wanted to touch base and apologize for dropping off the face of the earth. My new job has been outrageously time consuming and I had a bit of a car accident a couple of months ago - nothing super bad - but then i had major car repair issues unrelated to the accident just a few weeks after it. Lots o' money was needed so lots o' hours have been worked. I'm really sorry, ladies!


I had noticed that you hadn't been posting. I'll send some positive thoughts your way!


----------



## disconik

bellatrix42 said:


> I had noticed that you hadn't been posting. I'll send some positive thoughts your way!


Thank you!  Everything is back on the up and up now!


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> I wanted to touch base and apologize for dropping off the face of the earth.  My new job has been outrageously time consuming and I had a bit of a car accident a couple of months ago - nothing super bad - but then i had major car repair issues unrelated to the accident just a few weeks after it.  Lots o' money was needed so lots o' hours have been worked.  I'm really sorry, ladies!


Glad you're back and glad things have calmed down! It's also good news you have a job where you can get extra hours when you need them; that helps a lot. No need to apologise, this is of course for fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm happy I might be seeing many more of your manis in the next while! And if you're up to it, a submission for Set Five would be really awesome (hint, hint, everyone else too!) as for set four we're seeing a lot of my manis, which could get boring, and I even resorted to a 'toe pic' - eep!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #20*

This is my response to @@Jessismith's Galaxy Inspiration. I did use a very small touch of teal as a nod to that one (I wish I'd used more - JH The In Crowd is so beautiful!; a good flash shows on one index finger), but thought that I'd try using purples and a bit of a coppery fall concept and see what happened. Galaxy manis are so great - with just a tiny bit of sponge and a few colours, it's hard to go astray with them.  I didn't use my own advice from last time to use fewer colours, but as I used the tiniest bit of each colour, it wasn't super muddy. The camera is seeing through the sparkle - it's a lot more glittery and metallic in person.





Base: Gelish The Naughty List. Galaxy: Cult Nails Flushed; Jenna Hipp All About You, On The List, Shaken Not Stirred, The In Crowd; Zoya Julieanne, Nimue. 'Stars': OPI Pirouette My Whistle.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #24*

I'm thinking along the lines of a happy magical fantasy being on Hallowe'en with these stars and swirls! It's a cheerier interpretation in response to my venomous spider and webs. It was also my first experience with the pungent-smelling (wow! acetone is lovely in comparison, but maybe it's my particular nose?) but marvelously opaque Mundo de Unas Gold and Holland Blue. There's no way I could have done that blue-over-purple part with Konad. I had some growing pains with the stamping: my squishy stamper wasn't picking up the polish (it has been buffed, and been used plenty with Konad &amp; Zoya colours, but every polish behaves differently with it), but my Konad two-ended stamper did well; I had a tendency to push too hard, causing smearing when I stamped. It's a very nice sharp line when I don't mess up! I topped the mani with Gelish Top It Off to tone down the aroma. It helps. Of course with my new Mundo polishes I'm feeling a bit inspired, so it might not last as long as it now could...





This was all with two patterns on Pueen 56.

BTW, I saw an 80-something woman today with long polished black nails. She looked great; I hope I'm that put-together when I get there!! Good for her!

I skipped a few, which I'll get back to. @@lochnessie, do you have a bigger pic of Inspiration #21? I'd love to see the detail!


----------



## lochnessie

@@Monika1 - sure do! Here you go:




I used Mentality Sunny as a base and used saran wrap to apply Mentality Red, Blue, and Yellow. I added some sort of scattered holo topper, too - I think it was Nicole by OPI Imagine If.

Things have been absolutely nuts for me over the past few months, so I haven't been able to participate in the challenge - but I'm loving the manis you all have done!


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> @@Monika1 - sure do! Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140715_220548.jpg
> 
> I used Mentality Sunny as a base and used saran wrap to apply Mentality Red, Blue, and Yellow. I added some sort of scattered holo topper, too - I think it was Nicole by OPI Imagine If.
> 
> Things have been absolutely nuts for me over the past few months, so I haven't been able to participate in the challenge - but I'm loving the manis you all have done!


@@lochnessie, thanks so much for posting! It's nice to see it a bit bigger, and to hear how you did it. It's a very pretty and striking mani! It seems as if a lot of people have gotten busy with other things, and now we've stalled a bit on this. But the good thing is that this thread will still be here if at some point you are a bit less busy, and then you could still post responses, if you're interested in doing a few.

bellatrix42 and I haven't even really worried about posting set five now that there hasn't been much action here. I kind of feel like for the sake of completeness, I'd like to do it, but honestly I don't want to post six of my manis as the inspirations! It's more fun to do manis based on others' ideas.


----------



## Monika1

*Response #21*

Here is my interpretation of @@lochnessie's pretty and soft saran pastel mani. I enjoyed doing it because it is a simple technique (though it may need a bit of choice and placement of colour, plus some waiting between layers if you don't want to pick up and rough up the previously added polish,  and of course it may need a bit more clean-up than some strategies). All you need is saran wrap, or, as I actually used, the bubble side of little bubble wrap. I was impatient and did 'rough' it up a bit by not waiting between colours (and I used a textured PixieDust), but that was interesting too, so I took a pic pre-top coat as well.




Thanks for the Inspiration; it'll be a fun one to do again soon!


----------



## Monika1

*Response #22*

Though the Inspiration is a pedicure, I decided to create a rose mani as my response. I like doing this kind of rose as it's fairly simple to do: use the brush from the polish to drop/dab on a bit of polish from at least two different colours, basically on top of each other (I used three this time - Blue Skies, Jenna Hipp Fashionably Late, and LynBDesigns Defender of the Downtrodden), and then use a tiny dotting tool or brush to swirl them together, but not too much. Rose done! I left it alone and then later added some leaves (green blobs?) with Nubar Kiwi and Conserve. My favourite leaf is the one I did first and and then added the extra rose on top: on my right thumb, middle image. The base is Sally Hansen CSM Gray By Gray. At a distance this colour palette is so similar that my nails still just look blue.


----------

